#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-13
<paultag_> maco, http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/4983006679_443b5b8cc3.jpg
<duanedesign> paultag: still around?
<ara> good morning all!
<kim0_3G> ara: morning :)
 * kim0_3G waves hi to everyone
<ara> morning kim0_3G
 * nigelb waves too
<nigelb> kim0_3G: on phone? ;)
<kim0_3G> nah laptop over 3G stick
<nigelb> ah
<czajkowski> morning
<kim0_3G> czajkowski: morning :)
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> good weekend folks?
<kim0_3G> yep for me :)
<kim0_3G> czajkowski: how about yourself
<nigelb> oh, YES!
 * nigelb traveled close to 1000 km, fun
<AlanBell> morning all
<czajkowski> rugby and catching up on movies and with my sister
<czajkowski> all good
<duanedesign> ,5
<nigelb> duanedesign: #fail? ;)
<nigelb> morning AlanBell :)
<duanedesign> lol, trying to type in the dark
<nigelb> that's a subtle hint to go to bed :p
<duanedesign> , isnt even that close to /  big fail :)
<czajkowski> I got my cousins holloween costume http://twitpic.com/2n2o1x  more cute than scarey
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/2nruzm  mothership and caoimhe
<AlanBell> czajkowski: this would be good: http://www.hookandneedles.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/nibbler1.jpg
<duanedesign> nigelb: think your right. cya friends in a few hours o/
<nigelb> duanedesign: good night :)
<czajkowski> right need to drop princess to work
<czajkowski> bbiab
<nigelb> how sweet :D
<nigelb> (she is going to stab me, I know)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> well just saves her the walk and it looks lie it's going to rain
<czajkowski> plus she's in great form as she got her apprenticeship sorted finally
<nigelb> :)
 * jussi is getting excited/scared
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> I hope your feet are toasty warm
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> not yet
<nigelb> jussi: 2 weeks to go?
<jussi> 12 days
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> He has it counted down to he minute...... :p
<nigelb> *the minute
<dpm> morning all
<ara> buenas dpm
<dpm> hey ara, buenas
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<nigelb> popey: greetings alien :p
<popey> :)
 * nigelb tries to find the Debian folks for that
<nigelb> popey: lool, or siretart would be good people to talk to about it.
<nigelb> they both have upload rights in debian for that package
<dpm> hey kim0_3G, with your fancy nick I hadn't noticed you were around :)
<dpm> how's the 3G connection doing?
<kim0_3G> dpm: hehe, it's a bit spotty
<kim0_3G> dpm: how are you today
<dpm> kim0_3G, fine, a quiet Monday so far. How are things in Cairo? Or are you on the road somewhere?
<kim0_3G> dpm: I'm actually spending the week in a coastal city
<dpm> kim0_3G, nice!
<dpm> so you're with your laptop on the beach, cocktail next to it... and all that business? :)
<kim0_3G> yeah :)
<kim0_3G> hehe .. not that fancy but still nice
<dpm> cool ;)
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0_3G> hola duanedesign
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> 'lo communitinians
<duanedesign> or communinites :)
<scott-work> doctormo:  are you around?  I'd like to talk to you about your wizardpen support :)
 * dpm lunch
<doctormo> scott-work: Yes I am around
<scott-work> doctormo:  persia told me some about you maintaining the upstream tablet support (wizardpen)
<scott-work> doctormo: your effort it certainly appreciated and i would like Ubuntu Studio to support his
<scott-work> s/his/this
<doctormo> scott-work: Organising the upstream yes, not so much on the programming side, but sorting out the patches, people and downstream.
<scott-work> doctormo: i would like to get it into the ubuntu studio seeds for natty so we can provide support out of the box
<doctormo> scott-work: persia said you would like to support it, I've got a debian guy working on some packaging.
<scott-work> doctormo: outstanding
<doctormo> scott-work: So far we've had sucessful reports from Ubuntu and Mint users, failures for SuSE (not sure why, suspect Xorg version)
<doctormo> so we need to be careful of xorg versions and where the tablet support drifts for natty, wacom support is the best and yet it's still needs patching for maverik.
<scott-work> doctormo: i don't intend to impugn your  debian packer's abilities, but if you run into trouble please let me know, the ubuntu studio team is working with the debian multimedia team and they freaking rock!
<doctormo> scott-work: Hold that thought, I jsut got a facinating email concerning wizardpen, can you give me your email address so I can CC you?
<scott-work> doctormo: sure   scottalavender@gmail.com
<doctormo> scott-work: OK just had to join about 10 dots in that email, it's very coincidental that we should be talking at the same time as receiving that. :-D
<scott-work> doctormo: serendipitous indeed :-)
<doctormo> scott-work: What kind of tablet do you have?
<scott-work> doctormo: i do not own a tablet
<doctormo> scott-work: More of a keyboard man?
<scott-work> doctormo: but i see that the debian packager you are working with is the same one that i am familiar with :D
<scott-work> doctormo: i'm not really a robust artistic type, if i am inspired i usually use pencil although i have been using inkscape more and more though
<doctormo> scott-work: I do my abominably awful daily sketches in inkscape with the tablet http://doctormo.deviantart.com/gallery/#_browse/scraps
<scott-work> doctormo:  so far i've really only used inkscape to work on logo and other ubuntu studio related items:  http://scottalavender.deviantart.com/gallery/
<scott-work> doctormo: although i'm beginning to be intrigued by the potential of tablets
<doctormo> scott-work: See if you can find a second hand wizardpen on cragies list, that'd sure help :-D
<jono> hey all!
<kim0_3G> jono: howdy :)
<jono> hey kim0_3G
<jono> kim0_3G, 3G? laptop down?
<kim0_3G> jono: nah .. I'm just in another city
<jono> ahhh
<jono> kim0_3G, good to go in 5m?
<kim0_3G> jono: yep
<jono> :)
<jcastro__> hi jono
<doctormo> Morning all
<jcastro__> we have alot to do today!
<jono> kim0_3G, just logging in
<kim0_3G> jono: mumble working for ya ?
<doctormo> jcastro_: you're telling me, i got laundry, dishes, several piles of god knows what to find places for. I'll be lucky if I get to a terminal today.
<jono> just testing kim0_3G
<kim0_3G> jono: coz skype isn't for me :)
<jono> kim0_3G, can you hear me?
<jcastro__> kim0_3G: I need jono when you're done with him
<kim0_3G> sure you can have him :)
<jcastro> "I didn't want him anyway!"
<jono> kim0_3G, can you hear me?
<jono> kim0_3G, it keeps cutting out
<jono> kim0_3G, msg me your number, I will phone you
<cjohnston> jono and whichever jcastro happens to be the real jcastro_, big new release of LoCo Directory took place this morning!
<jcastro> oh nice
<jcastro> dude people loved the directory when I showed it to them at OLF
<cjohnston> too bad you werent showing them today...
<cjohnston> Names are now displayed instead of usernames
<cjohnston> Pictures can be shown on pages now (from flickr and the like)
<doctormo> cjohnston: Hmm, what is the new empty row "Loco Contacts(s)" for?
<jcastro> akgraner`: about how many attendees on Friday do you think?
<cjohnston> doctormo: for teams to assign contacts
<cjohnston> Because an owner/admin doesn
<cjohnston> 't mean they are a contact
<doctormo> cjohnston: That's right, but why show an empty row?
<cjohnston> Because noone has added the contacts?
<cjohnston> I guess it could be changed to if no contacts dont show
<cjohnston> I would think it would be more likely to be added if it was left visible though
<cjohnston> people would ping the admins and tell them about it
<doctormo> cjohnston: Although it breaks existing ui rules in that website for not showing rows that are not being used, or at the vest least filling out the blank area with (non set) and See contact here links for admins.
<doctormo> very* set*
<duanedesign> 2
<cjohnston> 3
<dpm> hey jono, welcome back
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> thanks!
<duanedesign> cjohnston: you don't have far to go for UDS this year.
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jono> jcastro quick call?
<jono> jcastro_, ^
<jcastro> yes please
<jcastro> mumble?
<jono> n
<cjohnston> lol.. which one is the real one? :-P
<jono> p
 * popey hugs jono and jcastro 
 * AlanBell thinks jono is np-complete
 * popey misses dholbach
<cjohnston> me too
<paultag_> Where is dholbach ?
<nigelb> jono: I had sent you a mail re:lernid, will you be able to get to it this week? pleaes please please :)
<popey> holiday
<nigelb> paultag_: iran
<paultag_> Ah, good for him
<paultag_> hope he's having fun
<paultag_> he needs it
<akgraner> jcastro, we handed out about 100 orange dots on Friday
<paultag_> BRB
 * paultag_ hugs akgraner 
<paultag_> BRB
<technoviking> woot, got mobile working on my test forums with tapatalk, should be in the Ubuntu Forums when we upgrade.
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> when's the new theme coming?
<technoviking> after we upgrade to vB4
<technoviking> You can see a preview at http://www.mikesplanet.net/forums
<technoviking> would love some feedback from non-forum regulars
<jcastro> the orange feels too bright
 * jcastro uses this opportunity to ask for signatures to be shut off so conversations can be easier to follow
<technoviking> got the hex code for the color from the design team
<jcastro> weird
<technoviking> jcastro: no againist removing signature. File a bug and I will confirm it.
<jcastro> technoviking: what's the lp project for the forums?
<technoviking> thought ubuntuforums
<jcastro> ubuntuforums.org
<technoviking> should switch that
<dpm> ok, calling it a day. Have a nice rest of the day everyone!
<jcastro> technoviking: filed, thanks
 * jcastro hopes people agree
<doctormo> paultag, akgraner: Congrats on OLF.
<nigelb> jcastro: Are the colors a bit mismatching?
<doctormo> I wish I could have gone, I would have brought my booth decorations and made some more purple.
<akgraner> doctormo, thanks!  It was a great time - wish you could have been there
<nigelb> I'm not great at UI, but those colors look too painful to look at.
<jcastro> indeed
<nigelb> oh, I should read! You just said that :)
<jcastro> and to be honest, do you care about the person's hardware or hobbies? If I did I would click on their profile
<jcastro> "Running Lucid AMD64 on a Quad Core" etc.
<nigelb> hahaha, forestpixie is having fun on new forums - "You might find it worthwhile to also kill the cat and buy a dog"
<technoviking> jcastro: switch to ubuntu2 theme at the bottom, and see if that is better
<jcastro> that feels more right
<AlanBell> DD4814 is the right colour in the RGB space
<AlanBell> should probably reference the ubuntubeta font (which should change names real soon now)
<AlanBell> I hope it will be put up somewhere so it can be referenced with @font-face too
<technoviking> AlanBell: people feel DD4814 is too bright, switch to the orange in the new theme
<technoviking> need to talk to Iain about this
<AlanBell> might want to throw in a little bit of dot pattern somewhere
<technoviking> I will add the Ubuntu font
<jcastro> too much purple
<doctormo> jcastro: there can never be enough purple! We are as kings!
<technoviking> doctormo: made a Dark Augine theme also:)
<czajkowski> one cannot have enough orange
<czajkowski> it makes people happy
<AlanBell> the dark aubergine looks quite good
<technoviking> AlanBell: needs a ton of tweaking, and the vB color scheme setup make KDE look simple
<doctormo> cjohnston: Congratulations, according to wacky statistics you've done most of the work on the loco directory after dholbach himself since the project was started. :-)
<technoviking> over 200 setting, before you even look at css or templates
<cjohnston> wacky statistics?
<doctormo> czajkowski: Isn't orange an emotive colour, depends on the shade. Best colours are green for relaxing and natural and blue for vibrant and awake.
<doctormo> cjohnston: bugs and merge requests.
<cjohnston> what is wacky statistics?
<czajkowski> doctormo: have you seen my blog
<czajkowski> I LOVE ORANGE
<doctormo> czajkowski: My blog would say I love black, and penguin.
<technoviking> later all, moving the main web server for our department from SOlaris with vingette to Ubuntu
<czajkowski> and is your blog right
<doctormo> czajkowski: Nope, I'm more of a purple, blue kinda person.
<doctormo> And I prepare cephlapods.
<doctormo> prefer*
<vish> lol! prepare!
<akgraner> jono, jcastro  - will you all be blogging about AppDevWeek this week - looks like there is only one open slot in the original time slots and 2 open in the extended area
<jcastro> telepathy should be going in the original slot
<jcastro> I will blog it tomorrow ish
<jcastro> sorry I am slammed today
<akgraner> jcastro, no worries
<akgraner> I know the feeling I'm catching up from OLF - just wanted to get it on your radar :-)
<jcastro> nod
<akgraner> jcastro, I'm going back to "selling time-shares" now ;-P
<jcastro> don't forget the upsell!
<doctormo> Is that what we've come down to.
<akgraner> doctormo, that's how jcastro said I sounded when I was talking about the benefits of being on a LoCo team
<jcastro> heh
<jono> brb
<akgraner> jcastro, I put telepathy w/instructor TBD in the Friday Slot and added Sense's  - indicator stack in python to Tuesday - so that leaves one extra open slot
<jcastro> cool, don't sweat the extra slots
<jcastro> don't feel like you need to fill them
<jono> jcastro just give me a few mins
<jcastro> they are bonus
<jcastro> jono: no worries
<jono> thanks, pal
<Pendulum> jono: welcome back!
<nigelb> Conspirary theorists might argue that the horsemen are planning their vacation on after another so at least one of them have to deal with the other's action items :p
<nigelb> jcastro, jono ^^
<nigelb> ;)
<Pendulum> nigelb: haha. that's fabulous :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: :)
<vish> Pendulum: doesnt every organization work like that? ;)  or do we want all of them on vacation at the same time :p
<vish> oops nigelb ^ ..
<nigelb> vish: No, we want them not taking vacations :p
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> yeah, I was the only person who took their full holiday time at my last job
<czajkowski> oh I did too
<czajkowski> I took my 21 days plus a further 9
<nigelb> Anyway, bedtime.  Later.
<czajkowski> nigelb: nn
 * AlanBell likes being the boss
<AlanBell> vacation allowances are things that happen to other people
<Pendulum> and there were only really 4 of us in the office that did the same job so things were quite spread out
<Pendulum> AlanBell: thanks for rubbing that in :P
<JanC> Pendulum: heh, in Belgium it's almost mandatory to take your full vacation time  ;)
<Pendulum> JanC: paid or unpaid?
<JanC> paid
<Pendulum> in the US no one has to even offer paid vacation time
<Pendulum> or paid sick time
<JanC> if you work during your legally granted vacation time, they have to pay you a lot extra
<Pendulum> (the no paid sick leave is becoming a bigger issue, though, because when everyone got scared about swine flu they started realising that people who don't get paid for sick time often can't afford to take time off even when they're really sick)
<Pendulum> (I'm not sure why this was a new thought)
<JanC> sick time is paid by your employer for the 1st week to month here, after that you get paid a minimum income by the mandatory social security
<Pendulum> heh
<JanC> basic social security insurance is mandatory here...
<JanC> and regulated by the government
<doctormo> AlanBell: pay at all is something that happens to other people, no?
<AlanBell> doctormo: yeah, there is that!
<AlanBell> although we have started paying a regular salary now
<doctormo> AlanBell: To who? lol, not to me.
<AlanBell> our payroll only goes to people called Alan
<AlanBell> hardcoded firstname ftw
<doctormo> AlanBell: Ah hell, does that mean you'll be hiring Alan Pope?
<jussi> Did I ever mention I hate flies...
<AlanBell> doctormo: there is no currently active recruitment process involving Alan Pope.
<doctormo> jussi: What would you prefer?
<jussi> doctormo: no flies...
 * AlanBell passes jussi some big spiders
<jussi> AlanBell: huntsmen? yes please
<doctormo> jussi: Would you like jars and beans?
<scott-work> doctormo: i found this ubuntu page for wizardpen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<scott-work> doctormo: is there a better page to understand which tablet i should get if i wish to acquire a tablet ?
<technoviking> jcastro: User CP -> Options -> visible Post Elements -> disable "show Signatures"
<scott-work> open question for the channel follows:
<jcastro> technoviking: I know how to turn it off for me
<jcastro> I mean by default
<scott-work> can anyone suggest how to acquire help for updating the Ubuntu Studio Drupal website ?
<scott-work> i've tried ubuntu forums, the ubuntustudio-users mail list ...with extremely limited success
<technoviking> scott-work: did anyone take over for Cory?
<scott-work> technoviking: in which capacity?  as studio lead?
<technoviking> scott-work: yeah
<scott-work> technoviking: ah, yes, that would be me :)
<technoviking> scott-work: doh, sorry
<scott-work> technoviking: lol ;)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> it was handy when lusibg was over here we ju'd poke him with issues
<scott-work> to be honest, i'm ready to go to the drupal forums and ask for some kindly, gentle soul to take pity on me
<scott-work> i've had several offers of help to develop a website based on word press but i've been told through the grapevine that word press is verboten
<czajkowski> scott-work: are you on twitter? if so ask @forbairt for some advice, he themes all my sites with WP and latest one is a wiki but all others are wp
<scott-work> czajkowski:  thank you for the tip, however, ubuntustudio.org is hosted on Canonical servers and i've been told only drupal sites are allowed due to security concerns :(
<czajkowski> ahhhh
<czajkowski> scott-work: *hugs*
<scott-work> czajkowski: thank you
<scott-work> however, if i can't find someone willing to help out with update the drupal site I might resort to pay out of my own pocket to host the site elsewhere and use word press then :/
<highvoltage> scott-work: hey
<highvoltage> scott-work: what kind of hosting do you need?
<highvoltage> (sorry I also have no context :) )
<scott-work> highvoltage:  for this:  http://ubuntustudio.org/
<scott-work> highvoltage:  currently using drupal as CMS but possibly moving to word press
<highvoltage> scott-work: cool
<highvoltage> scott-work: why would you need other hosting? doesn't canonical host that?
<scott-work> highvoltage: it does, but we would really like to update the website, which is currently in drupal, and we are having trouble finding someone to effect it
<scott-work> highvoltage: we have had offers to do a complete makeover using word press but apparently word press can not be used on canonical servers
<highvoltage> scott-work: are the people who told you that aware that markshuttleworth.com runs on wordpress (hosted at canonical), as well as the Canonical blog itself? And also soon the Ubuntu Fridge?
<technoviking> scott-work: WordPress rock
<highvoltage> also, wordpress is easier to keep up to date. lots of drupal sites (ubuntu studio is an example) don't get updated and become horribly insecure anyway
<scott-work> highvoltage: i would presume not (aware that *.com runs on wordpress)
<highvoltage> ubuntu.com is on drupal
<scott-work> i think a follow up series of emails is most likely in order then :)
<czajkowski> I think a lot of people have tried to tackle this before
<scott-work> highvoltage: i had noticed this http://uds.ubuntu.com/ several days ago as well (which is wordpress)
<highvoltage> it shouldn't be that hard, I revampted the edubuntu site recently and getting the permissions I need wasn't hard
<highvoltage> I just filed tickets on RT for everything I required
<highvoltage> and then poked some people in #canonical-sysadmin now and again
<scott-work> highvoltage:  i notice that the edubuntu website seems to pull data from wiki.ubuntu.com but reformats it (presumably with css), are you responsible for that?
<highvoltage> scott-work: I can understand why some people don't like it, but to say that it's forbidden when some prominent sites run it, and even when new ones are being set up to do so sounds kind of like a double-standard
<highvoltage> scott-work: that's not what it does, it's a drupal site :)
<scott-work> highvoltage:  agreed (double standards)
<scott-work> highvoltage: but it seems to mirror what is on wiki.ubuntu.com; it even has the ubuntu studio meeting notes
<highvoltage> scott-work: you're probably on the wrong site then ;)
<highvoltage> scott-work: http://edubuntu.org
<scott-work> highvoltage: sorry, wrong site LOL
<scott-work> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuStudio/Meetings
<highvoltage> yep, that's the wiki
<scott-work> my bad, but your website does look extremely nice :)
 * scott-work desires one as nice ;)
<scott-work> highvoltage: forgive my ignorance, but what is RT?
<cjohnston> request ticket
<AlanBell> scott-work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences there are a list of themes available, if you access the wiki via edubuntu.org it applies the edubuntu theme
<AlanBell> same for kubuntu
<czajkowski> scott-work: https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<highvoltage> scott-work: I can recomment starting with a professional theme. I bought the mynxx theme from rockettheme (http://demo.rockettheme.com/drupal/?theme=mynxx) for the edubuntu site and just modified it for purpose
<czajkowski> scott-work: login ubuntu pwd ubuntu and log tickets there
<scott-work> wow!  thank you all for the responses :)
<czajkowski> scott-work: tis a helpful channel alright :)
<highvoltage> scott-work: I recommend that you actually email your ticket, it makes it clearer who logged the request, rt@ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> scott-work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website themes for drupal, wordpress, django
<scott-work> AlanBell: you are part of the Ubuntu UK Podcast, no?
<AlanBell> nope
<popey> i am
<AlanBell> ^^ he is
<highvoltage> the pope of ubuntu
<AlanBell> !popey
<ubot2> Factoid 'popey' not found
<AlanBell> whut!!
<popey> only exists in -uk
<scott-work> i knew that popey was, but he wasn't in the last episode that i listend to though
<popey> i wasnt?
<scott-work> i'm two episodes back
<popey> ah
<popey> i was in all of the last 8 or so
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ all of the ones listed on that front page :)
<czajkowski> http://www.flickr.com/photos/codedragon/sets/72157624005309900/ them lot are the podcasters
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> :)
<scott-work> i just started S03E13 - Three Wise Fools and i thought you were missing from that one (it's late at night in the garden)
<popey> heh, my garden :)
<scott-work> LOL me=fail then
<popey> in fact the opening line is me saying "welcome to my house" :D
<scott-work> i thought it was proverbial, not literal :P
<doctormo> scott-work: Get a wacom if you want it to work, get a wizardpen if you want to save yourself some money and declare holy war on wizardpen drivers as a missing feature.
<doctormo> That wiki page needs updating, it's a bit old.
<highvoltage> Hopefully I'll have more time for podcasts now that I'll be going to the gym again
<akgraner> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> don't ping, just ask
<akgraner> I need the script for the stackexchange stats
<akgraner> and the command to run it
<jcastro> one sec
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks!
<jcastro> http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/290/can-someone-whip-up-a-quick-script-for-uwn
<jcastro> grab the bottom one
<jcastro> the "Edit 15" one
<jcastro> put it in a file
<jcastro> call it whatever.py
<jcastro> then run "python whatever.py"
<jcastro> then paste. :)
<akgraner> roger that - thanks
 * AlanBell watches akgraner turn into a python hacker
<jcastro> akgraner: you can make it a panel applet
<jcastro> for the win
<akgraner> :-)
<paultag_> Oh you two
<akgraner> AlanBell, :-p
<akgraner> jcastro, I got this error - Traceback (most recent call last):
<akgraner>   File "./stackstats.py", line 24, in <module>
<akgraner>     os.popen('xsel', 'wb').write(output)
<akgraner> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe6' in position 1684: ordinal not in range(128)
<akgraner> but the information before that seems correct
<paultag_> akgraner, you're not using utf it looks like
<paultag> akgraner, http://docs.python.org/howto/unicode.html
<paultag> akgraner, I know you hate that stuff, but read slow and don't skip anything. It will all follow
<akgraner> I created a new file and pasted that in and saved it as script in vim after I installed xsel and cleaned up the deprecated dependences
<akgraner> paultag, I'll have to look into that later - right now I gotta get UWN out :-/
<paultag> akgraner, sure, I'll see if I can't put together an example for ya
<akgraner> Thank you!
<paultag> akgraner, http://pastebin.com/f7fvHXJS
<paultag> akgraner, that might help a bit. Try not to use popen, it's deprecated iirc
<akgraner> paultag, ok will try that then
<paultag> akgraner, after the news :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I also need to change how it outputs but will work on that later - thanks
<paultag> np
<jcastro> <- EOD
<jcastro> woo, car shopping!
<cjohnston> yay!
<jcastro> akgraner: did you install the packages he says in the post?
<jcastro> you need xsel and python-beautifulsoup
<akgraner> yep - I already hat beautiful soup - so I installed xsel
<akgraner> had even
<akgraner> that's what we use for the other py scripts we use for format the plain text to the forums format
<akgraner> jcastro, but all the information I need is there it just returns that error
<akgraner> along with the information
<jcastro> oh, after?
<jcastro> ok so you got the info?
<jcastro> it just tacks garbage on at the end?
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> ok so it can wait. :)
<jcastro> dinner, tty tomorrow
<akgraner> laters
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-14
<dpm> good morning all
<ara> morning dpm, all
<dpm> hola ara :)
<nigelb> morning dpm, ara :)
<nigelb> jono: you around?
<dpm> seems not :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, good morning :)
<nigelb> dpm: heh, every time I wanna catch him he disapeears
<nigelb> I should bug jcastro, he'll bug him to get it done :p
<nigelb> arg, I need to bug mbudde too now :D
<dpm> :-)
<vish> doctormo: around?
<vish> doctormo: do you remember the cchost site you and pleia2 put together a mont or so ago?
<vish> month*
 * vish cant seem to find it.. and not sure whats going on there.
<nigelb> ubuntuowl?
<nigelb> vish: ^ ?
<vish> ..not sure.. hence the Q ;)
<nigelb> http://ubuntu-owl.org/
<nigelb> if its ubuntu owl ^^
<vish> nope not it.. another one..
 * nigelb doesn't know then
<nigelb> vish: what was it about?
<nigelb> i.e. the site
<vish> nigelb: cc artwork..
<nigelb> vish: check doctormo's blog posts ;) He would have said it some time :D
<vish> nigelb: gah! stop making me do work! ;p
<vish> nigelb: nah, he dint blog about it :)
<nigelb> vish: oh well, then just wait for him to wake up :D
<nigelb> vish: congrats!
 * nigelb just read planet :)
<vish> oh no! what did i do now!
<vish> oh great liferea does not want to read the planet! :(
<AlanBell> wow, if that was anyone but sabdfl I would say tl;dr to that post!
<vish> AlanBell: oh! hehe , i was mentioned there!  i did skip that as a tl;dr!
<vish> just used search now! to find me there, still dint read it fully..! ;p
<jussi> ok, call me a non geek or whatever, but what is "tl;dr" ?
 * jussi guesses "too long, drop" but perhaps could be wrong... so feel free to correct me...
<AlanBell> too long;didn't read
<jussi> ahh
<czajkowski> aloha
<matti> :)
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc  great video
<duanedesign> morning all
 * duanedesign is getting very excited for UDS this year. Starting to look like all the planets are going to align and I will be able to go.
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> had yummy brunch, now to tackle inbox and start filling inboxes up
<duanedesign> czajkowski: heh, i made the mistake of ignoring my inbox for a few days.
<czajkowski> oh I'm at inbox Nil
<czajkowski> I'm now tackling stuff I've flagged I need to follow up on or poke/harass others
<czajkowski> in a nice irish way of course
<czajkowski> :)
<duanedesign> of course :)
<duanedesign> I am liking Gmails new Priority Inbox feature
<czajkowski> not seeing it of much use to me, I dont use my gmail much tbh
<duanedesign> i have been trying to use Evolution more. I like the integration of Evolution in the desktop.
<czajkowski> I love thunderbird but that's just me
<czajkowski> have to find a solution that works for you though
<czajkowski> joys of having more than outlook as a solution
<duanedesign> i can set reminders and they pop up even if I do not have Evolution open. /me needs lots of reminders :)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: haha, so true
<czajkowski> maco: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAg0lUYHHFc
<sense> good afternoon
<czajkowski> sense: yer back where you been
<sense> czajkowski: Hi czajkowski! I've been busy with the start of the school year and with finding motivation again. The last few days (or weeks) I've been doing a lot of other things, so that's why I wasn't online here a lot. Although I have to say that Mark Shuttleworth's post "Reflections on Ubuntu, Canonical and the march to free software adoption" does work motivational. :)
<czajkowski> sense: tis a bit nice if even a tad long
<czajkowski> but an interesting read all the same
 * czajkowski hugs randa 
<czajkowski> randa: you my dear rock! thank you
<randa> ;)
<randa> thanks czajkowski you too
<duanedesign> sense: thanks for mentioning the Shuttleworth post. Rad the planet yesterday so i probablly wouldnt of caught that for a few days and I, like you, have been searching for a rejuvination of motivatio
<duanedesign> n/8
<duanedesign> grr
<sense> yw :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks for the info on downtime
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah normally I don't care/notice downtime, but I notice that's a bunch of stuff related to us!
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> Rt'd and added locoteams to the tweet
<czajkowski> cheers for the heads up though
<czajkowski> jcastro: why is qa down twice ?
<jcastro> I guess qa. and *.qa are different things?
<czajkowski> ahh possibly just link to same site. just wondered, thanks
<technoviking> does the design team have a channel?
<czajkowski> technoviking: most are in Ayatana
<czajkowski> channel
<technoviking> czajkowski: some one needs to link that to canonical-design-team:)
<czajkowski> possibly
<czajkowski> not all of them use IRC
<czajkowski> there is some other channel but for the life of me I never ever remember it
<jono> hey all
<AlanBell> hey jono
<czajkowski> jono: ello there
<highvoltage> hey awesome jono
<jono> dpm, sorry to do this at such late notice, but is there any chance I could push our call back by an hour?
<jono> hey AlanBell, czajkowski, highvoltage :-)
<czajkowski> jono: you stood me up last week mister :p
<jono> czajkowski, I was on holiday
<jono> sorry, I thought I told you
<czajkowski> nope I found out via folks in here :)
<czajkowski> jono: no prawn crisps for you buddy! no siry!
<dpm> jono, no worries about the short notice. What about postponing it to tomorrow after the team call, would that be ok for you? I'd like to finish my day at 18:00 today, but I can stay for longer tomorrow or we can arrange some other time in the week
<czajkowski> If anyone needs  a hand with action items/community work gives a shout, I'm pretty free atm
 * highvoltage refrains from making a free as in beer joke
<czajkowski> highvoltage: you'll get a poke mister :)
<highvoltage> :)
<dpm> thanks a lot for the offer czajkowski! Mine that are left are pretty translation specific, but if I need a hand I'll sure give a shout
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
 * czajkowski hugs dpm back 
<jono> dpm, Wed I am on the phone from 7am until 1pm
<jono> dpm, can we do Thurs at the same slot?
<dpm> jono, sure, do you want me to add it to the calendar?
<jono> yes please
<dpm> jono-phone, ok, done, I've put it after your EMAIL slot
<jono-phone> dpm, feel free to put it in the EMAIL slot
<dpm> jono-phone, ok, put in the EMAIL slot, then
<dpm> I'm on Inbox 13, I'm sure I can do Inbox 0 by the end of the week!
<czajkowski> dpm: positive thinking!
<dpm> :-)
 * dpm cheers himself up
<jcastro> dpm: how was holidays?
<dpm> jcastro, very good, very relaxing. It's been the first holidays in years where I've stayed at home, enjoying the time there and doing stuff I've been wanting/needed to do for months!
<jcastro> this was my first proper vacation
<jcastro> I always just spread out a few days throughout the year
<dpm> yeah, it does help for disconnecting to have a proper chunk of days off
<dpm> and it's good for the motivation when you come back :-)
<nigelb> dpm: totally agree.
<nigelb> you'll be plotting thigns during vacation :p
<nigelb> jono-phone: ping, poke, and everything else to call your attention :D
<pleia2> vish: art.ubuntu-owl.org
<AlanBell> jcastro: any word on when UDS sponsorship decisions will be announced (other than march 26th or whatever summit was saying!)
<jcastro> as soon as possible
<jcastro> been working it fulltime since yesterday
<nigelb> jcastro: ahem, can I add a task to your todo list?
<jcastro> depends
<nigelb> (actually, the task is to add something to jono's todo list and get it done)
<nigelb> jcastro: ^
<AlanBell> thanks jcastro
<maco> nigelb: wait you're gonna give jcastro a TODO of "annoy jono"?
<nigelb> maco: in two words, yes :p
<nigelb> maco: actually, its much more, but it does come down to it...
<czajkowski> nigelb: lernid ?
<jcastro> nigelb: just say it
<nigelb> czajkowski: yup
<czajkowski> how did I guess :p
<nigelb> jcastro: the lernid config file is on jono's server.  I can give you a .htaccess file (I gave him already), which needs to be dropped into the folder where the file sits and those requests will be directed to a site which plei a2 and doct ormo have access to.  This makes updating a bit more easier.  Can do?
<nigelb> czajkowski: now you know, I've been at it for a while ;)
<jcastro> tomorrow or the day after, we're kind of slammed right now
<nigelb> jcastro: if you can sorta do it before UOW, I'm very happy :)
<nigelb> oh wait, I shouldn't have said that :p
<AlanBell> nigelb: that is the very first bug filed against lernid  bug 488458
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 488458 in lernid "phones home (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488458
<nigelb> AlanBell: hahaha
<jcastro> nigelb: oh for sure, treading water ftw
<maco> there's a dmb meeting going on right now.  *popcorn*
<jono-phone> nigelb, <--- I am on the phone :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks :)
<nigelb> jono-phone: jcastro will bug you along with me :D
<jcastro> yes, just not now. :)
<czajkowski> maco: oh the popcorn time was before the meeting even started
<nigelb> jcastro: sure, no problem :D
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, have a fantastic rest of the day everyone!
<dpm> bye!
<nigelb> dpm: night!
<dpm> bye nigelb :)
<technoviking> nhandler: ping
<technoviking> nhandler: I think I figured out how to change the fridge feed rss
<doctormo> Morning all
<popey> technoviking: whats wrong with the fridge feed rss?
<akgraner> technoviking, it's the feed to the Forums that you are talking about right - the one that comes to a crawl everyone once in a while?  or is there something else that is wrong?
<akgraner> technoviking, once we get the new fridge up I guess we'll need to change the feed over for that as well... hmmm
<akgraner> paultag, I got an email from kara  - she is going to try to get the pics up today and will email me with a link as soon as they are up
<czajkowski> paultag: oi yer missing from over there
<technoviking> popey and akgraner: nothing, nhandler was wondering how hard it would be to change it
<popey> ah
<technoviking> did not know if it was an immediate request or after the new site goes live
<akgraner> technoviking, after new site goes live I believe - that's the only request I new about
<technoviking> akgraner: coolness, looks like an easy changes, once you find the setting in the thosands of forums option.
<akgraner> technoviking, awesome - we are almost ready I think  - I have a few more options to add in and popey is working on the migrating the past posts
<akgraner> but sso should be in place now
 * nigelb hugs popey and akgraner :)
<technoviking> akgraner: woot! have someone on the fridge eam request tthe request to the forums council, to keep everyone happy and in the loop
<akgraner> technoviking, can and will do when the time comes - thank you!!!
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> akgraner: reset done on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> I'll be posting on the mailing lists looking for people
<nigelb> oh, its that time of the year again
 * popey hides
<scott-work> jcastro: i notice that ubuntu studio isn't listed under "find out more about ubuntu" :(
<jcastro> scott-work: add it!
<scott-work> I shall!
<jcastro> and then do a session on studio!
<popey> I have a T-shirt with "It *is* a wiki!" on :)
<popey> used to be my catch phrase
<jussi> popey: awesome
<vish> pleia2: thanks ..
<Pici> !its a wiki
<ubot2> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<nigelb> Pici: that's really nice :D
<nigelb> !popey
<ubot2> Factoid 'popey' not found
<popey> :(
<nigelb> there used to be one
<scott-work> done
<scott-work> jcastro: that's not a bad idea...hmmmm
<nigelb> !popey-#ubuntu-uk
<ubot2> popey is the UK alternative to elvis.
<scott-work> but probably impractical though for most users
<nigelb> Aha
<popey> home time \o/
<jcastro> scott-work: while you're in there you can probably fix UNR-> Netbook edition
<scott-work> jcastro: many of those links are broken, do you want the derivatives to point the the "Derivatives" ubuntu page? or their respective home page?
<jcastro> scott-work: whichever you think is best
<scott-work> jcastro: done, although it appears that mobile is no longer developed and so i replaced it with mythbuntu
<doctormo> hey nigelb and pleia2
<nigelb> hola doctormo :)
<jcastro> scott-work: rock and roll
<jcastro> jam of the day is Death Rattle by Pantera folks!
<JFo> jcastro, it is this for me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA
<czajkowski> JFo: if this is more dodgey music selection i am gonna wallop you
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> that link is probably NSFW
<JFo> :-D
<czajkowski> i'm in a bar
<nigelb> JFo: if that's the cake song again, I'm going to get down there to kick you :p
<nigelb> It is
<JFo> :-D
<JFo> hee hee
 * nigelb kicks JFo 
 * czajkowski wallops JFo 
<scott-work> JFo:  ROFL, didn't see that one coming, i was thinking WTF?
<JFo> :-)
 * JFo is evil
<nigelb> another victim
<czajkowski> it's arthurs bday this month as well as mr.jack daniels
<nigelb> czajkowski: kick JFo association time?
<czajkowski> i shall celebrate mr. daniels in style next weekend
<scott-work> better than being rick rolled i suppose
<JFo> scott-work, I have done my share of that
<nigelb> scott-work: its being JFo rolled ;)
<JFo> hah!
<czajkowski> scott-work: it's JFo of being rick rolled he is a tad evil
<JFo> got Rick Rolled by the radio in a store the other day
<JFo> it was sad
<czajkowski> gah what is taking my dinner sooo long
<czajkowski> starving
<doctormo> *yawn*
<jono_> jcastro done on the phone, you needed me?
<czajkowski> dinner brought out and all wrong, now it's gone back to kitchen, teasing me!
<doctormo> czajkowski: Are you in a restaurant?
<nigelb> doctormo: pub
<czajkowski> yup waiting for the hackerspace meet up to start
<czajkowski> nigelb: same thing over here
<czajkowski> in most cases
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah
<czajkowski> and has free wifi which is a bonus
<doctormo> I want to go to a Japanese Irish pub with Mideastern wait staff. Relieve some of this tedium.
<jcastro> jono: time sensitive, quick mumble?
<jono> jcastro let's do Skype, Mumble is b0rked for me
<jcastro> ok
<jono> jcastro ready when you are
<jcastro> jono: ready when you are
<doctormo> czajkowski: How is the hackspace meet up going? is it yet>
<czajkowski> we now have a name MilkLabs - made in limerick
<highvoltage> sounds mooey
<doctormo> Oooh, investors of chocolate?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: not sure if I pasted you this recently enough:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jonathan/moo/
<nigelb> highvoltage: haha
<nigelb> highvoltage: btw, whatever was the matter with the phone?
<czajkowski> whooo
<highvoltage> nigelb: I *could* tell you, but you specifically asked me not to
<czajkowski> free cookies rock
<nigelb> highvoltage: haha, that was a figure of speech!
<highvoltage> nigelb: ah. well, turns out that that phone's sim card indeed goes in the other way than any other phone I've every used.
<nigelb> highvoltage: heh, been there.  done that. :)
<vish> fitts law!
<nigelb> paultag: poke?
<czajkowski> nigelb: college has kicked in for him
<czajkowski> it's very quiet without him
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: gosh, I miss not having him around
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> err s/not//
<czajkowski> awwww
<nigelb> We were doing some awesome stuff with git lately, need to catch on that soon
<doctormo> nigelb: Is it that funky new document undo system with git repositories?
<nigelb> doctormo: nah, playing around with post commit hooks :)
<nigelb> doctormo: and creating a bug tracker that would have bugs closed from changelog :)
<doctormo> *yawn* wake me up with the revolution starts.
<paultag> nigelb, yo
<czajkowski> paultag: all we have to do is get nigelb to say he misses you and you arrive eh
<paultag> czajkowski, UBT love cztab :)
<czajkowski> UBT?
<czajkowski> paultag: speak english nutter
<paultag> czajkowski, I am!
<paultag> czajkowski, Ubuntu Beginners Team
<czajkowski> ahh
<doctormo> nigelb: So that's a bit like the bzr hooks that dot hat launchpad?
<nigelb> doctormo: yeah, bzr copied from git :p
<paultag> git ftw
<doctormo> nigelb: Now now, it's not about who copied what from where, but who takes over the world :-P
<nigelb> doctormo: yes, git
<doctormo> Only proprietary project management services use git, what does that say eh. Savanah and Launchpad use bzr. Now if we can only get trac to have some sort of bzr intergration too.
<nigelb> doctormo: gitorious is free and open source
<paultag> what about alioth doctormo ?
<nigelb> Also, its far far easier to set up git server that bzr afaik
<doctormo> paultag: Debian alioth is cool
<paultag> trac and traq also use git
<paultag> doctormo, alioth uses git
<nigelb> gnome uses git!
<paultag> If there is no F/OSS app, then use it
<paultag> then make it *
<paultag> nigelb, +1
<czajkowski> jono: you about? or pulling whats left of your hair out over your inbox ?
<doctormo> Okay so apart from alioth and trac, what have the romans ever done for us!
 * nigelb softly repeats gitorious
<nigelb> \o/ http://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2010/09/msg00004.html
<jono> czajkowski, still knee deep
<jono> whats up?
<jcastro> <---- EOD, I leave you with this: http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/caption-this-picture12.jpeg?w=500&h=643
<czajkowski> so odd
<czajkowski> jono: time for a brief pm?
<nigelb> jcastro: NICE :)
<nigelb> jcastro: did you take the car out for a ride ? :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: ohh what did you buy ?
<jono> czajkowski, sure
<nigelb> czajkowski: http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/24442622930
<jono> jcastro can we talk UDS in a few mins
<jcastro> jono: It'll need to be phone, I'm on the way out the door
<jcastro> nigelb: I've only driven it once so far, hah
<czajkowski> jcastro: nice! what have you nmamed her?
<nigelb> jcastro: haha, now you regret working from home don't you? ;)
<jcastro> haven't decided on a name
<jcastro> nigelb: for about 2 minutes.
<nigelb> jcastro: pricelss 2 minutes
<czajkowski> nice car very nice
<paultag> jcastro, good man, you popped on it
<jono> jcastro np
<paultag> jcastro, give 'er hell!
<jcastro> paultag: my car fired right up, I wasted those guys' time for nothing
<jcastro> jono: just call whenever
 * nigelb is hungry
<nigelb> 3 am isn't best of times to look for food
<paultag> bah
<jono> cheers jcastro, actually, let's do it tomorrow, I want to finalize the list
<jono> jcastro we will need to review the list together
<jcastro> jono: can we do it later tonight? I'll be around
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-15
<nhandler> technoviking: Great work (re: rss). We'll be sure to poke you when we are ready to make the switch
<akgraner> jcastro, okie dokie on the open week stuff
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski. How is the other side of the pond this morning? :)
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<czajkowski> sunny
<czajkowski> heading to a Java conference today in Cork
<duanedesign> czajkowski: AHHH, SOUNDS NICE
<duanedesign> sorry cap Fail
<duanedesign> its 20c  this morning. A lot cooler then it has been. So I have all the windows open, enjoying the breeze
<Pendulum> morning
<duanedesign> good morning
 * duanedesign needs to make some coffee
<nigelb> morning folks
<akgraner> If anyone needs me just email me of text me via some other way other than IRC - laters y'all
<paultag> morning nigelb?
<paultag> akgraner, later!
<nigelb> paultag: I'm confused what time it is
<paultag> nigelb, 11:30 UTC
<nigelb> paultag: Ah, I got a better definition
<nigelb> Its morning when I open my eyes
<paultag> :)
<paultag> It's 7:30 locally
<paultag> BRB
<jussi> I just spilt milk all over my keyboard :(
<dpm> you're not supposed to feed these things jussi!
<jussi> dpm: hahahaha
<dpm> :-)
<nigelb> dpm: haha, good one
<nigelb> jussi: I'm copying this one :D :D
<G> jussi: did it purr as a result?
<jussi> G: unfortunately not...
<G> jussi: what an ungrateful keyboard
<jussi> heh
<G> throw it outside and tell it to harden up :)
<nigelb> G: well, if he poured it well and it shorted.... ;)
<G> nigelb: the better the sparks, the better the show :)
<nigelb> haha
<jono> hey all
<Pendulum> hiya jono
<jono> hey Pendulum
<jono> hows things?
<Pendulum> not too bad. Are you free for a quick chat in PM?
<Pendulum> jono: ^^
<jono> Pendulum, sure! :-)
<scott-work> hello hono
<scott-work> err jono
<jono> hey scott
<jono> hey scott-work
<nigelb> AlanBell: thanks for subscribing me :)
<jcastro> JFo: easy vote of the day: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/256/does-ubuntu-have-support-for-the-trim-command-for-use-with-ssd
<JFo> k
<jcastro> JFo: the forum thread is all confused, some people say you do nothing, some say you need a mount option, etc.
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> JFo: also I am selfish, I am close to getting a new SSD. *whistles*
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> czajkowski: doing anything?
<jcastro> JFo: wow, so really, no user setup needed?
<JFo> not that I know of
<jcastro> rock and roll
<JFo> it should "just work(tm")
<czajkowski> jcastro: at a conf listnig to a talk on drools, sup
<czajkowski> anyone got the link to N release schedule, looking for dates it's released
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<jcastro> april 28
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<czajkowski> jcastro: so what do you need
<jcastro> I think we should remove all the junk from UDS-N and just make that the "whiteboard" page for UDS
<jcastro> since all the good stuff is on uds.u.c
<czajkowski> aye
<jono> jcastro, dpm let's roll
<jono> jcastro, dpm let's do skype
<jono> mumble is knackered here
<dpm> jono, skype or phone?
<dpm> ok, got it, sorrz
<dpm> can't type either
<jono> haha
<jcastro> ok one sec
 * czajkowski offers cake to dpm 
<czajkowski> cake makes everything better
<dpm> :-)
<nigelb> JFo: you've corrupted czajkowski too :p
<jcastro> czajkowski: doesn't need to be soon, but it'll need a link back to uds.u.c prominently, because people will still think that's where to go
<nigelb> "Its a pice of cake to make a pretty cake..."
<czajkowski> jcastro: i'll look at it tonight when i get back
<JFo> nigelb, all shall fall ;-)
<nigelb> JFo: looks like it
<nigelb> what the.. "
<nigelb> Ubuntu new interface and background
<nigelb> spam from a bluprint - that's like new levels of spam
<Pendulum> yeah
<paultag> Haha
<paultag> I saw that
<nigelb> paultag: LP folks are /vast/
<nigelb> fast rather
<nigelb> user suspended
<nigelb> (even though LP isn't very fast often)
<nigelb> </sarcasm>
<duanedesign> paultag: hello
<nigelb> duanedesign: I forgot how fast and how long bt meetings are
<nigelb> I just stepped away for a minute and I couldn't keep up yesterday
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<paultag> nigelb, yeah, it's pretty awesome
<duanedesign> nigelb: heh, i sit in on the Arizona LoCo meetings from time to time. Their meetings are crazy fast.
<nigelb> paultag: I know, I've been there
<paultag> nigelb, we all just mind-meld for an hour and a half and we're done for a month
<paultag> +1 duanedesign
<nigelb> paultag: I also see that the meetings are still friendly for the west and crazy time for my tz ;)
 * nigelb hides
<paultag> nigelb, :P
<duanedesign> paultag: you working? I have been hoping to get a few minutes to discuss some ideas for FGs.
<paultag> nigelb, I always wanted to have talks on the ML or two meetings
<paultag> duanedesign, aI have time
<nigelb> paultag: 2 meetings ++
<duanedesign> paultag: can you join -council?
<paultag> Gah!
<paultag> I need to find a way to save channels
<duanedesign> paultag: err guess we could pm
<paultag> nah nah
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> breezy reimagined: http://i.imgur.com/6IREV.png
<nigelb> WOW
<maco> jcastro: reminds me of an octopus
<nigelb> that is beautiful!
<nigelb> its like sunlight in purple
<nigelb> (or at least that's what it reminds me of)
<maco> heh im seeing a scene from The Little Mermaid
<maco> with Ursula swimming off
<Pici> It hurts my brain a little bit.
<vish> Pici: !  :D
<vish> nice little spammer https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/new-background-ubuntu
<vish> how did he get deactivated so soon?
<Pendulum> vish: because he tagged all ubuntu members so some of the launchpad team got it when everyone else did :)
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> vish: I opened a question and sinzui got it within 7 minutes :)
<vish> nigelb: oh! that was swift! link?
<nigelb> vish: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+question/125533
<vish> nigelb: that was mighty quick response from lp ;)  .. now Ubuntu members are going to click the bp link and find it missing.. and wonder "Is this a new secret interface canonical is working on" ;p
<nigelb> vish: lol
<jcastro> hahahaha
<jcastro> @dendrobates Loving the art of community, it's hard to believe a guy that tells very good wanking jokes can also write so beautifully @jonobacon
<jcastro> hahahaha
<jcastro> hahahaah
 * jcastro falls out of his chair
<Pendulum> haha
<jono> lol
<highvoltage> rofl
<doctormo> highvoltage: Merryment?
<highvoltage> doctormo: Merriment \Mer"ri*ment\, n. Gayety, with laughter; mirth; frolic. "Follies and light merriment." --Spenser. [1913 Webster]  Methought it was the sound Of riot and ill-managed merriment.       --Milton. [1913 Webster], merriment n 1: a gay feeling [syn: {gaiety}, {merriment}] 2: activities that are enjoyable or amusing; "I do it for the fun of it"; "he is fun to have around" [syn: {fun}, {merriment}, {playfulness}]
<doctormo> highvoltage: That's the one, but including a floor.
<highvoltage> ah. "Merryment?" = "Why are you rolling on the floor laughing?"?
<highvoltage> doctormo: 12:24 < jcastro> @dendrobates Loving the art of community, it's hard to believe a guy that tells very good wanking jokes can also write so beautifully @jonobacon
<jcastro> jono: I am all set whenever just ring
<technoviking> jcastro: Should I worry about ubuntu-help.com?
<jcastro> I dunno, I was hoping elmo would take care of it (kind of slammed right now)
<jcastro> maybe copyright can help?
<technoviking> I will ping them
<jcastro> https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/
<doctormo> highvoltage: Ah, :-D thanks
<technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> technoviking: add on there that it's phishing so they prioritize it
<jcastro> so it doesn't get lost with "my local bowling league is using the ubuntu logo"
<technoviking> lol
<jono> jcastro sorry, set now
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> sec,
<highvoltage> wow that ubuntu-help site is nasty
<doctormo> highvoltage: It just says my ip address is banned, with what looks like the old ubuntu forums theme.
<paultag> aye doctormo
<paultag> doctormo, that's the point :)
<paultag> doctormo, then you put in the details to the site and they have your password
<paultag> doctormo, classic phishing
<doctormo> Hey paultag of ohio.
<paultag> hey doctormo of Massachusetts ( greatest state on earth )
<doctormo> OK so I know now that there are binary drivers for Epson scanners, lexmark printers and a couple of other devices. *sigh*
<paultag> doctormo, at least there are drivers, y'know
<doctormo> paultag: Untechnically I'm doctormo of Vermont, greatest country in america.
<paultag> doctormo, Ha!
<vish> great "country" in USA ! o.0
<paultag> vish, it's a joke because VT is so unlike the rest of america, and they are super progressive
<paultag> :)
<vish> hehe ;)
<doctormo> vish: I said America, not usa. not the same thing. America is a continent,.
<paultag> Well, that's what makes the joke work :P
<vish> paultag: obviously not everyone from vermont has a sense of humor ;)
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> vish: I married in, I'm a flatlander.
<highvoltage> doctormo: yeah but if it phishes for passwords and it goes as far as asking for launchpad usernames and passwords it could do some nasty things
<doctormo> get into your ubuntuone account :-)
<nigelb> trolls are awesome aren't they? A thread talking about Linus being a US citizen ends up talking about capital murder is US vs world.  Sigh.
<Pici> Hrm.  Am I alone in thinking that http://www.ubuntu.com/ makes to too easy for a user to download the beta version?
<highvoltage> Pici: yep.
<Pici> Hrm.
<highvoltage> Pici: just kidding, I was wondering about that too
<Pici> I just had a user in #ubuntu say that they downloaded 10.10 because thats what they saw when they went to ubuntu.com
<highvoltage> Pici: I guess it's also important to spread the word about testing an upcoming release. it does make it quite clear that it's an upcoming release, at least
<highvoltage> if you click on download ubuntu, it /does/ take you to the 10.04 page
<highvoltage> I guess it would be a lot better if it actually mentioned on the front page that 10.10 is pre-release software
<Pici> I agree.
<czajkowski> whoo back
 * nigelb wonders if dpm ever sleeps :)
<paultag> doctormo, good to see you upstream
<nigelb> paultag: kernel?
<paultag> nigelb, he just posted in debian mentors
<paultag> nigelb, about barry
 * nigelb goes to check inbox
<paultag> nigelb, 14 hours ago, last post on thread 16 minutes ago
<nigelb> paultag: wow, nice indeed :)
<paultag> nigelb, there should be an ubuntuers-in-debian room or something
<nigelb> paultag: debian-ubuntu on oftc
<paultag> humm, aye.
<paultag> I should set this up for oftc again
<nigelb> heh
<doctormo> paultag: It was bound to happen eventually.
<ScottL> doctormo: ubuntu studio is working on workflows :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Workflows
<ScottL> instead of providing a application "factory" without any cohesion, we want to focus on how to accomplish things
<ScottL> to include the wizardpen drivers would you look at the webpage and add any workflows you think should be included?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-16
<jcastro> Pici: highvoltage: file a bug on ubuntu-website
<jcastro> that's kind of ! that that can happen
 * nigelb wonders what '!' represents
<doctormo> ScottL: The device isn't a part of a workflow, the hardware should just work. If it doesn't then it's not making things, it's fixing a broken system.
<jcastro> JFo: are fans not turning on kernel-related?
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> pleia2: I was thinking of doing a kickstart for attending UDS since I didn't get sponsorship. What are your thoughts?
<pleia2> kickstart?
<doctormo> http://www.kickstarter.com/
<ScottL> doctormo, i had expected the drivers to be a package for a discreet time until things are functional and stabilized and finally included into the kernel
<ScottL> doctormo, as such i expected to have to include the driver package in the ubuntustudio.seeds
<doctormo> ScottL: True enough, if we must do a workflow it has to be in a systems maintenance section.
<ScottL> doctormo, well, if you could add a workflow for drawing your daily sketches that would help several things:
<ScottL> 1) giving justification (based on a task) for including the driver
<ScottL> 2) giving a workflow for users to follow
<ScottL> 3) develops a framework to create documentation
<pleia2> doctormo: ah, not a bad idea :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I wonder if we could actually organise something. did you get sponsored? Do we know who didn't?
<ScottL> isn't kickstarter how those open source twitter guys did their funding...i forget the name, but it was slightly odd
<pleia2> doctormo: I can't attend and I've got too much going on right now to have paid much attention to UDS planning this time around
<doctormo> pleia2: How is life? I had hoped things would be easy after the move :-)
<ScottL> doctormo, even if you feel that the workflow isn't required for the driver, it would still be appreciated if we could rely on your experience with tablets for documentation
<pleia2> doctormo: great! but very very busy :)
<ScottL> diaspora is the project that used kickstarter for funding, and they overshoot their target funding by an order of magnitude i believe
<doctormo> ScottL: I've added an art section, full of bullets.
<nigelb> jcastro: got a minute?
<ScottL> doctormo, capital!  thank you :)
<ScottL> doctormo, it may seem slightly trivial, but we are going to be using the task workflows to evaluate and revise the current package selections in ubuntu studio
<ScottL> we are trying to avoid being less of an application factory and be more lean, functional, and useful for users
<ScottL> thanks again
<doctormo> ScottL: Brilliant Idea.
<greg-g> so, which LoCo team will be first to set up a diaspora node for their members? http://github.com/diaspora/diaspora
<ScottL> doctormo, i wish i could take credit for it but it was persia's idea, i just hope that i am capable enough to effect it ;)
<doctormo> ScottL: persia is a god, there is nothing more that can be said ;-)
<ara> good morning all!
<AlanBell> morning
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<jussi> doctormo: +1. yes, persia is a god :D
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<jussi> IM going to mention it again here... for all you lovely people setting up your irc client, you can avoid the spamming of your ip and "changing host" quit messafg
<jussi> messages by putting your nickserv pass as the server pass on freenode
<jussi> and backspace shouldnt be near enter :P
<jussi> hi czajkowski
<dpm> good morning czajkowski, jussi
<jussi> heya dpm
 * jussi points jcastro to the above info
<czajkowski> dpm: howdy
<dpm> hey :-)
<dpm> could someone with a default English (non-British, non-Australian, etc.) installation please help me? What's the output of the 'locale' command (without quotes) on the command line?
<czajkowski> dpm: will paste to dm
<dpm> great, thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> Morning community!
<Pendulum> morning popey
<dpm> hey popey, morning
<nigelb> morning folks *yawn*
<huats> hello
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> popey: ping
<popey> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> popey: good day. I uploaded some screencasts to static.screencasts.ubuntu.com
<popey> nice one!
<duanedesign> popey: what do i need to do now.
<popey> hmm
<popey> one moment
<duanedesign> popey: no rush. thank you.
<nigelb> ugh, my fonts have changed.  why!
<popey> duanedesign: where'd you put them?
<popey> ah, in your ~
<popey> duanedesign: lets move to #ubuntu-screencasts
<duanedesign> kk
<nigelb> um, whats the default font usually?
<AlanBell> normally sans, which is dejavu-sans
<AlanBell> did it just change to the ubuntu beta font?
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> its changed to sans
<nigelb> can't read irssi very clearly
<nigelb> yay, back to normal
<nigelb> AlanBell: thank you!
<nigelb> AlanBell: I ended up manually correcting it.
<JFo> jcastro, fans not turning on could indeed be kernel related
<jcastro> JFo: ok so if I see fan questions I should tag them kernel perhaps?
<nigelb> jcastro: you've got plenty of freee time now?
<JFo> jcastro, yes please
<nigelb> jcastro: can you pop into -classroom-backstage if you have time?
<nigelb> bug 488458
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 488458 in lernid "phones home (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488458
<jcastro> dpm: thanks for that script
<jcastro> but mhall fixed it up so I got it all done
<jcastro> it will be handy for future things though
<dpm> jcastro, ah, cool, as I said, I'm happy that you didn't have to resort to it :)
<|izzie> WHOA!
<|izzie> doctormo, you've switched alliances!!!
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> woo, openweek call for instructors is out
<nhandler> jcastro: Where?
<jcastro> -users, -classrom, and -locoteams
<nhandler> Alright. I'll just be patient ;)
<jcastro> merged and pushed btw
<nigelb> jcastro: I love you!
<jcastro> you're not going to love me when I put you in the lernid-dev team and take myself out. :p
 * nigelb takes that back :p
<nhandler> Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> anything else?
<nhandler> lol, /me just applied for lernid-devs
<nigelb> jcastro: um, yeah
<jcastro> jono or the other guy has to approve you
<nigelb> jcastro: bug jono thing I told you the other day :D
<jcastro> just make him promote you guys and then have him unsub
<jcastro> so you don't block on people
<nigelb> thank you :)
<nhandler> jcastro: Yeah. Wait? Was your "merged and pushed" comment about nigel's proposal? If so, can you do the same for my merge proposal
<jcastro> nhandler: for yours
<jcastro> I pushed his already
<nigelb> \o/
<nhandler> jcastro: Cool. Can you close the merge proposal then?
<jcastro> yeah,
<jcastro> isn't there some autoclose thing?
<nhandler> You rock jcastro !
<nigelb> (Note to self: Bug jcastro and things will get done)
<jcastro> it seems lame to do both
<nhandler> jcastro: No clue. I don't do enough with merges
<jcastro> nigelb: stop spreading rumors!
<huats> jcastro, don't deny, we all know that here :P
<nigelb> jcastro: I'd like some help with putting a .htaccess file on jono's server.  You agreed to help :D
<nigelb> since we're on a good run, I thought we'd finish off all the stuff today :p
<jcastro> nhandler: DUDE.
<jcastro> it's "Merged" automatically
<jcastro> f'ing awesome
<nigelb> jcastro: It is, yes
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> sorry, I am going to be a few mins
<dpm> jono, no worries!
<jono> dpm, ok, let's do skype
<dpm> jono, ok, logged in
<cjohnston> jono: any chance I could get 5 minutes of your time today?
<jono> cjohnston, sure
<cjohnston> I'm fine whenever.. Just let me know when
<nigelb> oh, jono is giving out appointments.  jono I need about 10 minutes of your time too
<nigelb> ;)
<jcastro> I would like a pony!
<nigelb> jcastro: team up with amber
<nigelb> she wants one too :D
 * paultag too
<vish> hei , i want a Narwhal! :D
<highvoltage> because they are so awesome?
<jono> cjohnston, nigelb so you both need to chat?
<nigelb> jono: with you, yes :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jono: yes.. 5 minutes should be fine.. on irc is fine
<nigelb> ditto here too :)
<cjohnston> It can be posponed to next week also.. not a rush.
<pleia2> jcastro: thanks for including -classroom on your call for instructors :) I added you to Accepts on that list
<jcastro> \o/
<pleia2> and added to fridge
<dpm> ok, done the share for the day
<dpm> bye everyone
<nigelb> g'nite
<nigelb> ok, jcastro, since I love you, I just recruited first session leader for UOW :)
<jcastro> I like how you roll
 * nigelb should think of a session himself
<jcastro> hey paultag
<jcastro> thought you'd get a kick out of this: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/09/go-that-way-really-fast.html
<nigelb> "help lead the world away from the ancient, creaky, horribly broken bulletin board model of phpBB and vBulletin" <#
<nigelb> <3
<jcastro> is it me or is http://www.ubuntu.com/community a little bit full on?
 * jcastro makes a mental note and finds the info he needs
<akgraner> paultag, did you hear from kara?  If not I have a link for you will email it if you still need it
<highvoltage> jcastro: a few images would brighten it up already :)
<highvoltage> or maybe tabs. what the world needs is more tabs.
<Technoviking> weird, SLC to MCO this summer Delta was only 21,000 Skymiles, for a for the week of UDS it is 32,500, ok plan B:)
 * Pendulum has no financially viable plan B. stupid medical expenses that keep popping up.
<Technoviking> going to see if my work would be willing to send me.
<nigelb> omg.  OMG.
<nigelb> jono: does tomorrow hold any particular significance?
<nigelb> like you know, birthday
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages
<cjohnston> workin on the /community page
<jono> nigelb, indeed :)
<jono> tomorow I am 31`
<nigelb> jono: Happy Birthday :)
<jono> thanks nigelb!
<akgraner> jono, don't forget to take you Geritol....
<jono> lol
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> Also, akgraner's birthday falls while she's at UDS, just fyi ;)
<jono> nigelb, woo!
<cjohnston> hehehe
<akgraner> nigelb, the sad thing is I just realized I am 10 years older than jono...
<jono> akgraner, you are not ten years older than me, I am just ten years younger than you
<cjohnston> but you seem so much younger
<jono> lol
<nigelb> ok then I should probably keep quiet about my age
<akgraner> :-P
 * nigelb waits for somone to say 'GET OFF MY LAWN'
<akgraner> cjohnston, yeah he does doesn't he I was going to say 12 is about the right age for jono...
<cjohnston> I was saying you
<jono> lol
<akgraner> cjohnston, ok you can be my new best friend if you thought I was in my 20's
<nigelb> Becca's 16? ;)
<akgraner> 15
<akgraner> going on 16
<cjohnston> I was gonna say 12
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> 15 going on 21?
<Pendulum> akgraner: going on 16 or going on 25 and 12 all at once? ;-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, yes
<nigelb> Pendulum: +++
<akgraner> Pendulum, nigelb chatted with her last night for a few minutes while I was in the Kitchen
<akgraner> she thought that was cool
 * nigelb too
<akgraner> and I found out she has a LP id and and IRC nick
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> you didn't know?
<nigelb> hahaha
<akgraner> nope
<nigelb> akgraner: #blame-JFo
<maco> hey maybe i can take the blame on that.... i was urging her to join #ubuntu-women at SELF
<akgraner> maco, she told me
<maco> she said she doesnt know how to use IRC. i asked her if she knew how to IM
<akgraner> she was like  - I like maco
<akgraner> she just likes knowing people she can rat me out too
<maco> hehe
<maco> and who give her free clothes?
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> she already wore them to school
<nigelb> The only difference between akgraner and her daughter - look for smileys :-) vs (:
<akgraner> yeah she does those backwards not sure why
<nigelb> Tm_T does them backwards too :p
<Pendulum> so what's her IRC nick? UbuntuOrphan1?
<nigelb> lol
<akgraner> Pendulum, hahaha no don't give her ideas
<nigelb> UbuntuOrphan42
<akgraner> she told me it was ragraner
<maco> so have any of you ubufolks setup diaspora seeds yet?
<nigelb> meh, rails no love
<maco> i put the maverick version of rubygems in my ppa for lucid so lucid users could use it
<nigelb> maco: ok, that definitely deserves hugs :)
<maco> well my server runs lucid :P
<maco> im not /that/ stupid
<nigelb> to run maverick? or to run debian unstable? ;)
 * highvoltage is!
<highvoltage> (well, not production, but sitll :) )
<akgraner> I haven't switched to Maverick yet... :-(
 * nigelb is on Lenny :p
 * highvoltage wonders if anyone will notice that the edubuntu installer background colour is #424242
<maco> im running maverick, but thats on my laptops
<maco> servers get lts
<nigelb> highvoltage: OMG
 * cjohnston has been running mav on production machines since a1
<akgraner> I'll switch mine over once I get the heat issue fixed...
<highvoltage> nigelb: and there's "101010" written very small in one of the slides :)
<nigelb> Hardware Destroyer! :p
<jussi> so... Im on the stand by list...
<nigelb> highvoltage: don't tempt me :p
<jussi> :)
<nigelb> jussi: a week more to go?
<akgraner> jono, will there be a London release party and will you be there?  If not I need to find someone who will be at the release party who can get me some pictures from there
<highvoltage> nigelb: heh. and there's bigger ones but I'll only reveal after release :D (mhuhahahahaha)
<jussi> nigelb: I was talking about uds :D
<nigelb> jussi: I know, but I wasn't ;)
<jussi> hehe yeah, 1 weekish
<jussi> Mum and Dad arrive in the mornin...
<nigelb> wooo!
<akgraner> I got more feedback today on my OLF talk - I was worried about being so honest about my personal burnout - but the feedback has been awesome...  Best comment of all "The problem isn't that your son unplugged your server to get you off the computer.  The problem is you have a server room for him to go to in the first place."
<nigelb> akgraner: hahaha
<akgraner> I think I just take it for granted that *everyone* has a server in their house
 * cjohnston wants a server
<akgraner> maybe not rack mounted ones..
 * JFo drop ships servers to cjohnston 
<cjohnston> yay!
<cjohnston> hey JFo !
<JFo> take them... get them out of my way
<nigelb> akgraner: pleia2 is the only other person I know of.
<JFo> hey cjohnston
<czajkowski> JFo: but they are nice toys to break
<nigelb> I think she had a cluster at her house :p
<czajkowski> or when you're really cranky great to kick!
<akgraner> JFo, podcast in the am?  how does 9am sound to you
<nigelb> oh no....
<JFo> hmmmm, works for me
<JFo> long as we have some sort of outline
<nigelb> I'm going to get hurt laughing again...... :D :D
<JFo> I have no idea what you are talking about nigelb :-|
<JFo> we are serious about our podcasts
<akgraner> JFo, you do the outline - I'll squeak through it...
<nigelb> JFo: just like beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, comedy is too
<pleia2> nigelb: hey, I work from home :) I need this server
<nigelb> pleia2: haha, you had 4 or 5 earlier right?
 * JFo unplugs pleia2's server
<pleia2> well yeah, but I've cut back
<JFo> just for fun though
<nigelb> JFo: http://xkcd.com/705/
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> JFo: just remeber when dealing with pleia2, she's a sysadmin :D
<jcastro> If I told you guys I am listening to linkin park would you think less of me?
<JFo> jcastro, nope
<akgraner> jcastro, my daughter loves them
<maco> jcastro: no
<nigelb> jcastro: I <3 linkin part
<nigelb> park
<nigelb> In the End is one of my favorites :)
<akgraner> I have nail polish called Lincoln Park after dark :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: jono might fire you though
<maco> i havent heard much new music since i stopped listening to radio, but what i remember of them from like 6 years ago, i like them
<jcastro> I got their new single
<jcastro> it's pretty good
<JFo> snerk* akgraner, check this out (via twitter) @manjo3 Having indian food ata restaurant across the street from the hotel. @jeremyfoshee @manjo3 dude, you're Indian... just call it 'food' ;-)
<nigelb> JFo: hahaha
<nigelb> Also, I didn't know manjo3 was indian :)
<akgraner> Oh I can't wait til UDS I <3 you guys!
<JFo> jono, what are we smoking? :-) oh... it is the FDA you want to be smoking. :)
<JFo> akgraner, :-/
<jono> lol
<nigelb> JFo: ah, that manjo :)
<JFo> nigelb, yeah
<nigelb> jono: frget the cake song yet?
<JFo> nah, It's a piece of cake...
<akgraner> JFo, I hate you
<JFo> akgraner, :-D
<akgraner> I had almost forgotten that sone
<akgraner> song
 * nigelb got corrupted by JFo 
<akgraner> now I am singing it again
<JFo> YEAH!!
<nigelb> great, now I'm listening to the cake song
<nigelb> sign, nothing better to listen at 2 am to stay awake
<nigelb> *sigh
<czajkowski> spilling a pint glass of water on laptop is not good
<nigelb> I'll repeat what dpm said :p
<nigelb> czajkowski: You aren't supposed to feed these things!
<czajkowski> I know :(
<akgraner> czajkowski, no - but I spilled a pint of beer in Pete's and once it dried out it was fine
<czajkowski> the mothership called it sounded urgent I got up and ran
<czajkowski> she was just giving out I turned off the lights
 * czajkowski mutters
<jcastro> EOD in a few minutes, see ya'll tomorrow!
<nigelb> jcastro: g'nite
<czajkowski> jcastro: toodles
<akgraner> jcastro, laters!
<czajkowski> grrrr so help me I may actualy throttle her one day !
<akgraner> czajkowski, who your mother or me :-P
<czajkowski> the mothership
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I once saw someone run with a laptop and tripped and then they dropped he dropped it in a swimming pool, so you don't have to feel so bad :)
<akgraner> :-)  whew I was trying to figure I what I did this time :-P
<czajkowski> highvoltage: laptops do not swim
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> I am gun shy these days  - I have PTSD now from czajkowski  threatening to throttle me :-P  (just kidding)
<cjohnston> I'm not gun shy..
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> eh
<highvoltage> what's the opposite of gun shy?
<vish> gun friendly?
<cjohnston> the answer to your question is me
<highvoltage> it was weird for me when I came to Canada and saw that you can buy guns at the supermarket :)
<czajkowski> aye tis a bit frigging oddd
 * cjohnston wants to go to canada!
 * akgraner checks into the reciprocal conceal carry laws 
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> FL kicks butt
<nigelb> all these army folks in here
 * cjohnston wishes FL had openc arry tho
<akgraner> now if we could only schedule a skynyrd concert one evening after UDS - life would be so awesome
<akgraner> and complete
<cjohnston> akgraner: you have an sc or nc license?
<cjohnston> (ccw)
<akgraner> nc and va
<cjohnston> your good here
<nigelb> ok, this has reached her higher level of geekery than I can keep up
<nigelb> Whats ccw?
<cjohnston> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concealed_carry_in_the_United_States
<cjohnston> only places you cant carry are ca, or, mn, ia, il, wi, ny, me, dc, md, nj, ri, ct, ma
<akgraner> cjohnston, I knew there was more than I big eared mouse I like about FL
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> florida is cool.. you honor ours, we honor yours
<nigelb> haha, took a minute for disney to come into mind
<cjohnston> you can carry in one more state than i can
<akgraner> which one is that VA?
<JFo> he means numerically
 * JFo goes to get the cluebat
<cjohnston> i cant in you can carry in nv
<cjohnston> I cant
<cjohnston> VA is OPEN CARRY!!!!!!!!
<cjohnston> I want to move to VA so bad
<cjohnston> For my non english statements, I can't carry in NV, but you can.
 * czajkowski wants to go shhooting again 
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I'm sure we will
<cjohnston> waity
<czajkowski> damn straight
<cjohnston> im not sure I want to go shooting with you
<nigelb> cjohnston: haha
<akgraner> cjohnston, I loved living in Virginia - we lived in Charlottesville and Herndon.. Love it!!!
 * czajkowski peers at cjohnston 
<cjohnston> we talked about moving to cville
<cjohnston> i would love to
<nigelb> cjohnston: Now, I'm sure you don't want to go shooting with czajkowski :p
<akgraner> czajkowski, I believe itnet7 is looking into places to go shoot....
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> :D
<cjohnston> akgraner: I didnt realize that NC was open carry
<cjohnston> hmm...
<cjohnston> I don't know of any places down by where we are going
<cjohnston> there is a really big place up by me
<akgraner> I'll touch base with him again about it... and find out what info he got for me
 * JFo is safe on third
<cjohnston> akgraner: I didn't know you carry.. But I guess it kinda makes sense
<akgraner> cjohnston, I don't most of the time - but there are times when it is better and easier that way
<akgraner> most of the time everything is locked safely in the cases when traveling...
<cjohnston> a locked gun is a useless gun
<nigelb> akgraner: you always carry a gun?
<akgraner> we have one speaker who will only speak at events where he can carry his weapons too
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<akgraner> nigelb, nope not always - but sometimes - it's a right I have and if I don't exercise that right I am afraid my government will try to take it away
<akgraner> so I encourage everyone to get their conceal carry permits whether they intend to use it or not
<cjohnston> yay for akgraner !
 * cjohnston found a new best friend
<akgraner> hehe
 * cjohnston needs to do better at carrying all the time
<paultag> akgraner, still don't have it :(
<akgraner> cjohnston, I hope I never have a reason other than sport shooting to use it
<cjohnston> I agree..
<cjohnston> but id atleast like a chance if needed
<paultag> akgraner, still not on her flickr :(
<maco> akgraner: oh i know who you mean there. he's from salamanda town an they call it salanda town on accoun o they only gots salamandas an snakes an if  they called it snake town aint nobody wanna live there...
<akgraner> I drew my handgun one time on a kid that was breaking in our house - Pete was deployed - and if I hadn't looked twice and noticed that this kid (I later found out he was only 15) only had a crowbar in his hand I would have shot him...
<akgraner> paultag, they are on her FB page
<cjohnston> wow
<cjohnston> nice
<paultag> akgraner, Awwwww!
<cjohnston> I've never drawn..
 * nigelb plants to wears kelvar suit to UDS, espcially UWN session
<cjohnston> In my neighborhood, I could really care less their age... based upon the crimes that happen here and the age of the offenders
<akgraner> it was enough to make me learn other ways to feel safe at home
<cjohnston> Hope normally sleeps with a gun when im not home
 * JFo has his arsenal^Wguns loaded up and ready for UDS
<maco> if i ever have an armoury in my home, it will be stocked with crossbows
<cjohnston> lol
<maco> and maybe an english longbow for good measure
<akgraner> I don't ever want to be in that position again  - and I will exhaust all other options before reaching for a gun 1st ever again
<maco> though i havent the muscle for a lonbow (yet)
<cjohnston> what other options? expecially when in house
<akgraner> paultag, nomorenegatives is the FB account
<maco> cjohnston: karate
<paultag> thanks akgraner :)
<cjohnston> hah
<maco> brasilian jujitsu... aikido
<maco> actually aikido is a great one for women
<nigelb> maco: wait you know karate?
<maco> nigelb: no i dont
<maco> nigelb: cjohnston asked what else you can defend yourself with in a house
<paultag> akgraner, I'm hoping the black panther photo of me is not lame, me crosses fingers!
<cjohnston> she'll karate chop you tho
<akgraner> paultag, let me know if that doesn't work for you and I will just download them and post somewhere else for you
<paultag> I'm all set akgraner :)
<nigelb> maco: ah
<maco> aikido is great for women because you can be becca-size and throw jfo over your hip
<nigelb> cjohnston: haha
<JFo> not if you tried that on JFo
<nigelb> akgraner: might wanna look into that :p
<JFo> I know a few things myself
 * cjohnston sees no reason (expecially when home) to try any other defense tactics first... cause you never know what they have
 * cjohnston had a date end when she found out i was armed.
<maco> cjohnston: maybe because you dont want to kill?
<akgraner> cjohnston, NC has some crazy laws about castle domain
<cjohnston> I dont want to be killed
<nigelb> heh, maco & cjohnston: Stop ;)
<akgraner> and even if you are in the right - there is still a trial
<JFo> "Rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6"
<paultag> OK guys, what do ya'll think about me setting this as my photo -- http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs336.ash2/61596_427394601965_283317221965_5081184_2922654_n.jpg
<cjohnston> akgraner: really? here in my home if I feel threatened I'm allowed to use force.. on the street is a different story
<cjohnston> JFo: +1
<akgraner> FL is very different in those respects
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> paultag: Noooooo
<nigelb> Its a Kubuntu T-shirt
<paultag> nigelb, don't make me
<cjohnston> hahahah
<akgraner> cjohnston, I'll bring you the rule book
<nigelb> hahaa
<cjohnston> okie
<akgraner> you can read it and be glad you are in FL
<cjohnston> i need to get an updated one for here
<cjohnston> but you can open carry!
<nigelb> paultag: Its a seriously good photo :)
<cjohnston> akgraner: I've heard horror stories of people OCing in C-Ville... Cops will harass you from what I hear... I didn't try when I visited
<akgraner> C'ville is terrible for that kind of stuff
<akgraner> but great if you want to visit UVA
<cjohnston> which sucks... cause if somethings legal you shouldnt be harassed
<nigelb> C'vile? OC? UVA?
<JFo> Charlottesville VA
<cjohnston> Charlottesville, VA, Open Carry, University of VA
<JFo> Open Carry
<JFo> right
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> paultag, I like the pics of the group
<paultag> akgraner, me too
<cjohnston> Hope doesnt think we can afford c-ville or va in general
<akgraner> and the one of you out front is a good one
<paultag> akgraner, I'm about to see if I can use them for some things :)
<maco> cjohnston: wait you moving up by me?
<cjohnston> I want to
<akgraner> and the kid's reaction to the swag bag was great
<akgraner> darn she did get the pic of me making faces at jcastro
<paultag> akgraner, hahahaha
<nigelb> akgraner: whre?
<akgraner> paultag, did you see it  - I am sticking my tongue out at him
<paultag> akgraner, I'm looking for great ones
<akgraner> nigelb, pic 189 of 199 in the 1st Sat group of pictures
<nigelb> akgraner: ahem, where are the pictures?
<akgraner> paultag, pic 192 where I am behind you please tell me I am not flipping you off
<paultag> akgraner, let me find it first
<paultag> akgraner, I'm guessing you are
<jono> jcastro, akgraner, nigelb ok, you all wanted calls with me
<jono> who wants to go first?
 * cjohnston is gonna cry
<jono> oh, and cjohnston
<jono> cjohnston, want to go first?
<jono> call or IRC?
<cjohnston> sure.. irc is fine..
<jono> cool :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, you wanna go next after cjohnston since it's late where you are?
<jono> cjohnston, want to ping me?
<paultag> akgraner, omg wow!
<paultag> akgraner, you totally are!
<akgraner> ahhhhh
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm going to be up all night, you go ahead
<akgraner> ok -- jono I got dibs after cjohnston :-)
<akgraner> paultag, oops sorry about that
<paultag> akgraner, :P
<paultag> jcastro, awww! -- http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs648.snc4/60826_427356896965_283317221965_5080414_1997192_n.jpg
<jono> akgraner, cool
<akgraner> paultag, she got some great pics
<paultag> akgraner, for sure
<paultag> akgraner, can you thank her for me? She never got back to my email
<akgraner> paultag, I sure will and I'll give her the link to your post once you have it published
<paultag> akgraner, thanks! :)
<jono> akgraner, ok, cjohnston is all set, give me 2mins for a bio break and then let's roll
<akgraner> paultag, look at pic 75 in out of 199 the guy in the center is holding a copy of Art of Community
<akgraner> ok
<paultag> akgraner, I saw that, that rocks :)
<jono> :)
<jono> akgraner, ok all set, but only have a few mins - skype?
<akgraner> jono sure signing in now
<jono> :)
<jono> nigelb, want to go next?
<nigelb> jono: yep
<jono> nigelb, want to ping me?
<cjohnston> hehehe
<jono> jcastro, ok, are you still around?
<jono> guessing he is away
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuone.com/p/G0A/   Artist: NVIDIA 8400 during XV output with nouveau drivers :)
<JanC> lol
<JanC> that's pretty cool
<JanC> but not very practical, I assume  ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-17
<duanedesign> JanC: i thought it was pretty neat myself. I struggle to make stuff that creative.
<nigelb> duanedesign: very unique :p
<nigelb> should awaken your creative gene :p
<duanedesign> :)
 * nigelb hugs pleia2, maco, and other americas board
<nigelb> you folks are so nice and send mail to the -news-team after every meeting :)
 * nhandler accepts nigelb's hug
<nigelb> nhandler: oh, you're there too?
<nhandler> nigelb: Yep ;)
<nigelb> we seriously need to find a team without your active participation :p
 * nigelb thinks that's a myth though
<nhandler> nigelb: I am not that "active" on all teams. I learn their workflows and how to contribute to them, and then move around each cycle (helps with burnout imo)
<nigelb> nhandler: you need to touch base with akgraner
<nigelb> that should go on her presentation about volunteer vertigo :D
<nhandler> :)
<dpm> good morning #community!
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey good morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: ello how's you?
<czajkowski> Thank crunchy it's Friday!
<dpm> czajkowski, fine, especially for the reasons stated above :)
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> morning community
<popey> Well hullo thar!
<duanedesign> morning all
<matti> Hey duanedesign
<popey> hey duanedesign
<matti> lo popey
<doctormo> It never starts the day off well when I'm being called a communist. Now I'm in a mood and I won't enjoy the day.
 * AlanBell gives comrade doctormo a hug
<doctormo> Thanks AlanBell
<jcastro> Technoviking: around?
<JFo> what a naughty thing to say... for all you know he could be asquare.
<jcastro> woo, today is my 3 year canonical anniversary!
<cjohnston> yay!
<cjohnston> congrats
<cjohnston> if only all of us could spend three years at such a cool company
<popey> congrats jcastro !
<popey> ah hello dinda
<popey> just the person!
<cjohnston> dinda: run!
<cjohnston> lol
<popey> :)
<dinda> ruh roh!
 * popey hands dinda a scooby snack
<dinda> thanks popey will go nice with morning coffee
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> cjohnston: Don't rub it in. ;-)
<cjohnston> what am i rubbing?
<JFo> :-|
<doctormo> [09:44] cjohnston: if only all of us could spend three years at such a cool company <- yes, if only.
<cjohnston> lol
<Technoviking> jcastro: what is up
<jcastro> two things, I saw mgunes got a rename on the forums
<jcastro> is that possible now?
<jcastro> also, any idea why my signature doesn't work? Do you guys block remote-type things? http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=74
<jcastro> wrt signatures - (If you can't beat em, join em!)
<Technoviking> jcastro: in a case by case basis, if the name is free and their is a good reason (harassment, widely known by other name, etc...)
<Technoviking> s/their/there (need coffee)
<jcastro> yes, mostly, it's been like 5 years and I'd like to not be known by an old sega genesis video game because I am not a BBSer anymore. :p
 * popey hugs Technoviking 
<Technoviking> jcastro: I don't know of any changes to the sigs
<jcastro> is it possible to use a link like that?
<jcastro> here's what it looks like
<jcastro> http://stackimage.quickmediasolutions.com/mini.php?id=235&site=ubuntu.stackexchange&backgrou%20nd=eeeeee&border=ffffff&text=555555&title=5555ff&f%20ont1=sans&font2=sansbold
<jcastro> I find it too awesome to not use that, heh
<popey> heh
<Technoviking> yeah, regular user only get text and link text
<Technoviking> staff get graphics as a bonus (which I think sends a lame message)
<popey> +1
<popey> Ubuntu members and devs should get it :)
<popey> and council members
<popey> and people called popey
<Technoviking> popey hates forum, he gets nothing:)
<jcastro> I'll just remove it then, special treatment ftl.
<Technoviking> I think giving Ubuntu members and dev that bonus is a fantastic idea though
<Technoviking> been think about making generated sigs in vBulletin, that pulls info from LP and maybe stackexchange
<jcastro> that would be cool
<jcastro> it would seperate people who might know what they are talking about if you see their lp karm
<jcastro> vs. "just reinstall the distro" people
<jono> hey all
<popey> its also a motivator for membership for forums people
<popey> who probably dont have much motivation for going for membership?
<popey> lo jono
<Technoviking> jono: Happy Birthday!!! Still a pup though
<jono> thanks Technoviking!
<popey> Oh yeah, happy circumvention of our nearest star jono
<popey> </geek>
<doctormo> jono: Your birthday today?
<jono> doctormo, yep
<jono> cheers popey!
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌             ▛▀▖▗    ▐  ▌    ▌        ▜▘         ▐
<czajkowski> ▙▄▌▝▀▖▛▀▖▛▀▖▌ ▌ ▙▄▘▄ ▙▀▖▜▀ ▛▀▖▞▀▌▝▀▖▌ ▌  ▐▞▀▖▛▀▖▞▀▖ ▐
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▞▀▌▙▄▘▙▄▘▚▄▌ ▌ ▌▐ ▌  ▐ ▖▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▀▌▚▄▌ ▌▐▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌ ▝
<popey> c-c-c-combo breaker!
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘▝▀▘▌  ▌  ▗▄▘ ▀▀ ▀▘▘   ▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▗▄▘ ▝▘▝▀ ▘ ▘▝▀  ▝
<popey> \o/
<czajkowski> sshhh no jussi he cant give out
<popey> he can now you just hilighted him :)
<Technoviking> double good news: first US Custom relased my new laptop just got it and work is will to cover my cost to goto UDS
<popey> nice one
<popey> will they cough up for a disney ticket? :D
<maco> jono: otanjoubi omedetou
<Technoviking> popey: I have a 12 yr old with grand parents who live in Florida, been to Disney 5 out of the last 8 years
<popey> heh
<popey> maco: is that klingon?
<popey> ah, .jp
<maco> popey: no, japanese, possibly misspelled
<popey> Otanjoubi omedetou gozaimasu apparently
<cjohnston> happy birthday jono
<jcastro> SOMEONE IS OLD TODAY
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see my PM? I know your busy
<jono> thanks everyone!
<cjohnston> :-)
<dpm> jono, hey good morning and happy birthday!
<maco> popey: gozaimasu is the extra-polite add-on. you can use it with omedetou or with ohayo (good morning) or various other things
<popey> ahh
<maco> jono's enough of a friend that i dont think i need that formality ;-)
<doctormo> jono: Sorry for not responding, I was making you a card.
<popey> :)
 * popey hands doctormo the glitter
<doctormo> popey: Shhh!
<doctormo> Technoviking: Will you be staying in the UDS hotel?
<doctormo> jono: Here you go, Happy birthday: http://imagebin.ca/view/I2briqS8.html
<Technoviking> doctormo: probably at the cheaper hotel, but will not split room since job will not allow it
<Technoviking> too much paperwork for them
<doctormo> Technoviking: Which cheaper hotel? my list has 4 places nearby.
<Technoviking> have not look yet
<jono> doctormo, hah, nice!
<doctormo> Technoviking: let me know if you'd like details.
<Technoviking> doctormo: yes, please
<|izzie> doctormo!
<huats> doctormo, can you please put the details somewhere ?I am sure I won't be able to afford the travel (at least 1000€ of plane...) I'd like to know the exact figure
<doctormo> huats: The alternative accommodation ranges between ~$180, $360, $650, $990 depending on the hotel andarrangementfor the entire week.
<huats> ok doctormo thanks !
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/OtherAccommodation
<AlanBell> it is a cool idea doctormo
<huats> doctormo, I'll have a look but honnestly I am not I can spend 1500 € for the week
<huats> I'lllet you know anyway
<doctormo> huats: Where are you in the world?
<huats> France
<jcastro> popey: sory to spam your LoCo council RT
<huats> (not in Paris)
<jcastro> popey: but that basically clears out the queue
<Technoviking> doctormo: you rock!!!
<dinda> hello community team - does anyone know the Loco contacts for Sweden?  know as 'has met' or talked to?
<AlanBell> dinda: try in #ubuntu-locoteams perhaps
<AlanBell> or -se
<dinda> AlanBell: thanks
 * nigelb waves
<akgraner> jono did you know that sept 17th is famous for the existence of bacteria being reported for the 1st time...  things that make you go hmmm - Happy Birthday!!!
<jono> akgraner, hah!
<jono> jcastro, let's roll
<jono> jcastro, skype?
<jcastro> ready
<duanedesign> i want to start making a push to get screencasts ready for Maverick. So if you come across anyone, or you yourself, enjoy making Screencasts please keep the Screencast Team in mind. Thank you
<vish> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=625728
<ubot2> Gnome bug 625728 in planet.gnome.org "Please add feed for Mark Shuttleworth" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jcastro> doctormo: sec, I'm working on the wiki page, and I'll make sure I mention your page
<dpm> czajkowski, I've added the translatable CoC and LCoC to the proposals for the 11.04 roadmap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Roadmaps/11.04 Feel free to review it and to add more ideas if you want to!
<duanedesign> /12/12
<nigelb> duanedesign: 42
<duanedesign> nigelb: :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: bad enough I do it once, but twice...in a row :P
<duanedesign> nigelb: whats even worse is this is window 12 :) Where did i think i was going.
<nigelb> duanedesign: hahahaa
<duanedesign> nigelb: pedro from BT has a -classroom session tommorow on beginning python. The Development Focus Group started a Dev Academy to organize development oriented IRC classes in -classroom.
<nigelb> duanedesign: I know, I was around when he proposed it
<duanedesign> nigelb: ahhh. Your everywhere! /me turns around slowly
<nigelb> duanedesign: that happens to me with nhandler :p
<nigelb> popey: could you help in -meeting if you're around?
<doctormo> jcastro: The UDS wiki page? Thanks for the mention.
<popey> hmm?
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2010/09/17/ubuntu-software-center-on-cranky-geeks/   \o/
<nigelb> popey: pi ci helped, thanks :)
<nigelb> ok, translation community rocks.
<jcastro> popey: careful, dvorak was bullish on OS/2
<dpm> nigelb, of course! What awesome thing did translators again do?
<nigelb> dpm: heh, just noticed the replies to your thread for next cycle plans :)
<dpm> nigelb, ah, yeah, I was very glad to see so many good responses and feedback :-)
<dpm> that was very cool
<nigelb> Very quickly too.
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> anyway, dinner time
<nigelb> ttyl :)
<dpm> and packing time, driving tomorrow to Barcelona and Olot, going to see the family for the weekend
<nigelb> woo, have a good time :)
<dpm> thanks :)
<popey> haha jcastro
<popey> jcastro: he was right about os/2 tho ;)
<jcastro> os/2 was so awesome
<jcastro> though shalt not flame OS/2 in front of me
 * nigelb kicks jcastro and popey to ##apple :p
<popey> +1
<popey> i loved OS/2
<nigelb> past tense?
<jcastro> I love how you could do stuff in OS/2 and the mouse wouldn't jerk around
<jcastro> I can't even get that in 2010
<nigelb> ah, that OS/2
<popey> silly rabbit nigelb
<popey> _that_ OS/2
<nigelb> wait, I've used it!
 * nigelb vaguley remembers playing on it years back
<jcastro> nigel mixed it up with the other os/2
<jcastro> or maybe "os"
<nigelb> jcastro: os/x
<jcastro> no, os/2 ran on more hardware
<JanC> I'm sure you can get that on many RT OSs  ;)
<JanC> the thing about the mouse not jerking around I mean
<jcastro> http://castrojo.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/os2.jpg
<cjohnston> I like that half a jcastro face
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> I should fire it up in VM
<jcastro> too bad I don't have a floppy drive
<nigelb> jcastro: did you just take that pic?
<popey> jcastro: what do you need a floppy drive for?
<popey> you can make a CD ISO out of a floppy disk image :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> nigelb: no, I've had it
<nigelb> jcastro: :)
<doctormo> Wow I'm actually quite surprised at how cheap flights are to UDS. If the accommodation thing works out, my UDS budget would only be ~$400 total.
<doctormo> Nice going picking florida :-D
<nigelb> I'm surprised.
<nigelb> With Disney Land being there especially.
<nhandler> nigelb: Disney World. Disney land is on the other coast
<nigelb> ah, er, yes
 * cjohnston prefers universal parks
<cjohnston> G79
<nigelb> cjohnston: 101010
<cjohnston> 111111
<cjohnston> 101010 = 2 days before my bday
<nigelb> cjohnston: you're birhtday is on 12th?
<cjohnston> ya
<Pendulum> nigelb: the fact that Disney there is probalby why they're so cheap
<cjohnston> get you there.. rob you on lunch
<doctormo> Pendulum: And that tourism has been hit pretty hard, the resort I'm looking at reduced their prices from 250 per night to 149 per night.
<nigelb> Pendulum: oh, I thought thata'd make it more expensive
<AlanBell> nigelb: volume of flights and bigger planes brings the price down
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah
<duanedesign> doctormo: yeah i think i found a flight and room package that was 450$
<doctormo> duanedesign: Are you coming?
<duanedesign>  doctormo it is starting to look like I am not.
<doctormo> duanedesign: pricey or untimely?
<duanedesign> the former
<duanedesign> i got my schedule completely cleared that week
<duanedesign> doctormo: although the accomadation deal you found helps make it more affordable
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-18
<czajkowski> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
 * akgraner yawns with one eye open a very sleepy good morning as well :-)
<duanedesign> good morning akgraner
<akgraner> duanedesign, thanks you too!
<akgraner> I wish there was a script I could run and my laundry would magically be finished
<duanedesign> yeah,  sudo apt-get wash laundry   isnt as effective as one would like
<duanedesign> i saw my application got mentioned in the UWN.I was very proud :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> duanedesign, which application (sorry I don't remember off the top of my head)
<akgraner> of course I can't remember where my keys are half the time either right now
<duanedesign> akgraner: yes if it was not for Tomboy Notes would forget everything
<duanedesign> akgraner, the application was CLI Companion.
<akgraner> ahh ok - I read about so many things that I don't always put applications and IRC nicks/names together right a way - clue bat often needed
<duanedesign> akgraner: i can imagine
<sense> good evening
<highvoltage> howdy sense
<sense> hi highvoltage
<doctormo> duanedesign: ping
<nigelb> hola sense, highvoltage, doctormo :)
<sense> hello nigelb!
<highvoltage> hola nigelb :)
<nigelb> sense: its been long since I've seen you around, busy times?
<doctormo> hey nigelb highvoltage and sense
<sense> hi doctormo
<sense> nigelb: We're moving to a different town and I'm in the start of a new school year. I haven't been very motivated lately as well.
 * nigelb hugs sense :)
<sense> Our new house really is below sea level! :P There is even a bit of water in the space underneath the floor.
<nigelb> wow
<sense> That's just groundwater, though. :)
<sense> The biggest problem of living in a low country.
<duanedesign> hello doctormo
<duanedesign> and friends
<doctormo> duanedesign: We need to compare notes
<duanedesign> duanedesign: sure thing
<highvoltage> sense: I think lack of motivation is a natural part of the motivation cycle. I've been feeling demotivated about some things for a while, and the last week I've just suddently had this new burst of energy and just been doing things and it feels great
<sense> highvoltage: yeah, true
<sense> The upcoming UDS will probably help too. :)
<highvoltage> *nod*
<highvoltage> I just have the feeling that this uds is going to be a particularly good one
<sense> Any UDS is a good one!
<highvoltage> true :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: I have that feeling too :)
<nigelb> sense: Oh, totally agree.
<nigelb> Put 300 geeks in a room, what more do you expect other than awesomeness :)
<sense> a crashed network
<nigelb> hahhaha, good one
<nigelb> I think IS is used to it now.
<sense> 'Oh no! You really don't need to bring your own network! We've been providing internet to 300 business men without problems'
<sense> ahem
<nigelb> Right.
<nigelb> I heard that the lobby could take our load at all during UDS-M
<sense> The school in The Hague where GUADEC 2010 was, didn't even put their firewall off, so it started to kill our traffic randomly.
<nigelb> lol
<sense> nigelb: Lobby not, that wasn't our network. The rest worked mostly fine.
<nigelb> sense: no wonder it crashed.
<sense> nigelb: If I'm correct the firewall used at the GUADEC 2010 venue is the worst nightmare of a sysadmin. The kind of software that makes people actually quit.
<nigelb> sense: ouch
<sense> but the only guy authorised to mangle with the firewall went on holiday the week before the conference.
<sense> No one had ever thought that he might be needed...
<nigelb> so, lemme guess, it got mangled?
<sense> So we ended up using VPNs and Google DNS.
<sense> nigelb: The firewall was set up to believe all the attendending internet-addicts were one client, and it thought that client had gone berserk.
<sense> It only killed our DNS requests, though.
<sense> I think...
<nigelb> In that case, google dns ftw :)
<duanedesign> lol
<doctormo> highvoltage: The weather, I felt it too
<sense> And we had expected so many great things! The venue was connected to the Dutch ISP for academic institutions, so it should be a 30 Gbit connection!
<nigelb> lol
<highvoltage> doctormo: the weather?
<doctormo> highvoltage: Not as hot, earth spin, sun spots, I don't know. Something about the summer just made it boring and unproductive.
<highvoltage> doctormo: heh, I came to Canada just as summer started here, so coming from the Southern hemisphere, I had a full year of summer :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: lucky guy
<nigelb> but then you have a year of winter to look forward to :p
<highvoltage> a year? how so? I guess having winter in canada will totally make up for it :)
<nigelb> exactly
<nigelb> highvoltage: heh, town hall for meetings.  good one :)
 * nigelb goes to bed for real.
<duanedesign> cya nigelb
<highvoltage> 'night nigelb
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> do feel free to suggest additional words
 * cjohnston thinks that s/jono/mr. metal
<cjohnston> and then put mr. metal on it
<AlanBell> Bacon is in the list
<AlanBell> has to be words that could plausibly come up
<doctormo> heh drinking game, did you do it AlanBell?
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> tonights little coding project
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-19
<duanedesign> AlanBell: design, leadership += ubingo
<AlanBell> design is in, but I will add leadership
<AlanBell> and council
<duanedesign> d'oh, design is in there
<AlanBell> jcastro: important new UDS resource -> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk
<AlanBell> duanedesign: there are about 55 words, it shows 30 at random
<duanedesign> AlanBell: would be funny if everyone had soda pop instead of beer. Can you imagine giving a talk and the entire audience drinking in unison (in what appears to you to be random times)
<AlanBell> lol
<AlanBell> heh, someone actually going could print out a stack for people to pick up on the way in
<nigelb> AlanBell: Improvements
<duanedesign> nigelb: friendly wager, whoever gets fewer words marked off in ubingo has to buy lunch :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: can't be fewer, must be all!
<nigelb> oh wait, yah. I get it
<duanedesign> :) no lobster. Just Bigmacs
<sense> good afternoon/morning
<czajkowski> aloha sense
<sense> hi czajkowski!
<vish> oh wise jcastro! where art thine "videos for bp" !? ;)
<jussi> Ive 2 months free mindmeister for 5 people if anyone needs. just pm me for a code.
<vish> gosh! seriously ben is *starting* to get annoying! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/615300/comments/14  whats with the "Ubuntu Camp" reference?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615300 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Set and/or enable default Evolution signature as "Sent from Ubuntu" (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Fix released]
<nigelb> vish: o.O
<AlanBell> vish: https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/124309
<vish> AlanBell: haha! nice!
<AlanBell> shame the answer was no
<vish> but it is silly when he says  "Ubuntu Camp" .. if it is a reference to members then he is part of it...
<vish> if not , what camp is he from? ;)
<AlanBell> he was considering resigning his membership the other day, which I think would be a shame
<AlanBell> to be fair adding a default signature is a somewhat sanity-light suggestion
<vish> AlanBell: well , its not about the point he is trying to make, its just the *way* he is trying to make the point is getting annoying..
<AlanBell> when I next catch Ben/Joey online I will suggest that in future bug related articles they have some standard text guiding people to the "affects me too" link
<vish> oh, declining membership!! in hopes of *not* being controlled by the COC ?  hehe!
<jussi> vish: +1
<AlanBell> vish: indeed, one reason why I don't want him to do that
<jussi> Thankfully no one has proposed this for kmail yet :)
 * AlanBell goes to file a bug against kmail
 * nigelb goes to file bug against thunderbird
<vish> jussi: once gnome-shell gets too annoying .. we'll get to you ;p
<nigelb> vish: +1
 * jussi files a bug against AlanBell :D
<jussi> vish: and we will sanely mark the bug as invalid... or maybe wont fix
<jussi> :D
<vish> jussi: no , i meant , we'll switch to kde as the main for Ubuntu and annoy kde users ;)
<jussi> vish: cripes... the world will end :D
<jussi> :P
<jussi> so anyway, no one wants a few months free mindmeister?
<nigelb> jussi: um, what?
<vish> nigelb:  <jussi> Ive 2 months free mindmeister for 5 people if anyone needs. just pm me for a code.
 * nigelb had to google mindmeister
<nigelb> jussi: oye, you got some free time?
<czajkowski> vish: what do you mean starting to ;)
<vish> czajkowski: well , i guess i have a higher threshold for pain tolerance ;)
<czajkowski> vish: trust me , mine is rather hight
<czajkowski> high
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> I delete the rude spammy comments from my blog
 * czajkowski dislikes rude people 
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :)
<nigelb> better to delete than to engage IMHO
<czajkowski> so true
<czajkowski> wont give them a platform for their crap
<jussi> nigelb: hi
<nigelb> jussi: you have time later for a call?
 * nigelb wants to test google voice thingy
<nigelb> jussi: wooo, that was fun!
 * nigelb is glad that 'it works'
<czajkowski> Anyone attending UDS I've updated the wiki to have an attendees page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/Attendees
<czajkowski> if you want to let people know your times of arrival so you cna hook up with others for taxis
<sense> If Ben talks about the Ubuntu Camp as a separate entity, coming up with all the ideas he dislikes, then it conveys to me that he doesn't feel he is a part of the Ubuntu community, or the group of people working on Ubuntu. He considers himself an outsider, an onlooker.
<AlanBell> that needs fixing
<nigelb> sense: did you see the mail he wrong to -desktop about application raiting?
<sense> nigelb: Don't remember seeing it, maybe it was mass-archived along with the Bug Watch spam. :)
<nigelb> ugh, that was indeed massive.
<sense> The first batch for me was over five hundred. I saw bugs I didn't even remember dealing with, and in the beginning actually thought those required attention.
<nigelb> Not that I don't like Ben, but some antics are irritating.
<nigelb> sense: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-September/002637.html
<nigelb> I love jorge's reply
<sense> :P
<sense> Go Jorge!
<czajkowski> aye he does rock
<AlanBell> he is full of energy, like a bouncy puppy
<AlanBell> given some training he could be useful
<AlanBell> err not jcastro, he is not a puppy
<sense> :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: More like a Lynx? ;)
<AlanBell> any reason why http://omgubuntu.co.uk/author/humphreybc should not be syndicated to planet Ubuntu?
<czajkowski> yes it's OMG Ubuntu
<czajkowski> and he has hiis own blong
<czajkowski> *blog
<nigelb> I dont oppose really if he removes his exsiting blog and consolidates to this one.
<nigelb> and if there isn't any ads/branding on planet.
<sense> I wouldn't classify OMG!Ubuntu! as a personal blog, or a platform for personal blog posts, so I don't think it is very suitable for Planet Ubuntu.
<vish> AlanBell: come on , pls stop suggesting such ideas , even if it were meant as a joke
<AlanBell> it is about Ubuntu, and by a member
<AlanBell> vish: not joking
<nigelb> sense: not all the posts of course, but I see what AlanBell is saying.
<vish> AlanBell: well , he can post it in his blog.
<vish> AlanBell: why not there?
<sense> yeah
<AlanBell> I am just working in mysterious ways
<nhandler> Based on my recollection of the planet ubuntu requirements, he could technically add that feed to the planet. It is an ubuntu member's posts and about ubuntu and in english
<nigelb> exactly, we can't stop it
<nigelb> unless we have another neckbeard like incident :p
<nigelb> Murphy's law of flickr: If you're hungry and look through flickr, you'll inevitably find pictures of food :p
<AlanBell> lol
<sense> Perl law of regex: running autogen.sh causes regexes to fail, but only for one particular string, which seems regextechnically indistinguishable from the others.
<nigelb> regextechnically - I like that
<sense> :)
<nigelb> later folks, bed time :)
<nhandler> sense: Isn't Perl regex debugging fun ;)
<sense> nhandler: Absolutely! The past few weeks were the most fun I've had in a while!
<nhandler> sense: I've spent many evenings going back and forth between a regex and the text trying to figure out why it wasn't working. They really are a language in themselves
<sense> It's quite frustrating.
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I think there's some precident for it happening. akgraner has the Ubuntu User blog that feeds to planet and I thought her personal blog did as well
<AlanBell> my blog is an /author feed off a shared blog which is technically a company thing
<vish> AlanBell: does your blog come with a prefill of discuss commenters?
<AlanBell> I tend not to attract the "angry teenager" demographic
<AlanBell> but comments don't get syndicated anyhow
<vish> ;)
<AlanBell> so how would you like OMGUbuntu to report on bugs in a less irritating way?
<vish> AlanBell: if your commenter's get out of line of COC , do you still keep their comments?
<AlanBell> because that bug is totally reportable news
<czajkowski> I really do not see bugs as news
<vish> AlanBell: would you delete the comments out of Line or do you highlight those very same comments?
<AlanBell> vish: no, and to be fair, OMGUbuntu now has a comment moderation policy (which I had at least some part in pressurising them to do)
<czajkowski> in fact I really hate seeing that kinda shite tbh
<vish> AlanBell: no , but the moderation is taken/used to their advantages..
<sense> The bug was from Rick Spencer about adding the signature to Evolution, the news message was about the signature being added, illustrating the fact with the bug report.
<AlanBell> I would rather fix the shite than keep it out of sight
<sense> They could have placed less attention on the bug, and more on the actual event.
<vish> AlanBell: but they do not want to fix the site
<sense> It is worth a discussion.
<czajkowski> sense: indeed
<AlanBell> sense: precisely
<nhandler> czajkowski: Well, to be fair, certain bugs are news. i.e. I'm sure there was a bug about switching the default photo application used in Ubuntu
<czajkowski> AlanBell: it;s not about fixing, its, drawing the type of people who seem to flame things and refere to people as being in a Camp I object to
<czajkowski> nhandler: we shall agree to disagree, bugs are not news :)
 * AlanBell avoids cheap ossbarcamp gag
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :)
<sense> czajkowski: What about security bugs? ;)
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski instead
<AlanBell> security bugs tend not to be news
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<czajkowski> bugs are not news!
<sense> I hate Perl, I think. The two directories diff this little <http://paste.ubuntu.com/496615/>, but still 'r' won't build because something doesn't match a regex.
<AlanBell> yeah, bugs are not news
<sense> Why?
<czajkowski> in fact when I see them on sites I think of them as fillers if they've nothing to actually report on
<AlanBell> some things that get reported in the launchpad bug system are not bugs
<sense> Very true.
<sense> Unfortunately...
<AlanBell> things like the font maybe not making it into Maverick is reportable news
<AlanBell> not really a bug as in "something broken in code that should work"
<AlanBell> and the "lets add a signature to evolution" bug isn't technically a bug from the traditional definition
<sense> The crash of the first Ariana 5 rocket was a bug. Isn't that news? It was quite an expensive bug.
<sense> No, that was more a work-item.
<sense> (The Ariana 5 software bug caused a loss of $370 million, according to Wikipedia.)
<doctormo> duanedesign: ping
<doctormo> Now I have to work out what it is about jono that made him easier to draw than anyone else I've ever tried to do.
<cjohnston> draw me ;-)
<doctormo> cjohnston: Any particiluar picture? And are you ok with being used as a immature artist model? :-P
<czajkowski> doctormo: what did the jono drawing look like
<cjohnston> uh oh
<doctormo> czajkowski: Keep one caveat in mind, I am not an artist: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/#/d2yz9gu
<czajkowski> bottom right is very him
<doctormo> I was tempted to draw a party hat ont hat one and just have that.
<duanedesign> hello all
<doctormo> HEY duanedesign! just the person
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> doctormo: had a busy day. Just got a chance to sit down and sign on
<doctormo> duanedesign: Perfect, well the good news is that thanks to Manuel de la Pena, you're all funded. He said you should get the money via paypal hopefully by Tuesday.
<doctormo> duanedesign: And do let me know if anyone else donates, I've sent an email that we're done. But sometimes money pops through afterwards for some reason.
<duanedesign> doctormo: well that is awaesome
<duanedesign> so awesome I lost my ability spell
<duanedesign> no wait I never had that
<duanedesign> doctormo: if you have his email i would like to send a thank you
<doctormo> How apt, awesome: loosing one's breath at the sight of something. see irreverent.
<duanedesign> definetly the whole experience has been overwhelming. It is exciting enough to get to go to UDS, On top of that the generousity of the community and it is awesome
<doctormo> Well I have to go and see a show and catch some dinner... or visa versa. be back later!
<duanedesign> ok have fun
<duanedesign> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning dholbach  :)
<dholbach> hey ejat
<ejat> hey back …
<kim0> Morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey kim0, hey czajkowski
<kim0> dholbach: czajkowski hey there
<czajkowski> dates are out for FOSDEM 4&5th February
<czajkowski> loads of notice not to have sprints around then
<daker> mhall119, yep
<kim0> daker: How's it going buddy
<daker> kim0, Stress :/
<kim0> daker: oh why :) hard time at dayjob?
<daker> kim0, i am working since 02/09 non stop :/
<kim0> ew
 * kim0 hugs daker 
 * dholbach hugs daker
<kim0> This can't be good for anyone .. talk to your manager, man
<daker> kim0, we are in commando mode because we are going to launch a new website this week
 * kim0 hands a grenade 
<kim0> I hope it's almost ready then :) All the best man
<daker> kim0, have you seen the match yesterday ?
<kim0> daker: the wedad one .. hmm not really :) I'm not a football guy, but I still hope we won hehe
<daker> kim0, have you seen the "Tifou" ? http://youtu.be/gfmmP1WRMqw ?
<kim0> daker: Nice :)
<kim0> daker: oh 3-3 .. guess that makes both of us happy :)
<daker> kim0, 1-1
<kim0> doh .. well ok then
<dholbach> dpm, do we have somebody who could test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-nanum/+bug/835304? (Korean)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 835304 in ttf-nanum "contained fontconfig setting files force to make it default font" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> I'm happy to build a test-version of it
<dpm> dholbach, I've assigned the bug to the ubuntu-cjk-testers team, but I'm not sure how active the Korean people there are. Perhaps we could talk to the Korean translation team leader: https://launchpad.net/~namhyung
<dholbach> ah thanks for adding them to the bug
<mhall119> bonjour
<mhall119> daker: do you speak french?
<daker> yes
<daker> plutôt oui ツ
<mhall119> cool, I may come to you for help then
<daker> ok
<mhall119> I'm taking it for the firt time this semester
<daker> nice
<Pendulum> mhall119: next time say 'parlez-vous francais?' or probably with daker and how well you know him 'parles-tu francais?' :P
<AlanBell> or français for bonus points
<AlanBell> I wonder if "how to type accents" is now part of french lessons in school
<daker> Pendulum, right ツ
<mhall119> AlanBell: not yet, the online courseware has a button for each of the different accented characteres
<mhall119> is 'vous' the formal?  I thought it was plural
<czajkowski> formal
<mhall119> dang, am I the only one here who doesn't know french?
<czajkowski> mhall119: we have to do english Irish maths and another language to enter into uni, most do French from the age of 12
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> I did 2 years of Spanish
<czajkowski> spanish is done in some places but rare
<czajkowski> next popular is German and I did 18 months of that
<mhall119> spanish is more useful in this hemisphere I guess
<czajkowski> yup
<daker> mhall119, both plural & formal, but in this case it's formal
<mhall119> ok
<Pendulum> mhall119: I took french from ages 12-20
<Pendulum> (I was given a choice of French and Spanish at 12 and was part of the minority who chose French)
<Pici> heh.
<AlanBell> I did french age 12-16 like most kids in England
<AlanBell> not posh enough to do Latin
<Pendulum> I've forgotten most of the French I learned, however, I still do okay reading French (writing and speaking less well)
<Pici> (smiling because we had a similar thing in my school, except the choice was Spanish, French, or Latin, (sorted by popularity) and I chose Latin)
<Pendulum> I could have done Latin in high school, but I wanted to stick with French and coldn't find room to add Latin in
<AlanBell> apart from ordering food I can't say much more than A/S/L type questions :)
<mhall119> Michelle did Latin
<Pici> I don't remember any of the Latin that I learned.  It has helped me with reading other languages though.
<Pendulum> 0---------------------------------------------------------------------455555555556u]u5
<Pici> hi kitten
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I guess that was her opinion of languages
<mhall119> ha
<IdleOne> can someone point me to the USerDays archives?
<IdleOne> User*
<IdleOne> or somewhere to search past classes that were given
<nigelb> IdleOne: yeah
<jcastro> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi
<jcastro> should I change "Register" to "Register for UDS" and "Register for Linaro Connect Q4.11"?
<IdleOne> nigelb: specifically a class or classes about bug fixing, howto/wheere to submit fixes and all that.
<IdleOne> where*
<james_w> jcastro, where would that change be?
<nigelb> IdleOne: Hrm, I don't think so.
<jcastro> kim0: for some reason negronjl's last post isn't syndicated, I think it's his feed
<jcastro> james_w: on the top of uds.ubuntu.com
<kim0> jcastro: I emailed him my morning asking for why is that
<jcastro> ah ok
<kim0> jcastro: his rss doesn't have it indeed
<jcastro> I saw his post this weekend and tried to figure it out
<jcastro> ok whew
<nigelb> IdleOne: Go down from wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/maverick, keep changing the release name
<nigelb> I think we started in lucid.
<jcastro> I thought it was good weekend content, heh
<kim0> yeah sure was :)
<nigelb> jcastro / kim0: what are you guys talking about?
<IdleOne> nigelb: thanks.
<jcastro> nigelb: the syndication on cloud.u.c
<jcastro> but it's juan's feed that is busted, not wordpress
<nigelb> jcastro: No, I was asking about the actual article
<jcastro> http://blog.xtremeghost.com/2011/08/membase-deployment-and-scaling-with.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+xtremeghost%2FcNYf+%28As+seen+through+my+eyes%29&utm_content=FeedBurner
<jcastro> bah, sorry for the link
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks :)
<jcastro> james_w: do you have a dedicated registration page I could link to?
<james_w> jcastro, we don't, I think that's what Stephen is asking about
<jcastro> ah ok
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> ping me when you have one and I'll make a link
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> kim0, good to chat in 8?
<jcastro> james_w: It doesn't make sense to me to have another launchpad sprint page
<jcastro> is there a way to link to the UDS page but have a vanity URL?
<james_w> jcastro, why doesn't it?
<james_w> (not saying it does, just wondering why)
<kim0> jono: yeah
<jcastro> like "Click here to register for the AMAZING Linaro blah blah 4.11!!!!" but we really send them to the UDS launchpad page
<jcastro> which is kind of what we do now
<james_w> ah, yeah
<james_w> he doesn't care that much about uds.ubuntu.com I expect, because we won't be sending people there
<jcastro> can someome who doesn't work at Canonical click on "download the sponsorship prospectus" and lmk if you get a PDF? http://uds.ubuntu.com/uds-sponsors/
<james_w> his big issue is that after registration you end up on https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-p
<popey> jcastro: i get a google doc
<jcastro> perfecto
<popey> not a downloaded pdf
<popey> well, its a pdf, but hosted on google docs
<james_w> which mentions UDS 20 times, links to uds.ubuntu.com as the meeting homepage etc.
<jcastro> james_w: yeah there's not really any way for me to add more branding on those sprint pages in lp
<james_w> jcastro, yeah, that's understood
<james_w> so I think Stephen is asking about having an alternative sprint registered in Launchpad
<jono> kim0, lets do skype
<james_w> which has Linaro branding, and that Linaro can point people to
<kim0> okie
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-p
<jcastro> james_w: refresh
<james_w> but still works for registering with summit etc.
<jcastro> I at least added that
<james_w> thanks
<jcastro> ok do we know if it's possible to have 2 registered sprints, one summit?
<james_w> I don't
<james_w> I doubt it's already implemented
<jcastro> I agree
<kim0> jono: seems like I need to kill skype
<jcastro> you'll have 2 different naming conventions for meetings
<jcastro> I bet that will break spectacularly
<jono> kim0, ok
<jono> call me back
<james_w> jcastro, we should be able to apply one naming convention across both
<kim0> jono: call again please
<james_w> as it's just <track>-<whatever> and we have to have unique tracks if it is one summit
<jcastro> ah
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, lets do skype
<dpm> jono, ok, all set then
<jono> dpm, ringing
<jcastro> kim0: ah, looks like the RSS got sorted!
<jcastro> woo
<mhall119> jono: ping
<mhall119> or jcastro
<jcastro> hi
<jono> hey mhall119
<mhall119> can either of you request that RT #17895 be worked on before Oct. 1
<mhall119> it's a request to monitor cranberry's processes to figure out why Summit and LD keep getting out of memory errors
<nigelb> *request for specific monitoring to try and guess
<mhall119> I don't want to wait until a month before UDS starts to begin figuring out why Summit is having memory errors
<nigelb> Hrm, i just realized I don't actually know UDS dates.
<nigelb> 31 Oct. Woah.
<nigelb> Where did this cycle disappear to.
<mhall119> I know, right?
<mhall119> nigelb: hmmm, didn't you tell me they had the rt waiting until Oct 1?
<mhall119> I don't see that on the RT itself
<nigelb> mhall119: The RT's escalation date is Oct 1.
<nigelb> That still doesn't mean it will get done by then.
<nigelb> Just means if its not done by Oct 1, it will jump ahead of the queue and wwe have a better chance of it getting done sooner.
<mhall119> where are you seeing that?
<nigelb> Fairly sure I saw that in a mail.
<mhall119> at any rate, if we can get that escalated so we know summit will be stable during UDS, that would be fantastic
<nigelb> mhall119: Sorry, that was from IRC.
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> I can paste that line for you if you wwant.
<mhall119> I believe you
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> 21:28 < tiaz> nigelb: sure, it's a good start. I have thrown it into the queue. on 2011-10-01 it will jump to the front of the queue in case it hasn't been worked on by then.
<jcastro> mhall119: I don't have escalation privs
<dholbach> jono, ready? :)
<jono> dholbach, sorry call ran over
<jono> all set
<dholbach> alrightie
<jono> skype?
<dholbach> however you like it
<dholbach> I'm logged in
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jussi> bah, sometimes I really miss the configurability of KDE...
<jussi> there is here options to turn the screen off after so many different times, but not a "never turn off" option.
<dpm> jussi, if you've got a minute, would you fancy giving me a hand making #ubuntu-app-devel non-invite-only? I basically don't know where to start
<jussi> dpm: Im just about to watch a movie, probably easiest to drop in #ubuntu-irc-council and ask there, otherwise, in about 100 mins ;)
<jussi> Im off now, laters.
<jussi> (any of the ircc can help with that iirc )
 * tsimpson is here
<dpm> jussi, I'll try that, thanks!
<tsimpson> dpm: does the channel have a use again?
<ejat> oppps
<dpm> tsimpson, what do you mean? It is linked to in http://developer.ubuntu.com/support/ and we want to keep that page and channel when we launch the new developer site. You mean it was set to invite-only because there was no activity?
<tsimpson> yeah, it died a painful death
<jcastro> jono: fyi I need to be g+ or normal phone today, my skype situation is pretty messed up atm
<jono> jcastro, np
<dpm> tsimpson, can we reopen it again in preparation of the developer.ubuntu.com launch and try again how it works out?
<tsimpson> give me a minute and I'll re-open it
<tsimpson> dpm: should be open now
<dpm> thanks a lot tsimpson
<scott-work> jcastro: this will be the first UDS i've even attended, when will the scheduled meetings be posted so i can start signing up?
<jcastro> scott-work: yeah there will be instructions posted to ubuntu-devel when we get closer
<jcastro> and they show up on the schedule, etc.
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/
<jcastro> speaking of
<jcastro> mhall119: I should probably wait until the memory thing is sorted before I schedule?
<mhall119> jcastro: I have no idea when that'll be sorted
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm prepping a big release for summit that'll give you private rooms and other improvements though
<mhall119> so you might want to wait for that
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> though I don't do private meetings
<mhall119> jcastro: you can check out the latest trunk at http://ec2-50-16-76-22.compute-1.amazonaws.com/uds-p/
<jcastro> is someone going to show marianachelle how to use it?
<mhall119> jcastro: marianachelle? lol
<mhall119> yeah, one of us can walk her through the difference
<jcastro> mhall119: do you have a memory problem with it in ec2?
<scott-work> jcastro: cool, thank you :)
<jcastro> scott-work: the tl;dr is to subscribe to blueprints that interest you, and then you'll be subscribed to things as they get put on the schedule
<jcastro> and you'll have a personalized schedule, etc.
<jcastro> but mostly you'll walk to a big monitor at the beginning of each day and decide where you want to go
<ejat> hope to see u guys too .. since im in standby list ...
<czajkowski> i have a non working oneiric :/
<mhall119> jcastro: not that I've noticed, no
<ejat> czajkowski: the same prob like u ask help from pitti ?
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/#!/czajkowski/status/113310685118738432
<jono> jcastro, invited you to the hangout
<scott-work> jcastro: currently i do not see many blueprints, do i need to RTFM more or is this correct currently?
<czajkowski> ejat: no gotten a lot worse
<mhall119> jcastro: but my ec2 has different data, much less traffic, and no crons
<czajkowski> cant even get to my desktop
<czajkowski> i get to login
<ejat> czajkowski: i just manually recovered after upgrade ...
<ejat> from the bug 811441
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 811441 in dbus "Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused (oneiric)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811441
<czajkowski> so what go to a terminal and do more updates
 * ejat can say .. oneiric is aw3s0m3 :) 
<czajkowski> yeah i have other words
 * AlanBell updates oneiric  . . .
<mhall119> jcastro: http://imageshack.us/f/835/trackcolors.png/
<ejat> czajkowski: i just half an hour using oneiric ... hehe
<czajkowski> i cant do any updates as it fails to connect to everything
<ejat> ouch ..
<akgraner> nigelb, you around?
<AlanBell> 220MB of downloads and I too could have the same czajkowski oneiric experience
<AlanBell> must work out what to do with the appmenu lens
<ejat> ouch .. AlanBell .. u get what czajkowski experience ?
 * ejat upgrading now .. will i ? 
<AlanBell> not yet, installing the upgrades now
<ejat> i just 15.3MB of updates
<czajkowski> never restarting again
<mhall119> lol
<popey> czajkowski: reboot to previous kernel perhaps?
 * popey reboots to oneiric to update it
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> popey: how can i change the kernel on booting up ?
<popey> hold shift after you hit the power button
<akgraner> popey, shouldn't it be left shift
<popey> doesnt matte
<daker> mhall119, http://www.eyecon.ro/colorpicker/ would be usefull t
<czajkowski> it wont do it
<czajkowski> bugger
<popey> it will
<daker> mhall119, useful too*
<popey> you either have to be quick
<popey> or stab repeatedly after bios
<czajkowski> oh thank you god
<AlanBell> no, you can just hold down shift
<czajkowski> i can boot into unity 2d
<AlanBell> that is why it is shift
<czajkowski> hah i beat you, dumb laptop
<ejat> czajkowski:  :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nope comes from drop down choice on login
<czajkowski> that and i had the bf laughing offering his mac
<czajkowski> i refuse to be beaten
<ejat> 0/
<popey> all updated
<popey> now, do I reboot :D
<popey> yes!
<AlanBell> yeah, holding shift is the thingie to get you to the grub prompt for different kernels, shift is a modifier key so the bios doesn't complain about a key being held down, so you can hold shift right from power on
<jcastro> jono: I found you a squealer song
<jcastro> jono: pls queue up Becoming, on Far Beyond Driven.
<jcastro> Thanks.
<jono> jcastro, love that tune!
<AlanBell> and yeah, unity2d seems way more stable than the 3d version, I was doing lens stuff and 3d was a mess
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah me too
<jono> jcastro, the song I was thinking of was Suicide Note Pt. II
<popey> I still want the drop shadow on the top panel to die in a fire
<jono> from TGSTK
<popey> its so badly implemented
<popey> however, all updated and working fine \o/
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> jono: god this song is so crap though
<jcastro> 10's is my fave on this one
 * jcastro queues up a few hours of banshee madness
<nigelb> Oh god. I juts rickrolled into the cake song. *faceplam*
<nigelb> *facepalm*
<jono> jcastro, check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_VTfrF6TWU
<jcastro> too late, I'm in my qeue!
<jcastro> I will check it after my neck starts to hurt tho
<jono> haha
<jono> ok, grabbing lunch, back soon
<jcastro> jono: FOUND IT.
<jcastro> September 17th, 2007 is my date.
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> my birthday
<jono> I should have rememberd that
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> lol right, of course
<jcastro> hah, we suck
<jono> we do indeed
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I think we've had this exact conversation .... 4 times
<nigelb> since 2007?
<nigelb> jcastro: joining date?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: mine booted and I could log in to the desktop
<AlanBell>  boots to a zeitgeis-daemon crash, but hey
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah
<jcastro> kees' post today reminded me that I'm close
<nigelb> jcastro: 4 YEARS \o/
 * jcastro is sad to see kees go, he's totally awesome
<nigelb> WHA?
 * nigelb goes to planet
<nigelb> Oh, wow. Google.
<AlanBell> lenses have been unbroken in a few ways but the app lens is still not very good at finding apps
<AlanBell> and an off-by-one bug in the more results twisty
<jcastro> hah weird, Larry Augustin added me in g+
<jcastro> there's a name blast from the past
<popey> should something actually happen in gwibber when you click someone's nicek?
<popey> *nick
<popey> like someone mentioned by someone you follow
<popey> \o/ FOSDEM
<jono> anyone on oneiric here?
<jono> jcastro, http://img.ly/images/1967498/full
<mhall119> oh sweet!
 * mhall119 really needs to upgrade now
<jcastro> jono: nice!
<jono> jcastro, in oneiric, if you type 'scan' into the home place do you get any results?
<jcastro> yes
<nigelb> jono: <3
<jcastro> I get simple scan
<jcastro> my blur seems to have gotten slower recently too
<jono> odd, I don't get anything
<jono> jcastro, when did you last upgrade/
<jono> jcastro, when did you last upgrade?
<jcastro> this morning
<jono> jcastro, hmmm, same here
<jono> odd
 * akgraner thinks I need to upgrade my oneiric machine now...
<akgraner> update even grrrrr
<AlanBell> hmm, if you have the dash open and screensaver cuts in and locks the screen the login box shouldn't be drawn under the blurry dash should it . . .
 * AlanBell waits to reproduce after rebooting
 * AlanBell reproduces
<popey> AlanBell: got a bug number for that?
<Daviey> AlanBell: Got a patch? :)
<popey> i cant even find the dialog for screensaver on my 11.10
<popey> press super then type screensaver I get nothing
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-13
<mhall119> popey: maybe under the new gnome control center?
<pleia2> cjohnston: apparently only you get the user-days-team emails now since you're the team owner, can you forward me any that you've received? (lyz@ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> should be at least two of them, one from magicfab and one from bkerensa
<pleia2> want to make sure we haven't lost any, that was the class submission method we had documented, but launchpad has changed since our last user days (part of their "people hate email from launchpad" crusade, sigh)
<pleia2> cjohnston: yes! thank you
<pleia2> should be one from magicfab last week too, and maybe others?
<pleia2> while you're at it if you could transfer ownership of the team to myself or nigelb that'd be great
<head_victim> pleia2: nice email timing
<pleia2> awful timing, sorry for taking so long
<pleia2> I saw your email and went "oh no, that's today!"
<head_victim> It's ok, I realise proxies probably aren't acceptable either I more just wanted to find a way forward with a list of applicants that dates back over a year.
<pleia2> replying to your email now (not addressing proxies, just the backlog issue)
<head_victim> No worries, thanks.
<head_victim> I assume the meeting is meant to be tonight, the only mention of meeting times I can see is 2nd and 4th Tuesdays of the month but no documented meetings since March.
<pleia2> yeah, APAC is kinda a mess right now
<head_victim> Someone needs to find a cure for "real life" :)
<pleia2> indeed :)
<pleia2> most boards meet once a month, it would probably be worthwhile for you to start a thread to re-evaluate when people are available and adjust the schedule accordingly
<head_victim> I don't mind doing some admin work on the board just don't want to barge in my first day and appear to be attempting to "take over".
<head_victim> Well we'll see how the attendance is tonight. If it doesn't work out I'll shoot an email in the next few days.
<pleia2> I wouldn't worry about that, I'll help you out as I can
<pleia2> but right now my dinner has arrived :)
<head_victim> Enjoy!
<pleia2> thanks!
<head_victim> I need to head to work soon myself, love nightshifts. Cheerio
<AlanBell> popey: Daviey: bug 848336
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 848336 in unity "screensaver is behind the unity dash so impossible to unlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848336
<jono> morning dpm
<dpm> hey jono
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hey nigelb, have you had the chance to start looking at writing that "Getting started with Python" tutorial?
<nigelb> dpm: Not yet, but I'll look this wweek.
<dpm> cool, thanks nigelb!
<jussi> dpm: did you get sorted?
<dpm> jussi, yeah, tsimpson helped me out, thanks for checking out :)
<jussi> great :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<kim0> Morning folks
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> dpm: hey man :)
<dpm> morning :)
<kim0> dholbach_ in a bouncy state ?
<dholbach_> yes
<ejat> morning all ..
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> desktop still wont boot into normal desktop still have to go to unity 2d
<popey> czajkowski: can you create a new user and try to get into unity that way?
<popey> see if its a user specific thing
<czajkowski> will try
<czajkowski> pposame thing with a new user also
<dpm> does anyone know how to type the Ubuntu logo using the Ubuntu font? I can't remember the key combination...
<head_victim_defy> Any membership board members around that wouldn't mind helping asia oceania tonight? were one short.
<czajkowski> I just said I was in there
<head_victim_defy> Sorry on a portions typing is slow
<dpm> If anyone is interested, I just found it: Shift+Ctrl+u, then release and type e0ff
<dholbach> 
<dholbach> a bit tiny :)
<dpm> yeah, but it looks quite cool with bigger font sizes :)
<nigelb> dpm: Nice find.
<nigelb> Looks great on big sizes
<dpm> you're not looking at a dead pixel on your screen , it's the ubuntu logo!
<AlanBell> it is used on the superkey of onboard :)
<jussi> head_victim_defy: what time?
<jussi> oh looks like it hapened already.
<jussi> Meh, maybe next time.
<dholbach> dpm, you're famous: http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/09/12/canonical-focuses-efforts-on-engaging-independent-developers/
<kim0> dpm: yay :)
<daker> nigelb, bug 848778
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 848778 in launchpad "Launchpad has ugly fonts under Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848778
<nigelb> daker: I saw.
<nigelb> I'll probably look at it when I get home.
<daker> ok
<nigelb> I couldn't reproduce on my machine so I'll try to run sid in a vm.
<dpm> dholbach, ah, thanks, I hadn't seen it, cool :). I'm not too sure about becoming famous. If you remember not too long ago when I offered to do a talk the response I got was "sorry, but we were expecting Mark Shuttleworth" :)
<jussi> dpm: famous !=wanted :P
<dholbach> dpm, you can't compete with a cosmonaut - did you expect that? :)
<dpm> jussi, in that case I was !famous & !wanted ;)
<dpm> dholbach, no I wasn't expecting to compete. It was one of those I-know-which-reply-I'm-going-to-get moments :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<ejat> :)
<jcastro> james_w: ok so stephen-doel can't seem to log into summit
<jcastro> any ideas?
<jcastro> james_w: I should just be able to reset his password for him right?
<james_w> jcastro, I've fixed it
<james_w> he didn't know to login before going to the admin area
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> thanks for that.
<jcastro> I gave him all the proper permissions and showed him the page to edit for the tracks
<james_w> yep, I'm working with him to get it all set up
<james_w> thanks for the help
<jono> dholbach, setting up thw G+ hangout now
<dholbach> jono, can you give me 2 minutes? I'm still sorting out a few bits re: TB election - talking to 500 people at the same time right now
<dholbach> I'll tell them to bugger off, ok?
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<jono> dholbach, np
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> do we have a call?
<jcastro> oh nm, it's _tuesday_
<Pici> I thought it was Wednesday today.
<czajkowski> no then I'd have missed my first day at work and I'd be rather pissed
<jono> dholbach, creating the hangout
<dholbach> jono, ok, can't see it yet, but I'll join as soon as it's there
<kim0> hmm .. any idea if I can revert to an earlier version of http://pad.ubuntu.com/serverguide ? someone seems to have deleted some info
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there's a slider thinger
<jcastro> hmm, where did it go
<jcastro> kim0: does hitting undo a bunch of times work?
<kim0> trying
<kim0> jcastro: hmm doesn't seem to work now
<kim0> I hope I wasn't expected to manually click "save a version"
<jcastro> it like auto takes versions
<jcastro> looks like just the UI is missing
<jcastro> AlanBell: ^^^
<nigelb> jcastro: looking
<nigelb> kim0: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/serverguide/latest
<kim0> nigelb: woohoo! nice
<nigelb> Just remember the magic URL
<AlanBell> we should put that link on the summit pages
<nigelb> AlanBell: already in.
<AlanBell> great
<jcastro> or maybe just have it off for UDS
<jcastro> but on during normal working hours of the cycle
<jcastro> but whatevs
<nigelb> kim0: When in doubt, visit pad.ubuntu-uk.org and find the magic URL. the buttons are available there.
<AlanBell> we could put the button back in the pad
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man .. this is great
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'd rrather have it hidden from trolls.
<AlanBell> but it was a hastily knocked together theme for summit integration and we wanted to rip most of it out for simplicity
<AlanBell> it is fairly harmless for trolls
<nigelb> Not like they can do much anyway
<nigelb> yeah.
<nigelb> AlanBell: Keep it simple
<nigelb> exposing from summit seems okay for DUS
<nigelb> err UDS
<AlanBell> what would be ideal is to fix the content type of the HTML download so it just displays a static page
<nigelb> Yeah.That needs deep digging though.
<AlanBell> then in theory summit could iframe the static page if you are not logged in to summit and the editable page if you are
<nigelb> AlanBell: But that doesn't stop people from editing it directly on pad.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> no, but they would have to do more thinking than I believe they are capable of
<nigelb> jcastro: Hi
<jcastro> hi
<nigelb> jcastro: Is there a way we can let everyone at UDS know how to restore a pad that has been spammed?
<nigelb> UDS mailing list?
<nigelb> Or do you want me to give you a blurb you can mail everyone?
<kim0> nigelb: any better idea to reverting than to copy/paste the old text back ? :)
<AlanBell> kim0: no, that is how you do it
<jcastro> currently -devel is the "UDS mailing list"
<AlanBell> the "save" button just puts a * on the timeline
<kim0> mm .. that'd loose the colors n stuff .. ok I guess
<jcastro> if you make an etherpad wiki page with the tips and tricks I can just add it to UDS mails
<jcastro> that way you have them all on one place
<nigelb> I think I'll do that.
<jcastro> or dude. ... I know
<jcastro> you know how you guys prefill text in the pad?
<jcastro> add a link there
<nigelb> AHHH
<jcastro> !!!
<nigelb> AlanBell: Did you work on the prefilling?
<AlanBell> yeah
<jcastro> "Make sure you check the _instructions_ on how to use this pad" or whatever
<AlanBell> you expect me to remember how I did it?
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> AlanBell: I think I know. Need to look at the source.
<nigelb> Its something in the theme
<nigelb> AlanBell: still have the source for your theme?
<nigelb> AlanBell: Anyway, we should just start an etherpad with tips
<nigelb> http://pad.ubuntu.com/Etherpad
<nigelb> People - help by adding more questions! http://pad.ubuntu.com/Etherpad
<akgraner> nigelb, ok I added my two quetions :-)  If I think of more I'll add them
<nigelb> akgraner: I answered one, I just PM'd you about the other one ;)
<akgraner> gotcha...
 * AlanBell isn't convinced that hitting the save button often is a good idea
<nigelb> AlanBell: why not?
<nigelb> AlanBell: Maybe we should say at the end of the session instead?
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/serverguide/latest <- because it isn't useful
<nigelb> AlanBell: Edit as you feel necessary
<akgraner> which is why I suugested - designated someone to do that so a 35 people aren't doing it all at the same til or everyone else thinks someone else is doing it and no one does it at all
<akgraner> s/til/time
<AlanBell> no one at all is fine :)
<akgraner> That will be a hard habit for me to break - I click save each time I finish with something
<mhall119> awesome: http://ubuntuone.com/1R7CeImjtAYjMVPk1Ozp76
<AlanBell> you can hit save still, but it is a comfort blanket thing on etherpad really
<nigelb> mhall119: WOAH.
<nigelb> mhall119: Got it for your kids?
<mhall119> uh...yeah...for the kids
<nigelb> lol
<AlanBell> src/themes/default/templates/misc/pad_default.ejs:15:put your session notes here
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> that will be where the default is set
<AlanBell> and yeah, I have the source
<jcastro> hey james_w
<james_w> hi jcastro
<jcastro> james_w: These blueprints should just be able to be imported right?
<james_w> jcastro, the linaro-summits ones that I guess Stephen just pinged you about?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ok I'm confused
<jcastro> I thought you guys were going to make your own sprint page?
<james_w> that's not decided yet
<jcastro> so like, you would propose the blueprints to that sprint and accept them
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ok, well, that needs to be decided before the blueprints are submitted!
<james_w> because summit only imports from one LP sprint for each summit
<nigelb> we could run two instances of summit
<nigelb> but that'd mean twice the trouble :)
<james_w> nigelb, then we can't share attendees
<jcastro> well
<nigelb> james_w: oh.right.
<nigelb> LDS and UDS is separate but not really separate :)
<jcastro> I don't think breaking scheduling for both conferences is worth all this minimal branding
<james_w> jcastro, I'm not sure that it has to be decided before we do the first few does it?
<nigelb> Can we just delete summit and start over?
<nigelb> :/
<jcastro> ok so
<jcastro> we have those 2 blueprints
<jcastro> is it possible to like run the importer once to see if it works?
<james_w> I've just been doing that
<james_w> it's found a small issue with Launchpad, but it's basically working
<james_w> well, the issue with LP is getting bigger by the minute :-)
<james_w> if you want the separate sprint thing sorted before we do this then I can work on that
<jcastro> ok so are they supposed to be on the schedule?
<nigelb> I thought we confirmed the blueprint was actually gone before deleting it.
<jcastro> the blueprints?
<mhall119> james_w: you also can't share rooms between summits
<mhall119> (yet)
<james_w> mhall119, well, we're not sharing rooms this time :-)
<mhall119> oh, ok
<james_w> jcastro, I haven't scheduled them yet. I can if you lik
<james_w> e
<nigelb> so, our only block is attendees?
<james_w> nigelb, detecting when someone is supposed to be in two places at once
<nigelb> AAAAAAAH.
<mhall119> which means it's got to go through slots
<nigelb> Hrm.
<mhall119> presumably linaro summit would have a separate set of Slots
<james_w> so that for instance Ricardo can attend UDS sessions without risking clashes with Connect sessions
<nigelb> and you as well :)
<mhall119> james_w isn't allowed at UDS sessions, it's just easier that way ;)
<nigelb> heh
<james_w> I'm all about UDS
<nigelb> What he really means is - he's all about the beer at UDS :P
<mhall119> Linaro doesn't have beer?
<nigelb> Hrm, cjohnston did have linaro beer.
<mhall119> I thought he had linary BBQ
<mhall119> linaro
<mhall119> I don't know why, but my fingers have decided to type linary every time
<nigelb> mhall119: Can we write summit from scratch? Pretty please?
<mhall119> nigelb: knock yourself out
<mhall119> but we aren't gonna use it
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I'll bribe Daviey to deploy it :P
<mhall119> james_w: what's your default shell name?
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm getting Daviey off from server access
<mhall119> cutting
<jcastro> james_w: ok so when he says he wants the schedule ready by wednesday ....
<james_w> mhall119, on Canonical?
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> and you've got them importing that shouldn't be a problem right?
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach :)
<jussi> laters dholbach
<mhall119> james_w: I'm going to add you to my ec2 testing instance of summit
<nigelb> mhall119: oh. ok.
<mhall119> g'night dholbach
<james_w> mhall119, jw2328 is my default
<james_w> jcastro, yeah, he actually means last Friday...
 * jussi waves to Mr Westby
<james_w> OMG
<jcastro> james_w: oh well, if you can import them I can schedule them now if you want.
<nigelb> popey: Why does this make me think of you "Why fill yourself up with love when you can do it with tea?"
<james_w> you can't have a session that spans a break
<jcastro> hah no
<jcastro> of course not
<james_w> jcastro, that's ok, Stephen is going to schedule them
<jcastro> you need to make a session for each block
<jcastro> part 1
<dholbach> night everyone
<jcastro> part 2
<jcastro> part 3
<jcastro> and then put them in the right order
<james_w> http://summit.linaro.org/uds-p/2011-11-01/
<james_w> it will likely disappear in a minute
<jcastro> at least it works!
<nigelb> (for now)
<mhall119> james_w: you should be able to ssh into ec2-50-16-76-22.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<james_w> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> it's running the latest trunk of summit, so not what's in production
<nigelb> where's crabbytag?
<czajkowski> nigelb: calling him that isn't likely to get him to join in here any more
<jcastro> did I miss some drama?
<czajkowski> nope
<nigelb> jcastro: Yeah, the bit where he applied for DM last night :)
<nigelb> (j/k) :D
<mhall119> I hope he gets it
<nigelb> I'm fairly sure he'll get it. Ever since I've known him he's been doing something on Debian.
<mhall119> yeah
<czajkowski> he's going more than way than ubuntu from now on
<czajkowski> but still keeping on the LC
<akgraner> Oh this camera/headset combination is going to kill me...I can get one or the other to work but not both at the same time....grrr....that's all...:-)
<jcastro> I got a new camera
<jcastro> but don't use a headset
 * czajkowski is like a kid here, have her bag packed for work tomrrow with all her bits and bobs, stuff for id, and list of questions ready to ask 
<pleia2> :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: scared shitless tbh, never done anything like this before, and it's only a 4 month contract but still
<czajkowski> 2 other people started as well this week, 1 monday, 1 today and me tomorrow
<pleia2> you'll be great
<pleia2> new jobs scare me too, I need to stop switching careers
<czajkowski> heh
<mhall119> +1, new starts are lways scary
<jcastro> AlanBell: hey are you on one eyed rick?
<czajkowski> is that some sort of ride
<czajkowski> sounds awfully painful
<jcastro> depends
<jcastro> if you want a working computer or not
<czajkowski> oh I do
<czajkowski> but I don't have one exactly
<czajkowski> much screaming and swearing at mine for the last 24hrs
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> now I have chocolate so a lot happier
<nigelb> woah.
<nigelb> http://www.google.com/flights/
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> man I could have used that the other day
<czajkowski> trying to take over from skyscanner
<czajkowski> but that only works for USA
<AlanBell> jcastro: in virtualbox I am breaking things
<czajkowski> the goog one
<AlanBell> I think oneiric is going to be awesome in another 6 months or so
<jcastro> AlanBell: hey can you try something for me
<jcastro> you know in 11.04
<jcastro> the little |> expander thing in the dash
<jcastro> is yours broken in 11.10?
<jcastro> I click on it and it doesn't collapse the dash
<AlanBell> hmm, not sure what you mean quite
<jcastro> in the home dash
<jcastro> there's like a little house
<jcastro> then "Shortcuts"
<AlanBell> in the main dash there is a twistie next to Shortcuts
<jcastro> and then an expando matic thing
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> does that work for you?
<AlanBell> click it and it goes away and does nothing
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> so it's not just me
<jcastro> cool, let me file a bug
<jcastro> what is the UI name for that expander thing?
<jcastro> collapse-o-tron!
<AlanBell> well in Lotus land they are called twisties
<AlanBell> the original name for them was "hinkie dinkie"
<AlanBell> which is what happens when programmers name things
 * Pici blinks
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/849334
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 849334 in unity "Dash "twistie" doesn't work, making it impossible to collapse the dash" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> AlanBell: can you confirm that pls?
<AlanBell> tried this one yet? https://launchpad.net/bugs/848336
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 848336 in unity "screensaver is behind the unity dash so impossible to unlock" [Undecided,New]
 * AlanBell greps the unity bugs for "impossible to"
<jcastro> yea
<jcastro> anything with window stacking order is probably doomed
<jcastro> wanna try something awesome?
<jcastro> click on an empty desktop
<jcastro> so that the nautilus menu is in the app menu
<jcastro> then click on file
<jcastro> and select "New Tab"
<jcastro> enjoy!
<nigelb> Does it crash horribly?
<AlanBell> interesting
<jcastro> it's hard to explain
<jcastro> more like, devil possession
<AlanBell> so it kind of draws nautilus on the background then decides it is a bad idea and spawns a window
<nigelb> jcastro: lol
<AlanBell> and zooming out you can see the tabs "Loading..."
<AlanBell> and you can switch between the tabs!
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/849075
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 849075 in nautilus "Desktop menubar should not have "open new tab"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlanBell> tabbed desktops could be really rather good
<czajkowski> p/c
<AlanBell> jcastro: you can right click on the tabs and close them to leave yourself back on the desktop
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok I asked mterry and he recommended to assign it to pedro
<jcastro> so I did
<jcastro> mwahahaha
<AlanBell> nice
<AlanBell> what are you feeding the cloud people!
<AlanBell> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/09/from-zero-to-drawbridge-via-ubuntu-server-ensemble-and-cloudfoundry-in-less-than-10-minutes/
<AlanBell> you too could run a shared cut down tuxpaint with just 6 large instances on EC2
<jcastro> jono: you were most correct sir
<jcastro> Diamond Head ftw.
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> also here's a bonus
<jcastro> when crazy man King Diamond left Mercyful Fate
<jcastro> the dual guitarists started their own band called Force of Evil
<jcastro> which I am hoping is basically the jamming of MF without the crack head.
<jcastro> but it's behind my new 2 disc Diamond Head anthology .... \m/
<cjohnston> jono: ping
<jono> cjohnston, yo
<cjohnston> mhall119: :-P
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<cjohnston> jono: need some help with rt 17895... This is to have summit stable for UDS.. They have a deadline of Oct 1... Which doesn't give us much further troubleshooting time if this doesnt work.
<jono> cjohnston, what is the issue in the RT?
<jono> have a link?
<cjohnston> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=17895
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> one sec
<cjohnston> the issue is just the deadline IS assigned to it does not provide much cusion for trying other things if that idea doesnt work
<cjohnston> cushion
<jono> cjohnston, what would you like me to do here?
<jono> escalate it?
<cjohnston> Push for a deadline sooner than oct 1 for them to complete the RT?
<jono> surely a month should be enough?
<jono> UDS starts on the 31st
<nigelb> jono: What that RT describes is steps to get more info.
<nigelb> Not how to fix.
<nigelb> We have no idea what's going wrong yet.
<jono> nigelb, why don't you guys respond to the ticket to outline this first
<jono> and ask them to provide a sooner deadline
<nigelb> Hrm. Okay.
<jono> nigelb, it would premature of me to escalate when you guys haven't provided this feedback yet :-)
<jono> jcastro, listening to the new Maiden again
<jono> been a while
<jono> nigelb, cjohnston provide feedback about your concerns to the RT and if it doesn't get any resolution, I will escalate
<jono> thanks
<cjohnston> thanks jono
<nigelb> cool!
<jono> thanks, fellas
<jcastro> cjohnston: nigelb
 * cjohnston hides
<jcastro> hey you can ask james_w for juice too
<jcastro> since they actually started scheduling already
<nigelb> jcastro: He already fixed one bug :P
<jcastro> right, I'm just saying, "also affects linaro" is a good way to get attention to a problem
<jcastro> theoretically they'll have a bunch of sessions imported by tomorrow
<james_w> jono, you should escalate along with that feedback going in the ticket
<nigelb> heh, yes. Now we know james_w's weakness, we'll fully exploit it.
<james_w> (from experience)
<james_w> but yeah, that should have been written in the ticket before now, and it might not have reached this point
<jono> james_w, escalate what? sorry I didn't understand what you mean
<james_w> jono, escalate the RT ticket
<james_w> to emphasise that it is important to Ubuntu to have the earlier deadline
<jcastro> that is a good idea
<james_w> waiting a week to do it means that that it can only be bought forward by up to 10 days at that point
<james_w> providing clear, early information about importance and deadlines is better all around
<jcastro> plus we need the slack room from when summit decides to do whatever undeterministic higgs-boson maneuver that will cause us all to want to kill ourselves.
<nigelb> jcastro++
<jono> james_w, oh I see, agree totally
<jcastro> but hey, now that we removed the periods from the track names ....
<jcastro> WHAT CAN GO WRONG NOW.
<mhall119> jcastro: not this cycle
<mhall119> jcastro: as long as you stay out of the admin
<nigelb> lol
 * cjohnston takes away jcastro's admin access... Summit is fixed!
<mhall119> and Daviey stays off the production box
<nigelb> when jcastro touches the admin, everthing breaks. When Daviey tests in production, nothing breaks.
<jcastro> Ray, you said crossing the streams was bad.
<cjohnston> its when Daviey lets nigelb play on the production box that there are problems
<nigelb> WE DID NOT BREAK ANYTHING.
<jcastro> this reminds me of that scene in Armageddon
<nigelb> jcastro broke stuff by just renaming something.
<jcastro> with the crazy Russian in the space space station
<james_w> see, I just don't tell anyone when I change things in production, then I avoid all the blame :-)
<jcastro> "That's why I told you touch nothing. But you're bunch of cowboys!"
<nigelb> The BEST was the night of linaro dinner.
<nigelb> Daviey tells me about reschedule.py.  Then james_w tells me about it.
<nigelb> I'm like "What are you guys talking about? I don't see it here"
<jcastro> "Components. American components, Russian Components, ALL MADE IN TAIWAN! "
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> jcastro++
<nigelb> I love that scene
<jcastro> "Also cjohnston is wondering if you can bring back 8 track tapes .... "
 * AlanBell thinks the canonical desktop team should go on compulsory orca training
<nigelb> Or just have their monitors stolen for a day :P
 * Daviey perks up
<AlanBell> it is at least now testable in Oneiric
<AlanBell> but *so* full of fail when you try to use unity with it
<Daviey> mhall119: what have i done?
<jcastro> AlanBell: hey how's your alt-apps thing coming along?
<jcastro> I'm going to need it at this rate
<mhall119> Daviey: awstrial is what you did
<AlanBell> jcastro: well it works just fine, but is an ugly fork of njpatel's code
<AlanBell> so is covered in canonical copyrights and I have generally made a mess of it
<AlanBell> I want to write it again from scratch in python so I actually understand what it does
<AlanBell> rather than starting with something big and just cutting stuff off
<AlanBell> and I have no idea how to do packaging
<jcastro> if you can do the lense I can get you help with the packaging
<AlanBell> that would be great
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/unitya11y.ogv I need to record it again, the sound level for orca speaking is completly wrong, but you should get the general idea
<james_w> jcastro, what does it take to get a sprint registered in Launchpad?
<james_w> If I can get this done then we'll likely bug you a lot less :-)
<james_w> ah, https://launchpad.net/sprints/+new
<james_w> I can do it myself!
<james_w> now I just need to bribe a summit hacker to land this change for me
<popey> AlanBell: http://lwn.net/Articles/452233/ is a way I use to record screencasts, and it records the audio from the microphone _and_ from the sound card, rather than you recording sound coming out of the speakers and back into the mic. works nicely
<AlanBell> thanks popey
<popey> one day I'll make a nice gui for that
<nigelb> james_w: or bribe jcastro to make you a summit hacker ;)
<jcastro> done
<jcastro> he's in
<jcastro> ok, so trello is awesome
<jcastro> who's bored and is a GTD/todo geek
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> Does anyone remember how to forward a whole gmail thread of messages?
<czajkowski> nope sorry
<tsimpson> jussi: more -> forward all
<tsimpson> (the "more" on the top bar)
<jussi> tsimpson: thank you :)
 * tsimpson actually didn't know it existed until he looked
<kim0> Morning all
<ejat> morning kim0
<kim0> ejat: hey there
<ejat> :0
<kim0> new kernel on updates .. reboots
<dholbach> ƀack
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<kim0> is that a normal b letter in back
 * kim0 wipes screen
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I did that as well
<Pendulum> hiya
<akgraner> jcastro, did you see the pics of our new kitten....she still doesn't have a name yet
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> he looks awesome
<jcastro> We miss our cat, but everything is so much cleaner now!
<akgraner> no outfit is complete without cat hair :-)
<akgraner> juju and charms  - all I can think of is Sammy Hagar and breakfast cereal ;-)  /me reads some more
<akgraner> but I like the artwork...
<mhall119> akgraner: name her oneiric
<akgraner> mhall119, http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ws my juju and charms reference - https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<akgraner> Becca said we can't name her *anything*  Ubuntu related
<mhall119> first link didn't work
<mhall119> they renamed ensemble?
<akgraner> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<akgraner> yeppers
<mhall119> sheesh, between that and unity, I can't keep up with what anything is called
<kim0> mhall119: yeah they did :)
<dholbach> jcastro, kim0, dpm: team call now? let's apply some juju and get Jono here
<dpm> dholbach, he moved it to tomorrow, didn't he?
 * mhall119 hopes czajkowski is having a good first day
<dholbach> dpm, oh?
<kim0> dholbach: it's tomorrow yeah
<kim0> He's off today
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> dholbach, oh, it seems Jono didn't cancel today's event on the calendar, though
<dpm> but yeah, it'll be tomorrow
<mhall119> jcastro: what's with all the Hackfest room names in summit?
<mhall119> oh, it's from the track
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't think we assigned tracks to rooms the last several UDSes
<mhall119> I'm not sure it even adds anything in terms of functionality
<jcastro> it's for linaro
<jcastro> they want a few dedicated hackrooms in the afternoon
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> besides displaying it on the schedule page, I'm not sure it does much though
<dholbach> kim0, you need to re-do all your videos!
<kim0> dholbach: don't you just love it :)
 * akgraner is happy I pushed and article I was doing search and replace now needed 
<akgraner> juju FAQ page - https://juju.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<akgraner> kim0 voice overs on all your videos...
<kim0> :) rub it in yeah
<akgraner> I've got this great book on Audacity you want to borrow it :-)
<kim0> lol :)
 * mhall119 liked the name ensemble better
<nigelb> ensemble is renamed to juju?
<nigelb> Is it April 1?
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> I like ensemble better :(
<mhall119> we sound like old folks complaining about change
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> juju has negative implications in some parts of the world
<akgraner> but I'm such a Sammy Hagar fan it makes me smile :-)
<mhall119> it makes me think of movie theatre candy for some reason
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> gnite!
<AlanBell> 0
<AlanBell> oops
<czajkowski> it was a great day
<pleia2> yay :)
<ejat> czajkowski: your unity prob solve ?
<ejat> with the latest update?
<czajkowski> ejat: eh no
<ejat> ouch .. btw ... is it only me seing the planet not updating .. or anyone else also notice ..
<ejat> since i cant see my blog post feed into the planet ..
<mhall119> ejat: I think it updates once an hour ro so
<ejat> i think my post already more than 5 hours ... :(
<ejat> how should i check / trace ...
<ejat> my feed running ok ..
<ejat> mhall119: http://feeds.feedburner.com/myfenris
<jcastro> I think we let the magic smoke out
<ejat> ?
<jcastro> it's a term from electrical engineering
<ejat> owh ..
<jcastro> when you break something and let the smoke escape it stops working
<ejat> :)
<ejat> but how to trace where have the smoke gone ?
<ejat> wink wink
<ejat> cant bcoz its magic ?
<ejat> !ping kim0
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping kim0' not found
<kim0> meh
<czajkowski> the amount of times that factoid is used but doesnt exist is amazing
<jussi> !ping | ejat
<ubot2`> ejat: another contentless ping... sigh...
<czajkowski> or the !seen one
<ejat> kim0: are u available on nov @ december ?
<ejat> mind to submit RFP for http://mygosscon.oscc.org.my/2011/
<ejat> for cloud computing?
<kim0> what does nov @ december mean
<ejat> means .. r u bz or got something else in hand already after the UDS ..
<kim0> just usual stuff
 * ejat would luv if got a few speaker from canonical for that event
<kim0> ejat: anyone at malasia willing to pay some air tickets ? :)
<ejat> ouch .. that i need to check with the organizer ..
<ejat> :)
<kim0> np I'll need to check if I or someone else can go there as well
<kim0> let me know when you do
<ejat> kim0: thanks ..
<kim0> cool
<ejat> but did u guys think that i can ask jono to come for the event ?
<ejat> sure it will big crowd for APAC region ..
<czajkowski> ejat: ask and see sure
<ejat> czajkowski: ok .. ill wait till see jono is here then ill try to ask him ..
<ejat> or should i just email to him ..
<ejat> because .. few years back the date always clash with UDS ..
<czajkowski> ejat: I sugges emailing
<czajkowski> *uggest
<czajkowski> grrrr
<czajkowski> SUGGEST!
<ejat> :)
 * ejat back to planet .. how should i check ... 
<doctormo> pleia2 & jono: Thoughts on my video: http://blip.tv/martin-owens/we-can-work-it-out-5553028
<ejat> thanks doctormo .. suddenly compiz crash to view your clips ..
 * ejat reporting the bugs.. 
<doctormo> ejat: lol! Compiz doesn't like the beatles! :-P
<ejat> at least .. discover something .. ;)
<ejat> owh .. someone already report the bugs 847512
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 847512 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847512
<ejat> anyone could help me check either my blog hv problem with the rss feed or something else ...
<pleia2> ejat: canonical maintains the planet, so you might want to submit a ticket to rt@ubuntu.com if it's not updating (there doesn't appear to be a way to see "last updated" with this planet theme)
<ejat> pleia2: ok thanks ..
<pleia2> doctormo: first comment: I now have a beatles song stuck in my head
<pleia2> doctormo: I like the overall message, but encouraging lively discussion is tough when we're not all on the same page conflict-wise (some people really act aggressively, we should make them watch anti-conflict videos before engaging :))
<pleia2> err anti-take-it-personally?
<doctormo> pleia2: Yeah, it's hard to split the hair on idea conflict vs personal conflict.
 * AlanBell observes Iain Farrell going for Ubuntu Membership
<jono> jcastro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urzCX4eZ6Bc
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IainFarrell
<Pici> ne
<Pici> one
<Pici> .. wrong window.
<ejat> AlanBell: part already :)
<AlanBell> thanks, I have rejoined it now
<AlanBell> !register
<ubot2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ejat> do ping me if u r ready
<AlanBell> yeah feel free to rejoin
<head_victim> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> head_victim: pong
<head_victim> pm ok?
<pleia2> sure
<ejat> jono .. here ?
<jono> ejat, kinda
<jono> :-)
<ejat> mind to pm ?
<jono> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-15
<pleia2> hmm, someone just posted "Global Denial - an essay about Humanism http://marcbelanger.org/manifest/" on the Ubuntu facebook
<pleia2> as the ubuntu facebook user
<doctormo> pleia2: Fascinating, sounds like something with almost nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<pleia2> yeah, it's not cool
<pleia2> I don't know who all has access to it, I'm assuming it was a mistake
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> Morning all
<ejat> morning
<popey> morning!
<jcastro> nigelb: around?
<mhall119> jcastro: he was sick yesterday and was planning on taking a couple days off to recover
<mhall119> jcastro: need some help?
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> nah
<mhall119> good, cause I was just asking to be polite ;)
<jcastro> "he didn't want to be around to fix summit" sounds good to me
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> who would?
<jcastro> summit - it makes people leave their friends behind
<mhall119> is there a summit problem?
<jcastro> other than existing? not really.
<jcastro> do you still have that memory thing going on?
<james_w> I'm planning on more hacking on summit today
<james_w> mhall119, what can I trade you for a review of the multiple-summits branch?
<james_w> multiple-sprints I mean
<mhall119> jcastro: yes, the memory issue hasn't been looked at yet
<mhall119> james_w: time
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> that one's tricky
<mhall119> james_w: if you want to work on awstrial for me for a bit, I can look at it now
<james_w> heh
<mhall119> Daviey says awstrial's code is worse than summit's
<james_w> I'm happy to do that if it's not going to take me 5 hours to get going
<mhall119> it might...
<jcastro> is it just me or is the new animal name way overdue?
<jcastro> surely we know it by now in the cycle
<Pendulum> jcastro: yeah, it feels overdue to me
<akgraner> jcastro, it is - I
<akgraner> even emailed Mark about it
<akgraner> no answer yet though
<jcastro> there's some cunning plan afoot I am sure.
 * jcastro suspects popey is involved
<jcastro> popey knew it was all going aubergine like a year before anyone else
<AlanBell> so did I
<AlanBell> all about being in the right place at the right time :)
<jcastro> heh
 * mhall119 is hoping for platypus
<AlanBell> that is a bit confused for an LTS
<mhall119> polydactyl platypus?
<Pendulum> I like platypus
<mhall119> mayby polyamorous
<jono> kim0, give me two mins and then we will get started
<kim0> sure
 * Pici votes twice for platypus
<AlanBell> podgy panda
 * akgraner would get kick ban for typing all the rude names I am thinking of :-/ (but in my mind they are funny as heck)
<Pici> tsk tsk...
<jcastro> I want peregrine
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've heard a couple rude ones suggested by other people. They make me giggle :)
<akgraner> jcastro, I never thought you would suggested something I would have to go and google...Dang it!
<jcastro> akgraner: it's a falcon
<jcastro> the fastest bird
<akgraner> I know that now :-)
<jcastro> and it hunts .... other birds
<jcastro> it's a brutal predator.
<jcastro> akgraner: it's on an episode of Human Planet that I gave you
<akgraner> Lucid was a thoughtful predator - I suppose it's time for a brutal one :-)
<jcastro> yeah!
<akgraner> well let's write the story and then submit it to  Mark
<akgraner> we can tell him since he was late with announcing it we went ahead and saved him some time :-)
<Pici> Platypuses are egg-laying, venomous, duck-billed, beaver-tailed, and otter-footed, which sounds exactly like the kind of thing that Mark would put in his annoucement message and compare to things about Ubuntu.
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<akgraner> pici that is true enough...I think I will finish this article I am working on the work on one surrounding jcastro's suggestion just for girns and giggles
<Pici> akgraner: sounds good :)
<Pendulum> Pici: is the venom how Ubuntu is going to wipe out the competition? ;-)
<Pendulum> egg-laying = seeds of change in the market? ;-)
<Pici> Pendulum: Sure, thats as good an explanation as any ;)
<mhall119> Pici: plus there's an annoyingly addictive song about platypus in the spirit of the narwals song
<jono> kim0, lets do G+
<Pici> 'Plucky Platypus'
<kim0> okie start a hangout
<AlanBell> pink pony
<jono> kim0, sent
<mhall119> Pici: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gM5TjSOQ48
<Pendulum> AlanBell: that would have to come with another branding colour change
<jono> kim0, you cut out
<kim0> jono: you're muted here too
<jono> kim0, will call back on skype
<kim0> ok
<nigelb> jcastro: wassup?
<pleia2> dholbach: have a moment for a quick PM?
<dholbach> pleia2, sure
<pleia2> popey: you about?
<jcastro> <--- lunchin'
<pleia2> planet is still stuck :\ submitting a ticket
<nigelb> That should be an XKCD.
<nigelb> "The planet is stuck!" "Open a ticket with IS"
<dholbach> jono, kim0, dpm, jcastro: team call time? :)
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> anyone else seeing "google-talkplugin : Depends: lib32v4l-0 but it is not installable"
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 yup :-)
<jono> creating the hangout now
<jono> rocking
<jono> it's up
<jono> jcastro, call?
<popey> pleia2: yes
<pleia2> popey: pm ok?
<popey> ya
<popey> can i get some retweets pls.. http://twitter.com/#!/popey/status/114370987524501505
<popey> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> popey: :)
<jono> dholbach, we lost you
<jono> and you return
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> "The return of dholbach"
<popey> II
<popey> This time, it's personal!
<jcastro> jono: eh? was there a team call just now?
<jcastro> ahhhhh nuts, I was at lunch and totally missed it
<jono> jcastro, I sent out the invite
<jcastro> dang it, I am brain dead.
<jcastro> jono: I can let you know what I'm working on if you want
<jono> jcastro, don't worry about it
<akgraner> popey, retweeted...
 * AlanBell looks forward to Oneiric not booting to a "something has crashed" dialog
<nigelb> AlanBell: change apport setting
<nigelb> I belive there's a config somwhere that turns off crashreporting.
<nigelb> It gets turned off just before final release
<AlanBell> wouldn't it be better to turn off crashing?
<nigelb> Not during development
<nigelb> We'd like people to report crashes and fix them.
<nigelb> Ideally, we shouldn't be turning it off at all.
<AlanBell> indeed
<nigelb> But we don't have a crash reporter like firefox does.
<AlanBell> crash reporting is good
<AlanBell> crashing all the time isn't so good
<nigelb> err, crash database, not crash reporter.
<nigelb> There was some talk of working with the firefox crash database team to see if apport can report io it so we can use the same database or something similar.
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> later dholbach :-)
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'd expect there'd be a UDS session about it.
<AlanBell> either something is actually crashing all the time and should be fixed, or apport is just overly excitable and is reporting on stuff that isn't a crash
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> pong
<mhall119> jcastro: we're ready to get all the work we've done in summit trunk into production today, any objections?
<jcastro> none!
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> but double check with james_w in case they're in the middle of something
<nigelb> jcastro: where you looking for something?
<mhall119> jcastro: james_w is leading the deployment
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah but I forgot what for
<jcastro> mhall119: ah! music to my ears.
<mhall119> jcastro: major new features: private rooms + multi-sprint imports
<jcastro> good luck!
<nigelb> jcastro: Best kind of things ;-)
<nigelb> Man. There's not even a public statement yet. And my twitter stream is full of Mike Shaver leaving Mozilla.
<mhall119> nigelb: you should apply for his job ;)
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: new summit code is live
<jcastro> rock!
<czajkowski> evening folks
<czajkowski> how's everyone
<czajkowski> missing my IRC fix
<jcastro> we were making fun of popey
<jcastro> (j/k I'm just a trouble maker)
<czajkowski> jcastro: :)
<mhall119> evening czajkowski, another OMG! AWESOME! day at work?
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> was good fun
<czajkowski> though writting a project spec and researching another one for next wednesday is keeping me off irc
<czajkowski> but it's a nice friend place
<czajkowski> and we have a dog n the office
<czajkowski> http://codegent.com/blog/2011/9/september_news
<pleia2> fyi, my planet.ubuntu.com is broken ticket: "This request has been assigned to the "vanguard" and should be worked on within the next few days."
<czajkowski> I get mentioned :)
<nigelb> pleia2: "days" WIN  :-)
<pleia2> I hope that doesn't mean "next week" else UWN won't be going out this week
<pleia2> planet posts are pretty vital to it
<czajkowski> pleia2: pm me ticket number will you please
<czajkowski> and let me go poke
<mhall119> good luck
<czajkowski> it's fun
<cjohnston> poke our ticket to make summit work too
<cjohnston> please
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> +1
<czajkowski> getting thrown into 2 massive projects 1 of which they mention
<pleia2> czajkowski: [rt.ubuntu.com #17942] planet.ubuntu.com not updating
<pleia2> IS probably hates me, I don't poke them anymore :)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: what have you been told about patience, I deal with loco stuff
<pleia2> between women and xubuntu stuff I never leave them alooone
<cjohnston> I've been told that if summit doesnt work, bad stuff happens..
<cjohnston> Or, have experienced that
<pleia2> like dragos!
<pleia2> and dragons!
<nigelb> Dragons eat all members of ~summit-hackers at UDS and jcastro if summit doesn't work.
<czajkowski> *burb*
<czajkowski> so tired
<czajkowski> came home inhaled dinner thought I had a locoteam meeting
<mhall119> normal people yawn when tired
<czajkowski> turns out I didn't and can now pass out on the couch
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<ejat> morning
<pleia2> ejat: btw, filed a ticket re: planet, it's still broken :\
<pleia2> they said they'd look at it "within the next few days"
<ejat> yeah ..
<ejat> Hello,
<ejat> Thank you for contacting Canonical IS.
<ejat> This request has been assigned to the "vanguard" and should be
<ejat> worked on within the next few days.
<pleia2> ah, yeah, same email I got then :)
<ejat> today = 1 day
<ejat> maybe tomorrow ? :)
<pleia2> hopefully!
<ejat> so u will reply the mail or wait for tomorrow ?
<ejat> the planet is still on 14th sept feed right ?
<pleia2> I'm still in yesterday
<pleia2> I need to get to bed :)
<pleia2> I'll see how things are when I wake up
<pleia2> night all!
<ejat> ok .. nite pleia2
<dholbach> good night pleia2
<kim0> morning all
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<Pendulum> morning
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how goes?
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> got apt for review of back next week
<czajkowski> earliest is 9:30am :/
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119!
<nigelb> Best thing to do when sick -> Watch House.
<nigelb> On the negative side, now I'm freaking out if I have something worse than fever.
<mhall119> yeah, not such a great idea
<mhall119> just remember, it's not lupus
<nigelb> Hey, there was *one* case of lupus.
<nigelb> The magician dude.
<mhall119> was there?
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> House even says "I finally have a case of Lupus"
<popey> house is awesome!
<popey> Although, finding out your daughter has something that has featured on an episode of house is less awesome! :D
<popey> (but a bit cool)
<mhall119> popey: give that he usually cures his patients, I guess it's a good thing
<nigelb> In a nerdy way, yeah.
<nigelb> popey: Did you watch Sherlock?
<nigelb> the new BBC series
<popey> I love sherlock!
<nigelb> <
<nigelb> <3
<popey> watched it twice
<nigelb> Me too!
<popey> mhall119: true
<nigelb> Sherlock with a cell phone :)
<popey> ITYM Mobile Phone ;)
<nigelb> The similarity between Sherlock and House is pretty awesome with the new series
<nigelb> *similiarities
<nigelb> mhall119: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Don%27t_Want_to_Know
<nigelb> Based on the antibody production, House diagnoses lupus, quipping, "I finally have a case of lupus."
<mhall119> nigelb: I think you watch too much house
<nigelb> heh
<james_w> jcastro, I've set up summit to pull from uds-p on Launchpad, as well as Linaro's new lcq4.11 sprint
<james_w> so Linaro people have their own playground now, and we won't be interfering with UDS on Launchpad
<james_w> so Linaro people could be removed from ~uds-organizers for example
 * nigelb hugs james_w
<mhall119> james_w: \o/
<mhall119> it does mean that linaro meetings will be competing with uds meetings in the autoscheduler though
<james_w> well, that was always the case
<james_w> we have the rooms split by tracks this time, so it shouldn't really be an issue
<mhall119> true
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<james_w> btw, the autoscheduler is currently *not* running
<mhall119> speaking of, I'd like to fix the display of room names with tracks on the schedule
<james_w> so someone needs to enable it at some point
<james_w> mhall119, which issue is that?
<mhall119> james_w: it prints the first track name along with the room name
<mhall119> which ends up as too much text for the column header
<mhall119> so it wraps and looks ugly
<james_w> mhall119, there's a branch awaiting review that removes that
<mhall119> oh, awesome
<mhall119> man, you've been busy
<Daviey> james_w: Does that fix it for the minimal view, for the projectors?
<james_w> I think I found everywhere that it was doing that
<nigelb> Finally given up and removed my /hilight for summit.
<nigelb> james_w has pingd me way too many times this week ;)
<james_w> oh, the mini view still has colours for tracks
<james_w> but they are from like 4 summits ago
<mhall119> james_w: on the dialin MP, wouldn't we want to put the dialin number in the Room record so we can display it?
<james_w> probably wants some of that colour magic
<james_w> mhall119, maybe
<mhall119> mini view?
<james_w> I don't know
<james_w> nextsession.html
<mhall119> what is the mini view?
<Daviey> yeah, there was some white last UDS that nobody bothered to fix.
<Daviey> I thought i fixed it the previous UDS.
<nigelb> ah, the one from the room.
<james_w> I can see that showing the room numbers would be useful, but if it's a conference system that charges by the participant, maybe it doesn't want to be public
<james_w> so I don't know
<james_w> maybe an optional field
<rrnwexec> apologies if this has been asked before/recently: is anyone looking at fixing Planet Ubuntu? no updates in 2 days.
<mhall119> james_w: maybe get joey's input on the dialin, he was the one requesting it wasn't he?
<james_w> Daviey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690817/
<Pici> rrnwexec: I believe  it has been reported
<james_w> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> rrnwexec: there's an RT with IS to get it fixed
<rrnwexec> ok thanks. :)
<Pici> rrnwexec: And they said they'd look at it today.
<rrnwexec> sounds good. i'm just not the same without my daily dose of Planet :P
<mhall119> I know
<mhall119> ;(
<Daviey> james_w: groovy
<nigelb> rrnwexec: You seem to have excellent timing.
<nigelb> Planet seems to be catching up.
<rrnwexec> ah. very cool :)
<jcastro> hey nigel
<jcastro> or anyone actually .... have any idea what's going on with the logos here: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> I set the attributes to be the same as on "Platinum Sponsor" but for some reason it's still too big
<czajkowski> beers at a friday meeting
<czajkowski> is a nice way to finish a week I have to admit
<nigelb> jcastro: hi
<nigelb> looking
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> I found the problem
<jcastro> stupid WP like did this
<nigelb> The image itself is screwed up :-)
<nigelb> wordpress did a resizing, didn't it?
<jcastro> why would it do that
<jcastro> oh well, whatever, at least I can fix it now
<jcastro> I was going insane with div tags and padding
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> This is the image beign displayed http://uds.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ubuntu_user_black_RGB-200dpi-150x150.png
<nigelb> You can see whats wrong right there.
<jcastro> OH AWESOME.
<jcastro> it truncates the image to that even when I upload it new
<nigelb> win
<jcastro> ok fixed
<jcastro> I just link to the full image and then resize via html
<jcastro> I will be killed for this by the gods
<jcastro> but whatever
<nigelb> if it works, its good.
<nigelb> if not, invite whoever complains to fix it for you
<dpm> that's the spirit :)
<dpm> hey jono, good morning and happy birthday! :-)
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> ahhh that is not until tomorrow, but thanks!
<dpm> ah well, wishing it in advance just in case :)
<jcastro> are you old yet?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> thanks dpm!
<jono> jcastro, not yet :-)
<jono> dholbach, howdy!
<jcastro> I see someone unclogged the fridge feed
<popey> so at the podcast recording on tuesday we mentioned jono's recent blog post about the menus
<popey> tony said "of course now is about the time of year that jono will start pimping his amazon wishlist"
<nigelb> jono: If you're not old, just remember, Back to the Future was 26 years ago and The Matrix was 12 years ago.
<popey> then bingo!
<popey> next day, you did! :D
<popey> tony knows you so well
<jono> popey, lol
<jono> tony is a legend
<dholbach> popey, haha
<AlanBell> how many employees does Canonical have?
<popey> "over 300" iirc
<nigelb> I thought the 400 was breached.
<dholbach> it was breached, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical says so too
<nigelb> dpm: I have a fun question for you.
<popey> blimey]
<AlanBell> ok, only wondering how big https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical/+members would have to get to exceed it
<dholbach> haha
<popey> :D
<nigelb> dpm: How hard it is to go about translate something into a locale like "Pirate English" :-)
<nigelb> AlanBell++
<popey> well, there's a potential 6.5Bn people who could join it
<nigelb> AlanBell: anyone left the team lately?
<popey> nobody has ever left the team
<popey> IIRC
<AlanBell> I don't think so yet
<nigelb> is scott in there?
<nigelb> add him!
<AlanBell> certainly nobody has left, I dunno if any need to be kicked out
<nigelb> kees
<akgraner> I thought is was more than 400 but less than 500 but I don't remember where I got that number.....
<popey> people have to add themselves
<popey> we're not randomly adding people
<popey> kees left canonical?
<nigelb> popey: tut tut. You don't read the planet do you :)
<popey> its in my feed reader
<AlanBell> nigelb: neither do ISD
<popey> oh blimey
<nigelb> AlanBell: didn't get you
<nigelb> oh wwait. yes.
<nigelb> lol.
<popey> AlanBell: http://meow.popey.com/
<dpm> nigelb, the hard bit is just to get a new locale created at glibc upstream
<AlanBell> http://cluck.popey.com/ nothing there
<nigelb> dpm: Ah,!
<nigelb> That is sad.
<mhall119> AlanBell: ISD doesn't have anything to do with planet
<dpm> nigelb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/AddingNewLanguage#POSIX
<nigelb> dpm: woohoo thanks!
<akgraner> popey, kees is at google now
<popey> so i see
<AlanBell> mhall119: IS then is it?
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah.
<mhall119> IS handles most ops stuff
<nigelb> technically IS and ISD falls under the same VP right?
 * dpm doesn't even know what a VP is
<AlanBell> meh, it was just a snarky comment
<nigelb> dpm: Vice President
<dpm> I don't think we've got any of those in Canonical
 * czajkowski tickles the room 
<nigelb> I know there's one VP at least.
<czajkowski> have they replaced MDZ
<czajkowski> or mat assay
<czajkowski> those were on the board no ?
<akgraner> dmp yep you do...you have two of them - http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/overview/management-team
<akgraner> the COO position is now a VP position
<AlanBell> and who is the president of vice?
<akgraner> Jane :-) as CEO....
<akgraner> I only know b/c I interviewed RIck Spencer for the upcoming Ubuntu User Magazine Issue 11 about all these changes..
<akgraner> it's a cool article (if I do say so myself) and will hit shelves about 2 weeks after ubuntu 11.10 release
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/wSTkw.png
<jcastro> whoa!
<akgraner> So Canonical has 5 VP's wow....I should have counted them all...
<popey> thats cool jcastro
<kim0> jcastro: heh whoa indeed!
<kim0> weird .. I don't get that on my google
<jcastro> I just saw it on reddit, didn't try it
<jcastro> ok all new unity/compiz stack
<jcastro> let's hope this fixes me up
<dholbach> alright I call it a day - have a great WE!
<nigelb> Night dholbach! Happy Weekend!
<dholbach> to you too
<dholbach> bye!
<jono> popey, around?
<czajkowski> weee home time
<czajkowski> :D
<jcastro> jono: according to his twitter his boss said "pub" and the poor guy had to go.
<nigelb> jcastro: HAHAHA
<jono> jcastro, hah
<jcastro> #firstworldproblems
<akgraner> Consider Joining please - You’re Invited to Join the Ubuntu Leadership Team - http://akgraner.com/?p=1028
<popey> jono: ya
<popey> jcastro is correct.
 * popey is back in the office shutting down his laptop :D
<popey> but if you're quick jono
<jono> popey, you have time for a call?
<popey> yes
<popey> Anyone on Oneiric here?
<popey> Open GNOME Terminal
<popey> Make it full screen
<popey> under the 'view' menu there should be an item "Show menu bar"
<popey> untick it.
<popey> press ALT, does the menu bar show?
 * AlanBell boots up
<AlanBell> popey: whilst I am booting, click the desktop and then press ctrl+t
<AlanBell> popey: nope, alt does not show the menu bar
<AlanBell> doesn't matter whether that option is checked or unchecked
<akgraner> popey, my menu just stays
<AlanBell> maximised or full screen?
<AlanBell> F11 to full screen
<akgraner> full screen
<akgraner> it just stays no matter what is or isn't checked
<AlanBell> mine just stays if it is maximised, and just isn't there if fullscreen
<akgraner> ok if I go fullscreen it isn't there
<akgraner> but alt doesn't bring it back
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> F11 to un fullscreen it
<akgraner> I just learned there is a difference between maximize and full screen  DOH!
<AlanBell> :0
<AlanBell> :) even
<AlanBell> you kind of forget it in Unity as maximise is kind of good
<popey> maximised
<popey> sorry, not full screen
<akgraner> AlanBell, my machine performs the same as your - stays when maximized and disappears with full screen
<AlanBell> popey: I would fully expect that show menu bar option to not understand global menus
<popey> I dont care :D
<akgraner> but alt still doesn't do anything with either screen...
<popey> I just want the menu to not appear when I tell the menu to not appear :D
<AlanBell> how does one turn off global menus these days?
<popey> Boot to Fedora?
<AlanBell> Ensemble is now JuJu??
<nigelb> Ah, you've woken up :P
<nigelb> It is. I'm not sure I like it.
<AlanBell> makes me think of futurama and death by snoosnoo
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> I guess it conjours up images of enterprise cloudy stuff to someone
<AlanBell> juju and charms
<Daviey> happy days.
<nigelb> jono: Happy Birthday!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-17
<AlanBell> spd-say  "ubuntu oh nairic ossselot" < does that sound right?
<czajkowski> whooo
<AlanBell> spd-say "ubuntu oh-nigh-ric osselot" is looking like the favorite so far
<czajkowski> do we know what PEE PEE is ?
<popey> czajkowski: context?
 * popey wonders if oneiric will install cleanly on his mbp
 * popey grabs the beta1 iso
<czajkowski> popey: after oneiric
<czajkowski> P
<popey> or "12.04 codename" in english.
<popey> I dont think it's been announced
<czajkowski> I never really go by the code name tnh, probably should
<czajkowski> might sound more professional
<popey> depends who I'm talking to
<popey> if I'm talking to other ubuntu folk I'll say the codename, if I'm talking to someone who doesn't know Ubuntu from a hole in the ground I'll use version numbers
<czajkowski> nods
<AlanBell> spd-say "oh-neric, oh-nigh-ric"
<popey> spd-say "eleven point ten"
<AlanBell> yeah yeah
<AlanBell> spd-say "aubergine" it gets that right :)
<AlanBell> spd-say "on-eer-ric"
<AlanBell> spd-say "on-eer-ric"
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-18
 * popey grrrs at oneiric
<czajkowski> popey: morning to you too
<popey> the alt-tab dialog appears behind all other windows
<popey> and the dash wont pop up
<czajkowski> popey: there is a massive dealy on alt tabbing
<czajkowski> driving me insane this morning
<popey> and tomboy wont sync
<czajkowski> saw a mail on that I think this week
<czajkowski> but mine is working ok
<popey> just filed a bug about it
<czajkowski> popey: sophie cake looked yummy
<popey> it was
<czajkowski> so are the kids bdays a weekend apart plus years
<popey> yes
<popey> bug 853102
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 853102 in cheese "Cheese offers 'Next effect' when there are no more effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853102
<Pendulum> hiya
<popey> hullo Pendulum
<popey> hows tricks?
<Pendulum> popey: not too bad, ta. And yourself?
<popey> Aside from just emptying the kitchen bin all over the floor, fine :D
<Pendulum> oops?
<popey> ya
<nigelb> WIN
<Pendulum> if you had a dog, it certainly would be ;-)
<popey> heh
<nigelb> http://howfuckedismydistro.com/gentoo
<popey> we have two cats that love chicken
<popey> O_O
<nigelb> I love the Ubuntu one in that
<Pendulum> oh, my kiten jumped into a mostly empty bin to get at the toilet paper roll (that she'd already shredded once) that was in it
<nigelb> But gentoo is awesome
<Pendulum> luckily, the only thing in it was the shredded paper
<Pendulum> but, she'd go for chicken or tuna or I suspect lamb if it spilled out of a bin
<Pendulum> she did nearly try to climb into a bin that had chicken bones in it
<popey> hah
<popey> mine loves chicken, ham and cheese
<Pendulum> tbh, she's little enough that she's willing to try everything
<Pendulum> she keeps trying to eat chocolate cupcakes
<Pendulum> and she loves glasses because she can stick her head in them
<nigelb> woah
<Pendulum> (the aformentioned loo roll got stredded because she was trying to hold onto it so she could stick her head down the centre of the tube)
<popey> heh
<nigelb> she's small enought to stick her head into a glass?
<popey> cats are ace
<popey> glasses come in many sizes
<Pendulum> nigelb: she's about 1.5 kilos
<Pendulum> she's still tiny
<Pendulum> she's only 3 months old
<nigelb> A cat has never owned me, s I have no idea :D
<popey> heh
<Pendulum> when we got her she was under a kilo
<Pendulum> yesterday we took her outside to play in the grass, though \o/
<Pendulum> she stalked bugs
<popey> speaking of bugs!
<Pendulum> possibly ate a bee
<popey> sophie got a hexbug for birthday, great on kitchen floor
<popey> cats chase it
<popey> hexbug nano
<nigelb> popey: You geek!
<popey> yes
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> If I could afford it, I'd get Scotia a http://gosphero.com/
<Pendulum> and maybe learn to write my own app for it if I felt ambitious ;-)
<nigelb> You should get an Arduino ;)
<Pendulum> I'm not sure if an arduino would be safe around kitten
<nigelb> WOW
<nigelb> gosphero is awesome
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<akgraner> jcastro, you around?
<jcastro> yep, hi
<dholbach> hey jono_
<jono_> hey dholbach
<jono_> all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono_> cool
<dholbach> dialing in
<jono_> dpm, all set?
<jono_> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8724c27ed4472ebf991c0029cb9de1de1360e41b?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jono_, yep!
<jcastro> mhall119, so I went to step out for lunch
<jcastro> dude, it's cold here
<jcastro> I have to wear .... pants instead of shorts.
<jcastro> I am unsure what to do now
<mhall119> jcastro: shut up
 * mhall119 turns the A/C on higher
<snap-l> jcastro: It'll come back to you in time
<snap-l> ;)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<mhall119> jono_: are we still on in 5?
<jono_> mhall119, no, I canceled it, I have to go to the airport in 5 mins
<jono_> mhall119, I will call you while on BArt and we can talk
<jono_> will call your cell phone
<philballew> hello everybody
<balloons> hello philballew
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> how is the presentation coming along?
<balloons> jono, howdy
<balloons> finishing it up now
<jono> thanks
<balloons> I'll share the link
<balloons> should show up in your email
<jono> thanks balloons
<balloons> jono, ohh I'm assuming we don't want to present both options, correct?
<balloons> just the option we discussed as liking better
<jono> balloons, indeed
<bkerensa> mhall119: I am getting a Kindle Fire HD
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: yay?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Ikr :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-11
<cjohnston> http://ifunny.mobi/iJ5HyeoBO#J5HyeoBO
<jono> balloons, can you let me edit the presentation?
<balloons> bien sir mon ami
<balloons> je suis desole
<balloons> wait.. it says you can
<balloons> lol
<jono> odd
 * balloons wasn't an idiot
<jono> oh cool
 * jono was
<jono> :-)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> k -- I'll be about if you have any questions
<jono> thanks, man!
<cprofitt> night all
<cjohnston> night cp
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
<czajkowski> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/case-studies/capgemini-bpo-deploys-hybrid-thin-client-solution-ubuntu-adva  folks might find this an intersting read
<dholbach> for a demo I wanted to set my shell environment to english - I thought "export LC_ALL=C" would suffice - it seems it doesn't - does somebody know how I can do it?
<dholbach> it seems like in my session settings I have English at the top of the list as well but it doesn't seem to work either
<dholbach> hum
<popey> dholbach, export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8  ?
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ LC_ALL=C bzr branch bla
<dholbach> bzr: ERROR: Kein Zweig: »/home/daniel/bla/«.
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<dholbach> ah sorry
<dholbach> still same output without the LC_ALL=C
<tsimpson> try LANG=C
<dholbach> still no dice
<dholbach> also tried to set LANGUAGE
<dholbach> I'll make do somehow
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps setting LC_MESSAGES directly might help, but in general, bzr should be in English with LC_ALL=C , I'm also a bit puzzled
<mhall119> dholbach: where is the hangout being broadcast?
<mhall119> no link from your blog :(
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is there anything to worry about with upgrading the server that etherpad is on to precise
<AlanBell> should all be fine, I have run it on precise
<cjohnston> any update on etherpad-lite?
<jcastro> we have a charm for that!
<cjohnston> blah
<AlanBell> I will check what the current status of it is
<AlanBell> jcastro: what is the story with charms when you want to tweak an installation? like add a theme or plugin or hack some files
<AlanBell> do you have to change the charm so that the changes get copied when you add a unit or something?
<jcastro> ideally the charm handles user data
<jcastro> so like, it sticks all that in VCS for you and repulls on new deployments
<jcastro> but I would just modify a charm locally and keep that.
<AlanBell> ok
<jcastro> I think the ideal state is either the VCS thing or your "theme" or whatever is a subordinate charm of the main one
<jcastro> so deploy wordpress, then $mystuff-wordpress on top of the generic one
<dholbach> mhall119, I posted it on @ubuntudev accounts
<mhall119> dholbach: do you have a few minutes before you end your day to talk to me about the ARB restaffing?
<dholbach> yes
<mhall119> hangouts hate me today
<mhall119> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b075b62411e0fc4b78afe47a7cae9783328e8abf?authuser=0&hl=en
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone!
<jcastro> pleia2, hey uh ....
<jcastro> is the meter on your blog right?
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, and I managed to reach my goal already (!)
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> that is _awesome_
<pleia2> people are amazing :)
<jcastro> like, I had no doubt you'd eventually reach the goal
<jcastro> just not like in 3 hours, hahaha
<jcastro> Dang, maybe I should ask for a new BBQ on the internet
<snap-l> jcastro: pleia2's intentions are altruistic. The internet is not some "The Secret" proxy. ;)
<snap-l> That said, if you are successful, please also ask the Internet for whatever is on my Amazon Wishlist.
<snap-l> especially the 60" gong.
<jcastro> yeah me too!
<snap-l> http://www.gongs-unlimited.com/pasygo60.html
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: can you reddit http://mhall119.com/2012/09/looking-for-a-few-good-devs/ please
<jcastro> yep, one sec
<mhall119> thanks
 * mhall119 is kind of ashamed to admit how much time he spent on that image
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/zq29s/looking_for_a_few_good_devs/
<mhall119> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> so other than non-voting
<jcastro> a helper can totally help with the backlog right?
<jcastro> so basically, rule out all the simple fixes, and so on
<jcastro> so by the time it hits an ARB person ... it could just be all ready to go?
<mhall119> jcastro: yes indeed
<jcastro> excellent
<mhall119> that's what we tried to do for all the showdown apps
<jcastro> and is this something that will happen or can say, someone do it right now today?
<bkerensa> jcastro: is Jono in Portland for the sprint?
<jcastro> yeah
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I thought it might just be Engineering Managers
<mhall119> technically he is
<nigelb> Social Engineering Manager ;)
<nigelb> s/Social/Community/g
<mhall119> jcastro: arb helpers are already active
<jcastro> bkerensa, jono's an engineering manager
<jcastro> mhall119, ok so this whole time we could have been asking people to help? I didn't know that lol
<mhall119> jcastro: we *have* been asking people to help
<mhall119> dpm, dholbach and I
<jcastro> ok good, now everyone knows
<mhall119> jcastro: it was announced back in July
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/07/the-ubuntu-app-showdown-review-is-in-full-swing/
<mhall119> and again in http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/07/the-ubuntu-app-showdown-followup-reviews/
<jcastro> yeah but I've never heard of an effort to grow the reviewers
<jcastro> (until the thing you just posted)
<jcastro> marcoceppi, did you know you could review apps as a non-ubuntu developer?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I had no idea
 * marcoceppi reads mhall119's link
<jcastro> maybe we've been isolated in charmland
<jcastro> land of ice cream cones and unicorns
<mhall119> yeah, you too spend too much time with your heads in the clouds
<mhall119> two
<mhall119> dholbach has been recruiting people to help since June
<jcastro> well, either way
<jcastro> knowing people can help the backlog is huge
<mhall119> yeah, please spread the word
<mhall119> also, anybody you know who could serve on the ARB itself
<jcastro> yeah, my problem is to be on the ARB you need to be an ubuntu developer
<jcastro> and every ubuntu developer I know is already busy
<jcastro> however, ARB _helpers_ I can help find no problem
<czajkowski> they did get some ARB folks after the competition but there was too many to review going by the last meetin gwith the ARB last week
<czajkowski> and many could only offer 5 hrs a week which is great but that didnt help the back log
<jcastro> mhall119, having a hard time G+ing your blog post, the instance isn't pegged from reddit is it?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Your post suggests people join #ubuntu-arb but don't they need to be on the ARB or a Developer with upload rights to do reviews?
<mhall119> bkerensa: no, they can review the package and help with fixes, they just can't vote
<bkerensa> ahh
<mhall119> jcastro: yes, my little m1.tiny is being throttled by Amazon at the moment
<bkerensa> heh
<mhall119> czajkowski is right, we got about 10 people helping the ARB, that let us get all 140+ apps reviewed once
<mhall119> since then it's tappered off
<czajkowski> mhall119: I wasn't making it up ya know :p
<mhall119> *I* know that
<mhall119> I was providing some extra detail
<mhall119> jcastro: how's got the best cloud hosting prices these days?
<mhall119> I need something about the size of an m1.tiny, but without the stupid throttling
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0d2fr4sbf <-- best cloud hosting platform ever maybe?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> They gave me a comp account so I can spawn up servers on every cloud provider :D
<marcoceppi> mhall119: maybe linode?
<bkerensa> how bizarre someone put a url to a bug in the source for one.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> mhall119, http://www.cloudorado.com/
<jcastro> in the past I've used linode for small things like a blog, etc.
<jcastro> they are really awesome folks, take care of their customers, etc.
<snap-l> I <3 Linode
<snap-l> Have had no problems with them
<snap-l> Good for having a virtual box out there on the net.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-12
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: hey, can't we do it on Monday the 24th? I'm free (only visa interview) that day
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> that sounds doable
<jcastro> let me see what the other say
<jcastro> I am dedicated to getting neil on since he owes us. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, and we should do a test session with robert before going live
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: when is next Ubuntu Live session?
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> gnight folks!
<jokerdino> good night bkerensa
<czajkowski> hah http://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/245668220122578944
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> bah jcastro is not here, I wanted to share https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/222837225921060864 with him
<czajkowski> hahah
<dholbach> that guy is brilliant
<czajkowski> comes out with some amusing lines alright
<czajkowski> 2 sprints on here in the office today
<czajkowski> it's nice to put more faces to the names
<czajkowski> but it's very busy!
<dpm> I like https://twitter.com/devops_jesus best :)
<dpm> https://twitter.com/devops_jesus/status/222373809997615105
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> I <3 DEVOPS_BORAT
<czajkowski> ah glad I'm  not the only one whi didnt have a smooth upgrade from 12.04 ->12.10 so not going bonkers
<nigelb> I just upgraded our servers to 12.04.
<czajkowski> SAs in Skynet won't upgrade to 12.04 as none of them have had a happy 12.04 desktop experience unfortunately.
<jussi> since when did canonical move their london office?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: is the 24th ok?
<nigelb> jussi: a while back.
<jussi> nigelb: do we know why?
<nigelb> No.
<nigelb> czajkowski works out of the london office. she should have a clue.
<nigelb> I have a feeling canonical outgrew that office.
<czajkowski> jussi: back in june
<czajkowski> outgrew
<jussi> ahh
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> jcastro, I thought you'd find https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/222837225921060864 funny :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: ping
<cjohnston> 28
<czajkowski> 32
<mhall119> 92
<mhall119> are we listing our highest irssi window number?
<cjohnston> sure, why not
<cjohnston> I cleared mine out a couple days ago
<dholbach> balloons, nice video/pics :)
<mhall119> I clear mine out ever month or so, but they keep coming back
<cjohnston> mhall119: I try to help as much as I can
<czajkowski> 47 in that case
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have like 4 windows where I get pinged by you
<mhall119> not counting this one
<AlanBell> mhall119: hi
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<mhall119> AlanBell: hey, I was wondering how the etherpad-lite stuff was coming
<mhall119> on account of etherpad-heavy being down atm
<cjohnston> I think its down due to the upgrade mhall119
<AlanBell> the thing it is on is moving to 12.04
<mhall119> cjohnston: the upgrade is done, java on precise doesn't like etherpad
<AlanBell> oh :(
<mhall119> I'm talking to lamont about it
<AlanBell> I had it running on precise
<cjohnston> oh..
<cjohnston> I guess I'm not in those covnos.. he hasnt said anything to me
<cjohnston> AlanBell: can you look at etherpad and see if its working for you please
<cjohnston> I'm able to login
<AlanBell> working fine for me
<AlanBell> pad.ubuntu.com is up and running
<AlanBell> I am going to try and get my etherpad lite code running again too, they restructured the source tree upstream and I need to shuffle stuff about
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, lamont got it working in a lucid chroot
<AlanBell> eww
<balloons> dholbach, ty
<jcastro> we hanging today?
<jcastro> balloons, I am having G+ issues
<jcastro> I will join asap
<balloons> kk
<cjohnston> AlanBell: could you join #canonical-sysadmin
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<czajkowski> *headdesk*
<czajkowski> someone pass me the JD
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I'd send you some if I could
<czajkowski> taggy is sending me taffey
<czajkowski> may not have a place to send it to me though
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<czajkowski> pleia2: safe to say we all want UWN sent to the list :)
<czajkowski> please do keep sending :!
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<pleia2> that does seem to be the consensus :)
<pleia2> *hugs*
<pleia2> I stopped sending to the translations list a few months back, since it turns out it was actually locos who were doing the (admittedly rare) translations
<pleia2> mostly they just select some articles they like to forward along
<czajkowski> nods
<snap-l> Give a man a windmill, and he'll tilt at it as though it were a dragon (was re: UWN)
<bkerensa> jcastro: my bulb review will be out tonight... I just need to wait for someone to proof read it :)
<jcastro> excellent!
<bkerensa> jcastro: I think you will be surprised by my conclusions :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<bkerensa> Gangnam Style
<bkerensa> dholbach: will#ubuntu-packaging be the UbuLive channel?
<bkerensa> popey I registered #ubuntuonair which went empty after the last show
<bkerensa> added you/jcastro/Josee
<popey> yeah, i recall a conversation with jcastro about whether we needed more channels
<popey> or just re-use existing ones
 * popey shrugs
<bkerensa> popey: the only benefit I see is if we hop onto a channel that has a topic we interrupt the flow of discussion
<popey> yeah, but the downside is an empty channel
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> which is what happened with #ubuntuonair
<popey> people turned up and asked questions and nobody replied
 * bkerensa is now idling it
<bkerensa> :D
<inetpro> bkerensa: nice idea
<inetpro> and dholbach, that looks like a very nice session
<czajkowski> this day is not off to a good start
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> czajkowski: hope it gets better
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> and bugger I thought it was Friday and all
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I wish it was
<bkerensa> czajkowski: here I am 2am watching dholbach do a packaging tut
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> thanks inetpro and bkerensa
<dholbach> popey, sorry, I had no idea about the channel
<dholbach> I'll use it next time
<popey> dholbach, meh :)
<popey> we already have too many channels
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> should I use it? or shouldn't I?
<dholbach> #ubuntuonair
<bkerensa> tis registered
<bkerensa> two people idling
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> next time, promise
<inetpro> popey: I agree, but I think it does make sense to have a dedicated channel for the purpose
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> some people were trying to get help in -packaging
<bkerensa> had it been a bigger turnout maybe people would have got confused
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> or there are more peple there with experience
<czajkowski> we have too many places to send people
<czajkowski> it was confusing for UGJ
<dholbach> I'll use #ubuntuonair the next time
<dholbach> that way we can also leave the chat widget in there all the time always pointing to the same place
<czajkowski> dholbach: care to help a user out https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/208457
<dholbach> he just asks if anybody has any idea about this error message:
<dholbach> build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: can't reset device, 0000:00:10.3-3.2/input0, status -71
<czajkowski> ahh ohk
<dholbach> it could be his usb device being broken, but it could also be a kernel problem
<dholbach> maybe he can test the device on another machine or under windows and see if it works there
<dholbach> I can reply
<czajkowski> dholbach: thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach, bkerensa: we already had #ubuntu-on-air for those cases
<JoseeAntonioR> it's on my announcement
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: you've got ubuntuonair google's account credentials in case you want to use it, all videos will be kept in youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, ah, I should've logged into google+ with that account as well
<dholbach> sorry
 * dholbach totally messed up :)
<dholbach> alright, got to take the dog for a walk
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<jcastro> bkerensa, thanks for the review!
<jcastro> I will make sure to use your amazon refer code of course.
<jcastro> also, maybe a price/performance ratio would help?
<jcastro> like, is the sylvania worth the extra 14 bucks per bulb ...
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, hey, what time UTC on the 24th?
<jcastro1> test
<czajkowski> one jcastro1 is more than enough :p
<jcastro> I'll get rid of him soon
<jcastro> he's a punk anyway
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> dpm: you might try now as there are more LP devs around to give you a hand wit the script in case you didnt have any luck this morning, it's mostly state side we have devs free atm
<dpm> czajkowski, cool thanks :) Here I go with my third try...
<czajkowski> dpm: progress :)
<dpm> yeah, I'm fine with sending an e-mail to lp-dev, but if I can sort it out on IRC the better, as I unsubscribed from l-d a long long time ago
<czajkowski> ah I see
<czajkowski> it is low traffic
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow
<bkerensa> jcastro: LOL :) In reality the LightKiwi is the best it uses 6-watts
<bkerensa> jcastro: also Josh P who works at Canonical left some feedback on his LED experience
<pleia2> jono: thanks for sending the Canonical guys our way last night, we had fun :)
<jono> pleia2, np :-)
<jono> wish I could be there, I am in Portland right now
<jono> pleia2, who showed up?
<pleia2> kyle... and 3 other guys
<jono> pleia2, cool
<jono> I am pleased they showed up
<bkerensa> jono: you enjoying the beautiful sun?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, hah, yeah right
<jono> I am in a room with no windows
<bkerensa> jono: huh are you guys at OSU's office downtown?
<bkerensa> lol
<jono> bkerensa, at the Hilton
<bkerensa> I know they do the knitting circle there
<jono> underground
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> thats not fun
<jono> from 8pm until 6.30pm every day
<bkerensa> jono: do all the managers have to be there even the locals?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, yes
<jono> we are all here
<bkerensa> heh :)
<jcastro_> pleia2, creepy, I was just about to mail that guy wrt. the openid plugin
<balloons> anyone around running quantal and have wine installed and 5 mins to confirm something for me?
<pleia2> jcastro :)
<bkerensa> jono: if you get a chance check out Lucky Lab before you leave town... slangasek knows the spot
<jono> bkerensa, cool :-)
<jono> probably not going to get a chance, I fly out tomorrow
<bkerensa> its where all the hackers go to beer
<bkerensa> oh
<jono> ahhh cool
<bkerensa> like PuppetLabs has hack nights there and the Debian Beering is there :)
<jcastro_> jono, hmm, for some reason I still can't propose things onto your calendar
<jono> jcastro you should be able to
<bkerensa> tungle.me FTW
<jcastro_> jono, also, it's your birthday on monday isn't it?
<jono> jcastro yep
<jono> 33 years young :-)
<jcastro_> woo, that means it's my canonical birthday
<jono> :-)
<jcastro_> I started, _5 years ago_ on your birthday
<jono> :-)
<jcastro_> and I was ... 33.
<jcastro_> look at that
<balloons> jcastro_, lol
<jcastro_> that's just creepy
<balloons> that's pretty interesting annivesary
<pleia2> jcastro should jump out of a cake
<jcastro_> I want to go to chuck e. cheeses
<pleia2> haha
<cjohnston> jcastro_: take my kids
<jcastro_> technoviking, heya
<jcastro_> speaking of the forums
<jcastro_> how does tapatalk support work?
<jcastro_> is that something we turn on someplace?
<balloons> ohh tapatalk!
<balloons> you just need the plugin jcastro_
<jcastro_> oh ok
<jcastro_> so we can just add that then
<balloons> http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tapatalk.php?plugin=vbulletin
<balloons> they even have plugins for vb3 ;-)
<bkerensa> jcastro: VB5 is now out :) btw VB4 has a native mobile suite
<czajkowski> bkerensa: any idea why I'd get
<czajkowski> juju: error: argument --log-file/-l: invalid FileType('a') value: <open file '<stderr>', mode 'w' at 0x7f1905069270>
<czajkowski> when I went juju bootstrap
<bkerensa> what charm?
<czajkowski> I've not gto as far as charms
<czajkowski> I'm only on set up
<czajkowski> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html
<czajkowski> I'm only at configuration
<bkerensa> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1050169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050169 in juju "bootstrap insists on a logfile (dup-of: 1048864)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048864 in juju "Latest python in quantal breaks juju" [Critical,Triaged]
<bkerensa> I think the last comment in that bug will help
<bkerensa> for some reason when it is handling logs it is erroring
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> I've a long night ahead of me at this rate
<czajkowski> apt get install juju also doesnt seem to work on 12.10
<jcastro_> it's broken
<jcastro_> python stuff
<bkerensa> wait
 * jcastro_ makes explosion sounds
<bkerensa> quantal?
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1050114
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050114 in juju "juju in quantal package has unmet dependancies" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> czajkowski: are you on quantal?
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> bleeding edge
<bkerensa> bingo
<czajkowski> bleeding nutter
<bkerensa> so your stuck until the depends in juju are sorted
<jcastro_> yep
<czajkowski> whch doesnt help me testing maas
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> right off to poke people
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> I'll eventually get EOD today at some point
<czajkowski> Thursday are a very long day for me
<jcastro_> "python fix is underway upstream, should land today I think"
<jcastro_> from clint czajkowski ^^^
<jcastro_> so ... soon!
<czajkowski> jcastro_: ah cheers thanks
<czajkowski> shal pass that onto Diogo
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/70I16.jpg <-- when juju get one of these?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> bkerensa, I have way uglier: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Charms/view/Charms-Precise/view/ec2/
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/sMJ5P.jpg <-- Kegbot
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: `juju status`
<marcoceppi> :)
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> http://kegbot.org/
<bkerensa> :D
<marcoceppi> Okay, time to go home and see how well Subway works for checking messages later
<bkerensa> lol
<balloons> AlanBell, do you use visual alerts? do they work for you in precise? I can't seemingly get them to do anything in quantal or precise
<AlanBell> it is a pretty weak effect
<AlanBell> it kind of varies the dark greyness of the title bar of the active window slightly
<AlanBell> I wanted to plug it into a full screen compiz screen wobble or something
<balloons> how about the beep when caps or num lock is used?
<balloons> I'm not seeing the effects of etheir
<AlanBell> actually I am not seeing any effect now
<AlanBell> flash the entire screen never worked
<AlanBell> well not since before unity
<AlanBell> flash the window title used to work but is almost useless
<balloons> ahh.. are there open bugs on everything mentioned?
<AlanBell> bug 1016683
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016683 in gnome-control-center "universal access visual alert not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016683
<balloons> I don't want to duplicate.. but as far as I can tell, none of what we're talking about is working
<AlanBell> bug 272749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 272749 in vte "Set window manager "URGENT" hint on bell." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272749
<AlanBell> that might be a decentish solution
<balloons> I'm going to open a new bug for the beep on num lock and caps lock
<balloons> all I see is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/116296
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 116296 in gnome-control-center "No beep on keystroke when using accessibilty features" [Low,Triaged]
<AlanBell> yes, I wasn't aware of that one, never tried it
<balloons> just doing the pass through of accessibility features as usual
<balloons> :-)
<AlanBell> I have some more bugs to file I think, I went through the installer the other day
<balloons> it's stablish now.. as far as feature changes
<balloons> I've been going through and updating the tests to reflect the changes
<AlanBell> the dash doesn't work at the moment is kind of a big one
<czajkowski> AlanBell: xnox in -uk works on the installer
<AlanBell> oh, cool
<balloons> yes, we made him mr. fixit today
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> we had it at the UGJ at the weekend so pointed out stuff annoying us
<balloons> wonderful.. he's been great thus far
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1050624
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050624 in gnome-control-center "Universal Access 'beep on caps lock or num lock' doesn't beep" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> at least it's out there now AlanBell
<AlanBell> cool, thanks balloons
<balloons> bug #7 today for me.. wow.. I think that might be a record
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 7 in launchpad "Need help for novice translators" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7
 * balloons notes he hasn't been trying to find bugs!
<czajkowski> balloons: I filed a lot at the weekend
<czajkowski> upgrade from 12.04->12.10 was not smooth or nice
<balloons> really czajkowski ?
<balloons> I tried several times to break it.. couldn't do it suprisingly
<balloons> I even did a lucid->quantal install ;-)
<czajkowski> balloons: yeah I lost my window management as did others
<balloons> double upgrade
<czajkowski> had to go to tty1 and do an output to some log so I could follow the upgrade
<czajkowski> then when it did upgrade and restart it just kept crashing with compiz, telepathy and gwibber
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> when you upgraded, where you running unity?
<czajkowski> balloons: yup was running 12.04
<czajkowski> I wasnt the only one who lost their window management either
<czajkowski> one of the other guys did also
<balloons> hmm.. perhaps something new has emerged
<balloons> metacity got dropped
<czajkowski> he did his on the monday I did mine onthe saturday
<balloons> when it was removed, you likely lost window management
<balloons> did a unity --reset after upgrade fix things?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> couldnt also get a hold of anything to do anything for abotue rhalf hr of updates
<czajkowski> then I eventualy got to alt f4 some other windows when I came out of tty1 and back to desktop
<czajkowski> so I could in fact go through the rest of the install
<jcastro_> akgraner, this girl on The Voice did "Hallelujah". Made me think of that UDS where we were all crying and stuff
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: does sometime between 18:30 and 19 works for you?
 * JoseeAntonioR has got a visa interview that day
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: blueprints, tracks and such things are not loaded yet, right?
<cjohnston> tracks arent
<cjohnston> after tracks and rooms get entered, other things will happen on summit, until then, summit is stuck
<JoseeAntonioR> anything I can help with?
<cjohnston> magically create data
<JoseeAntonioR> if magically is "get data from somewhere and re-write it", then I may be able to help, otherwise not :)
<cjohnston> the data exists, somewhere, alteast the room part, i assume.. i just dont have it
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-14
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll get track and room data from Marianna once she has it
<mhall119> actually I can do tracks now, I know that
<mhall119> same tracks as last time, plus "App Development"
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> http://front.moveon.org/this-is-how-you-beat-the-tea-party/  is rather cool
<daker> hi
<czajkowski> dpm: yay making progress on that code :)
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to implement all they're asking me. I'm doing it on spare time and every time I do something they requested, they come up with something new. It is a bit frustrating, TBH
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> not easy I know
<czajkowski> which reminds me
<dpm> and it also is highly dependent on who you ask
<czajkowski> I need to organise some lp workshops at UDS
<czajkowski> dpm: well they do have a daily reviewer schedule as they are also working on other bits
<dpm> I know, I know, I was working quite closely with the LP translations team for 2 years, and I know they do an awesome job. I was just venting my frustrations, sorry...
<czajkowski> no I understand
<czajkowski> it is hard
<czajkowski> but they do also hold sacred the LoC
<czajkowski> learnt that early on
<dpm> yep, but I would have also appreciated someone from the few people I already talked to to have mentioned it to me before having spent several hours on it :/
<czajkowski> :/
<dpm> anyway, let's talk UDS ;-)
<czajkowski> I guess they also just know it and didnt think
<dpm> anyway, no worries, it's all good, just good to vent every now and then ;)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I totoally understand
<czajkowski> I have my channels for that too :)
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> hah win! lifeless to the rescue!
<dpm> \o/
<czajkowski> see we're really not that bad :)
<czajkowski> we;re just awkward
<dpm> awesome
<akgraner> jcastro  - awww  :-)
 * dpm <- late lunch
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/246614724123447296
<jcastro> can I get some RT folks?
<jcastro_> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/TbiXkWaLVtq
<jcastro_> reshares on this please!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'll RT it as soon as I get home, T is blocked here at school D:
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/zvldk/remember_papercuts_someone_wants_to_revitalize_it/
<jcastro> need upboats too!
<cjohnston> make sure to upboat it!
<JoseeAntonioR> all social networks except for fb are blocked here :P
<daker> hhh JoseeAntonioR
<daker> Use TOR :)
<JoseeAntonioR> can't
<daker> ah i see, the school PC's, right ?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<dpm> hi bkerensa, around?
<jcastro> hey AlanBell
<jcastro> http://blog.bigdinosaur.org/node-dot-js/
<jcastro> check this out wrt. redis as a backing store for etherpad-lite
<jcastro> Daviey, ^^ you might care about this too
<jcastro> anyway, I mailed the guy and thought it might be an interesting relationship to add a redis option to the etherpad-lite charm
<JoseeAntonioR> should I put the information about public transit that is in Bella Center's webpage into the wiki?
<AlanBell> hi jcastro
<AlanBell> interesting article
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> bkerensa, hey, so what's your opinion on vanillaforums?
<AlanBell> I will probably do some more summit hacking this weekend to get pad-lite api in it
<jcastro> http://vanillaforums.com/
<AlanBell> the redis thing is just a deployment option
<jcastro> it looks quite slick
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great WE everyone
<pleia2> have a nice weekend dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<Daviey> jcastro: good stuff
<bkerensa> jcastro: its open source so its better than vbulletin to some degree?
<bkerensa> jcastro: I am a fan of phpBB though.
<jcastro> mozilla seems to use it for their forum
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> and O'Reily
<jcastro> I was just wondering if you had experience with it
<bkerensa> I have not used it for any production but I have installed it before
<bkerensa> jcastro: you guys giving up on vbulletin? :)
<jcastro> I dunno
<jcastro> I personally wonder why we're still on it
<jcastro> and then I ran into this looking at some charm stuff
<pleia2> phpbb can't handle the size of ubuntuforums
<jcastro> and I was wondering if you had seen it
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think it could... Gaia uses PHPBB and they definately dwarf Ubuntu Forums
<pleia2> bkerensa: heh, well, I suppose if you had the hardware to handle it
<bkerensa> well yeah
<pleia2> but vbulletin can handle it with much lower requirements
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I have no idea what kind of hardware canonical has UF on
<bkerensa> I imagine multiple web fronts and a dedicated mysql server?
<pleia2> and honestly I've had terrible experiences with phpbb, particularly with plugins blowing up in really imaginative ways upon upgrades
<bkerensa> sounds like unity
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> so I think we'd have the same openid upgrade problems regardless
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> imho if vanilla forums were an option
<bkerensa> I would suggest Canonical let Vanilla do managed hosting
<bkerensa> and pay them to do the integration
<bkerensa> since they know their framework better than anyone
<AlanBell> so going from non-free to saas :(
<AlanBell> then again, it is GPL v2
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I mean its just right now Forums Upgrade progress is set at "Stalled"
<bkerensa> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=16733
<elfy> that's more or less constant and has been regularly for a long long time
<pleia2> the CC emailed everyone about it yesterday to see if we can get it nudged along (again)
<elfy> I know - saw that :)
<elfy> thanks
<bkerensa> jcastro: Do you know what size web front ends OMG uses by chance? I am likely moving to AWS soon :)
<jcastro> I want to say smalls
<jcastro> imbrandon knows for sure
<jcastro> bkerensa, a small for your needs should be more than enough
<bkerensa> jcastro: we dedicated mysql instance too right?
<bkerensa> with*
<jcastro> pretty sure you can just plop mysql on there too, the latest charm is like cache-city so I bet it'll be totally fine
<jcastro> marcoceppi: what do you think?
<bkerensa> jcastro: Unfortunately the provider does not use Juju
<bkerensa> in fact they use CentOS
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> shh!
<marcoceppi> jcastro bkerensa the wp charm does. Just also deploy memcached on that machine as well. That way if you /do/ scale out you can easily share the cache load
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> Anyone has experience with Cloudways?
<bkerensa> I am moving from WPEngine sponsored to Cloudways Sponsored
<jcastro> bkerensa, you can sort of just take the wp charm and "translate" it for your old, broken, OS.
<jcastro> :p
<bkerensa> jcastro: I might have to talk to them about this whole CentOS thing :)
<marcoceppi> going to bunk off early and get a jump on the weekend o/
<jcastro> cya!
<jcastro> bkerensa, cloud-init bro, it's a cloud provider's dream, does all their work for them
<jcastro> ok not all of it
<jcastro> but it's jawesome.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: RTd and upvoted
<daker> pleia2: thanks for sharing your slides :) http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/slides/
<pleia2> sure :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-15
<pleia2> czajkowski: how long will launchpad have reduced builder capacity? (wondering if the article should be included in UWN, released Monday)
<czajkowski> a month
<czajkowski> pleia2: ^^^
<pleia2> thank you :)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> pleia2: there might be a follow article by tomrorow
<czajkowski> but it'l just be saying that
<czajkowski> a month
<czajkowski> I did put it on the LPstatus
<pleia2> ok, if it gets published before monday UTC I'll make sure it gets included
 * pleia2 stops asking czajkowski work questions now
<czajkowski> pleia2: no bother :)
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> I dont mind I've been poked already today re other stuff, if I'm on I answer
<czajkowski> pleia2: we have launchpadstatus on twitter and identi.ca
<pleia2> oh cool
<czajkowski> all downtime and issues affecting LP get put there
 * pleia2 follows
<czajkowski> now for chinese exepndibles 2 and a bottle of wine
<czajkowski> toodles
<pleia2> enjoy
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-16
<czajkowski> pleia2: http://blog.launchpad.net/performance/launchpad-builders-update
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: http://i.imgur.com/Eg6o3BN.gif
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Morning!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<bkerensa> nigelb: you get your visa?
<bkerensa> nigelb: If so I will be greeting you at the Airport :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: did not, interview this week.
<nigelb> oh, awesome \o/
<nigelb> I actually arrive a day earlier.
<nigelb> And leave a 2 days later.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> then I will not be greeting you
<bkerensa> I arrive a day early so I can greet people who arrive Thursday
<bkerensa> I'm Co-Lead Site Host for Santa Clara
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> no idea how I got roped into it
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> nigelb: looks like my room mate is from India
<bkerensa> Bangalore even
<nigelb> who is it?
<bkerensa> Dasa Nagashahas
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> so person
<nigelb> no idea who these people are ^.^
<bkerensa> me either
<bkerensa> nigelb: https://mozillians.org/en-US/u/nagasahas.ds/
<bkerensa> looks like maybe someone who hacks on AMO
<nigelb> fellow webdevs
<nigelb> and I don't even know them.
<bkerensa> nigelb: this is easy in a community of such scale
<bkerensa> :D
<elfy> morning all
<nigelb> Hey elfy
<popey> morning
<nigelb> Hi popey!
<smartboyhw> mhall119, very unhappy eh?
<popey> given he's asleep right now, I'd say he's quite happy ☻
<smartboyhw> popey, heh
<smartboyhw> I think he's furious two days ago-.-
<dholbach> lunch, brb
<mhall119> smartboyhw: never furious
<smartboyhw> dholbach, mhall119 balloons: Hmm, is http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/?p=30&preview=true too long or too technical or too boring?
<smartboyhw> (If you can't access it, tell me)
<dholbach> can't
<smartboyhw> dholbach, sure, pasting it then
<smartboyhw> dholbach, http://paste.kde.org/p513e7cc3/
<smartboyhw> (The title should be Ubuntu Global Jam -- What to do)
<mhall119> smartboyhw: on a call, but I'll read it when I'm done
<smartboyhw> mhall119, sure
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> looks good to me :)
 * smartboyhw waits for one more person's feedback
<elfy> looks good to me
<smartboyhw> Well, that's a pass from 3 people (including Nicholas in #-quality)
 * smartboyhw publishes
<jcastro> popey: \o/ amazon return policy!
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> man, I am not looking forward to taking this box apart
<jcastro> again
<smartboyhw> http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/ubuntu-global-jam-what-to-do/ \o/
<popey> sorry dude
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, nice post
<jcastro> scumbag friend recommends non linux friendly hardware!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, thanks
<dholbach> wb jono!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> popey: huh, I didn't even know amazon had this option, the dude will just come by to pick it up
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<dholbach> how's life?
<dholbach> how was your vacation?
<popey> jcastro: me either!
<jcastro> popey: I estimate my removal of this card and inserting the new one, plus all the other work to be about ..... 4 beers.
<jcastro> you owe me 4 beers
<popey> Yay!
<elfy> always good to be owed beer
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
 * dholbach walks over to the office, brb
<smartboyhw> mhall119, very interesting comic by bkerensa :P
<smartboyhw> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/09/09/xmir-patch-revert-comic
<popey> I've read that comic about 8 times now. I don't get it.
<jussi> popey: me neither
<smartboyhw> popey, at least I know the person on the right is mhall119. But I can't seem to find the joke point either. Sounds more like a descriptive comic more than a joke comic
<Tm_T> I don't think it's meant to be joke at all, but I don't see the storyline there either
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> hum, chromium has no address bar?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, heh
<dholbach> is that normal now?
<dholbach> ah, now it's back
<dholbach> WEIRD
<PabloRubianes> dholbach: if you are using a webapp you get no adressbar
<PabloRubianes> in chromium
<dholbach> I just started chromium on its own
<dholbach> anyhow, it works now :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, damn it, I'm getting no website bars as well (in Kubuntu, so not a webapp-.-)
<smartboyhw> A restart fixes it
<jcastro> dholbach: juju section is all set.
<dholbach> jcastroawesome
<dholbach> jcastroa: wesome
<dholbach> bah
<jcastro> hah
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what's your leaf count?
<jcastro> 28
<marcoceppi> jcastro: nice! you got me, 27 here
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> WHAT
<jcastro> jono: no metal on your app?
<jcastro> blasphemy!
<jono> jcastro, not yet :-)
<jono> maybe I should add an easter egg :-)
<jcastro> I have lullaby metallica stuff btw
<jcastro> it's my ringtone
<jcastro> dholbach: what's the irc channel?
<dholbach> jcastro, #ubuntu-on-air
<jcastro> got it thanks
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-11
<philipballew> jono, I submitted a request for some community funds today and was hopping you could take a look at it in the next day or so if possible.
<jose> jono, mhall119: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<philipballew> dholbach, Hey dude
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<philipballew> dholbach, This semester in school I am taking German. It seems like a cool language so far.
<dholbach> nice... I hope you're going to continue to like it ;-)
<philipballew> dholbach, Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes!
<dholbach> :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach_, the Hack Days are over, and http://developer.ubuntu.com/ isn't updated:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, dpm and mhall119 might be able to answer that
<dpm> smartboyhw, I'm on it, thanks for the heads up
<dpm> smartboyhw, we thought if we leave it there for a few days more, we might trick you into contributing to core apps again ;)
<smartboyhw> dpm, heh
<cprofitt> morning all
<mhall119> jose: pong
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, \o
<SergioMeneses> morning
<dholbach> dpm, when exactly does the app showdown finish again?
<dpm> dholbach, Sunday 15th Sept 23:59 UTC
<dholbach> thanks
<cprofitt> hey dholbach
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, nice post
<smartboyhw> I assume you are running for LoCo Council?:P
<cprofitt> smartboyhw: No, I am not
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, ok
<cprofitt> I am on the Community Council and firmly believe that people should not sit on two councils at the same time
<smartboyhw> Yeah, CC is enough for you
<cprofitt> we need to develop more leaders and having people take multiple leadership spots does not help accomplish that goal
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, totally agree
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, are you re-applying?
<smartboyhw> (I think you are one of the people ending the appointment)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I dont know, perhaps
<SergioMeneses> I am still thinking about it
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, sure
<jose> mhall119: hey, did you know about the app design clinic today?
<PabloRubianes> jose: I just email you
<PabloRubianes> :)
<jose> PabloRubianes: seen it, will respond in a while (connection is super slow atm)
<PabloRubianes> jose: no rush, I got a mistaken email address
<PabloRubianes> your old email :P
<jose> yeah, happens :P
<elfy> <cprofitt> I am on the Community Council and firmly believe that people should not sit on two councils at the same time - I totally agree with that
<popey> sabdfl is on two. ☻
<smartboyhw> popey, that's an exception:P
<smartboyhw> Nobody is in more councils then sabdfl
<popey> I was on 3
<smartboyhw> popey, eh hum, it is "is", not "was"
<smartboyhw> I don't care for how many councils you *were* in
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<popey> Golly. That's rude.
<smartboyhw> popey, nice emoticon:P
<popey> ok. never mind.
<smartboyhw> popey, I do care for how many councils you *are* in, and your tech skills are brilliant;P
<smartboyhw> That's what I care, basically:P
<mhall119> jose: I did, yes
<mhall119> why?
<jose> because I wasn't told at all, didn't know about it until yesterday
<jose> who was hosting it?
<jose> (I needed the details for the calendar)
<popey> I did
<popey> I didnt know we had to tell you.
<popey> Where is the process for making UoA Hangouts documented?
<jose> let me grab a link
<jose> we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir/Submissions, although a simple email to onair@ubuntu.com saying 'we'll be doing this at this time and date on uonair, and he will be hosting it' is good enough
<popey> thanks
<popey> jose: that one will happen every week
<jose> what are the nicks of the people who will be in the hangout? so I can add them to the calendar and AirBot can manage questions with them
<popey> that depends
<popey> different people each week
<popey> but me and katie_ initially
<jose> great, if there are any other nicks participating just let me know a couple days before and it'll be all done
<popey> k
<dholbach> jono_, hey hey
<dholbach> jono_, hanging out?
<philipballew> jono_, got a minute for a pm?
<jono_> philipballew, sure
<jono_> dholbach, hey
<jono_> sorry, was in another call, I marked myself as No in the invite
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I didn't check that bit
<jono_> bkerensa, where did you FUD blog entry go?
<jono_> I don't see it anymore
<jono_> bkerensa, http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/09/10/ubuntu-voice-feedback-market-research is 404ing
<philipballew> 404!
<cprofitt> 8?
<jono_> 72!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, look http://t.co/VdH0DHoLdg
<cprofitt> Yeah... that works better.
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, jono_ \o
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: I used to play WoW, but gave it up for Guild Wars
<jono_> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, really? that is awesome
<cprofitt> Yeah... I played on Earthen Ring and led an alliance back in the early days
<cprofitt> played a paladin, druid and warlock
<philipballew> I need to get in on these games one day, but have never been able to call myself a gamer.
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, :') I am a paladin
 * SergioMeneses hugs cprofitt 
<SergioMeneses> btw jono_ are you busy?
<jono_> SergioMeneses, a little, what's up?
<SergioMeneses> pm
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<cprofitt> see ya dholbach
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, see you
<bkerensa> jono_: It was being flooded with negative comments and also your comments I disliked so I removed it.
<jono_> bkerensa, erm, ok
<bkerensa> jono_: Did you think fanboys were not going to pounce on me when you left that comment yesterday? Clearly you underestimate the bacon effect.
<jono_> bkerensa, I don't think the negative comments were because I commented
<jono_> I think the negative comments were because people disagree with your viewpoint
<jono_> and speaking personally, I would not delete a blog entry because people disagree with me in the comments
<jono_> every blog entry I have ever written and people have disagreed strongly with, I have left online
<jono_> I think it is important to be accountable for our words
<jono_> but it is your blog, your choice
<jono_> this is just my opinion
<cjohnston> 19
<jono_> an example being: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/07/on-richard-stallman-and-ubuntu/ :-)
<bkerensa> jono_: Sure I remember that post and like you said its my choice and I think that post needed to go versus explaining why I halted commenting on it.
<bkerensa> jono_: plus its not like it disappears completely if I elect to remove it
<bkerensa> http://bd.summit.net/articles/2013/09/10/benjamin-kerensa-ubuntu-voice-feedback-or-market-research/
<jono_> bkerensa, np, like I said, your blog, your choice
<jono_> makes no difference to me :-)
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> come on, that post is crazy
<bkerensa> jcastro: What you dislike the Steller's Jay?
<jcastro> "I don't like that Ubuntu is not using Wayland, therefore Ubuntu doesn't listen to users" makes no sense
<bkerensa> jcastro: why does it make no sense? Have you surveyed users at all to see what they think? I know there was solid support behind using Wayland and it was quite controversial when Mir was announced because Wayland was previously promised (repeatedly even)
<bkerensa> This is why publicly available feedback from users is good
<jcastro> because community development is not "run a web poll to see what users think"
<jcastro> no OSS project works like that
<cjohnston> meritocracy
<jcastro> users want stable, high performance, OS that works.
<bkerensa> jcastro: oh really none? https://dnt-dashboard.mozilla.org/
<bkerensa> jcastro: Mozilla takes user feedback on every product it makes and it shapes every product
<jcastro> If that's Mir or Wayland has _zero_ to do with running a poll
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> thats absolutely false
<jcastro> who says we don't?
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> no staff
<bkerensa> who in here has been surveyed by Canonical?
<jcastro> ok, so basically ... if I convince 10,000 people that Firefox should dump Gecko for blink ... then they'll do that?
<bkerensa> anyone?
<jcastro> of course they won't
<bkerensa> if it had been feedback early very likely
<jcastro> "Firefox refuses to switch to a different rendering engine, refuses to listen to end users" would be ridiculous!
<bkerensa> Mozilla is feedback driven
<bkerensa> and community driven
<bkerensa> not business not driven
<bkerensa> Have you read the Mozilla Manifesto?
<cjohnston> isn't do not track tracking ?
<jcastro> yes.
<jcastro> it's like, users want better graphics support
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Its opt-in based and anonymized
<jcastro> so we made Mir so we can give them than on every form factor
<bkerensa> cjohnston: by default Mozilla does not collect any data from users unless they are running nightly and it is always anonymized in any case
<jcastro> we don't run a web poll to be like "ok what do you all think about doing this?"
<bkerensa> jcastro: I hardly need the marketing speech
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: if its what users wanted then why is not one flavor supporting Mir?
<jcastro> users don't want display servers
<bkerensa> if its such a great experience and has such great support why has not a single Ubuntu fork considered using it?
<jcastro> they don't care, they want a working computer
<bkerensa> oh users dont care?
<jcastro> the developers make the choice of how best to deliver that to users
<jcastro> of course not
<bkerensa> maybe Mac Users that Canonical is trying to target dont care
<jcastro> you really think my wife cares if she's running X or wayland or mir?
<bkerensa> but I care about all the software I run
<bkerensa> I care about the drivers I use
<jcastro> so run wayland! What's the problem?
<bkerensa> I care about the networking stack
<jcastro> I don't really see the problem you're trying to solve
<jcastro> other than "I don't like mir"
<bkerensa> jcastro: the problem is unsolvable with Canonical driving Ubuntu
<jcastro> which is fair enough
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> which is why the flavors are the best option for users who want to have a say in their desktop
<bkerensa> because quite frankly
<jcastro> ok so let's say I want Xubuntu to switch to KDE. If they don't do that they don't listen to the community?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu stopped being Linux for Human Beings a long time ago
<jcastro> dude please.
<jcastro> you have _zero_ evidence to support that
<jcastro> other than you don't like Mir
<bkerensa> How many time has the release time objected to sabdfl pushing stuff into release after freeze? three cycles now? Its been a wreck each time
<bkerensa> why do development processes exist if Canonical does not follow them
<bkerensa> where is the meritocracy there?
<bkerensa> jcastro: Xubuntu switching to KDE? Xubuntu is a XFCE desktop OS
<jcastro> the people putting stuff in ubuntu have release and quality criteria to pass
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> and we have a thing called Freeze
<jcastro> bkerensa: oh but I want Xubuntu to be the KDE desktop. If they don't listen to me then they're not listening to the community.
<jcastro> that's basically your argument
<bkerensa> thats the thing... There is an alternative there where if you want KDE you use Kubuntu
<bkerensa> and thats why I said flavors are the best option
<bkerensa> you can use a DE of your choice
<bkerensa> and still have input that is actually valued
<jcastro> I don't get how you can claim that input isn't valued
<jcastro> just because you don't agree with a decision
<bkerensa> jcastro: when members of the tech board/security team are not even replied to on bugs that alone shows input is disregarded if Canonical is set on doing something
<jcastro> people get ignored on bugs all the tiem
<jcastro> it's not a conspiracy
<bkerensa> jcastro: but members of the tech board which sits high on the meritocratic totem pole should not be ignored
<bkerensa> otherwise its not a meritocracy is it?
<jcastro> if it's an issue then surely the person would bring it up on the dev list or something
<bkerensa> they did
<bkerensa> and blogged about it
<bkerensa> and comment on a bug
<bkerensa> and assigned it to desktop team
<bkerensa> and desktop team ignored it
<jcastro> well go yell at them
<bkerensa> anyways this is pointless conversation... I'm not going to convince you otherwise and your not going to convince me differently
<jcastro> I'm not trying to convince you of anything
<bkerensa> jcastro: thats futile... I have been asking them for weeks for release critical stuff for doc and they have not responded
<bkerensa> whats the point anymore?
<bkerensa> why do you think I dont want to contribute anymore?
<jcastro> other than everytime you make something up about us not caring about the community that I am going to call you out on it
<bkerensa> its a joke to swim against the current
<bkerensa> jcastro: call me out all day there are plenty of people in the community who feel similarly to the way I do
<bkerensa> and outside of the community
<bkerensa> and former Canonical employees
<bkerensa> lets not pretend like its just me
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> "I don't like these decisions being made therefore they don't listen to the community" is made up hogwash
<bkerensa> jcastro: then why are we discussing Firefox not being default next cycle if Canonical listens to the community?
<bkerensa> the discussion this cycle was overwhelming against changing to Chromium
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> exactly
<jcastro> overwhelming?
<jcastro> let me guess ... you ran a poll.
<cjohnston> was it overwhelmingly or the loudest
<bkerensa> jcastro: OMG did
<bkerensa> jcastro: the mailing list discussions were also almost all against
<bkerensa> there were two people who supported it
<jcastro> dude, no project on the planet makes technical decisions via web polls
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> but on mailing lists and at UDS they do
<bkerensa> and the feedback was against
<bkerensa> and Jason Warner keeps pushing it
<cjohnston> I supported it.. but I didn't reply to an email or take a survey
<bkerensa> despite cycle after cycle of people saying no
<jcastro> I supported it
<jcastro> I also didn't vote on the webpoll
<bkerensa> this is not the first time he has proposed it
<cjohnston> jcastro: I guess it was just you and me
<jcastro> probably because tons of people have been asking about chromium
<jcastro> and it's been brought up since UDS in Belgium
<bkerensa> I dont see a comment from either of you in the discussion
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2013-August/004271.html
<jcastro> of course not
<jcastro> because _I don't care_
<jcastro> I don't want to care
<jcastro> that's why I use Ubuntu!
<jcastro> pick the best browser, I have more important things to do
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I think we both said that we didn't take a poll, and I said that I didn't email...
<bkerensa> ok
<cjohnston> I support switching to chromium
<bkerensa> so you were not involved in the discussion
<cjohnston> but I don't care what ships default
<cjohnston> nope..
<cjohnston> so.. again..
<bkerensa> well the discussion and feedback was mostly not in support of
<cjohnston> Was it the overwhelming support, or was it the loudest
<bkerensa> which is why it did not change
<cjohnston> i.e. the loudest
<bkerensa> but Jason despite that is planning to push again next cycle
<bkerensa> if the support wasnt there then drop it
<cjohnston> the people who supported it have no huge reason to 'debate' the switch
<cjohnston> 3
<bkerensa> mhall119: its interesting to see you in expats? :) Are you using Debian?
<jcastro> debian rebrands firefox, they don't listen to the community
<jcastro> See how silly it all becomes?
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/18/recent-ubuntu-community-refinements/
<bkerensa> did the Leadership Meetings ever start happening?
<pleia2> no, CC never followed up with jono to schedule another
 * pleia2 has been busy this summer :\
<elfy> and the FC often can't make things like that - it took 2 or 3 goes to get us to a CC meeting
<bkerensa> pleia2: >(<o.o>)<
<bkerensa> pleia2: would it work maybe at a vUDS as a session?
<pleia2> bkerensa: maybe, if we wanted to wait that long for the next
<bkerensa> :)
<elfy> you'd not be very likely to get us on a webcam
<elfy> I mean - for 1/6th of us you have no chance and for the other 5/6th little chance
<bkerensa> elfy: especially since Google opens up that data to NSA :)
<elfy> I couldn't care less about that
<bkerensa> elfy: camera shy? :)
<elfy> no - I just don't want people to know what I look like - we've had incidents in the past
<mhall119> bkerensa: I've been in that channel since it started
<jono> bkerensa, as pleia2 said we haven't had an opportunity to schedule them, pleia2 would it help if I coordinate one and mail the leadership team as before?
<jono> pleia2, I think if we get you, some other CC folks, a TB member, LC members etc, that could be fun
<jono> but I know you are busy
<pleia2> jono: yeah, that would at least get the ball rolling so we can start sorting out schedules
<jono> pleia2, np, maybe we can do it later next week
<pleia2> I'm traveling next week, but the following week I should be around
<jono> pleia2, ditto
<jono> pleia2, are you at LinuxCon?
<pleia2> jono: nah, heading up to seattle for an openstack sprint
<pleia2> (get to see lifeless, yay!)
<jono> pleia2, oh awesome :-)
<elfy> jono: the trouble with these hangouts is they stop some people participating
<pleia2> elfy: we already have fully open community council meetings on IRC, and a mailing list people can mail, the hangout is just another avenue of contacting councils/leaders
<elfy> I know that
<pleia2> so it doesn't really replace participation elsewhere, just supplimental for folks who like video
<jono> elfy, every communication method stops people participating
<jono> but we need to pick something to move forward
<jono> as pleia2 said, this is supplmental
<elfy> if there's really a want to have a meeting with leaders of different communities then it should be in a way that all will be able to take part
<cjohnston> jono: you headed to New Orleans?
<jono> cjohnston, yup
<pleia2> not everyone can get on IRC either (company firewalls), or use the forums (content filtering)
<cjohnston> jono: cool
<jono> elfy, there will always be something people can't access
<pleia2> so while we do have IRC meetings and discussions on email too, there will never be a method that everyone likes and is comfortable with
<elfy> pleia2: whatever - I'm just saying
<jono> the only consistent balance for everyone is mail
<jono> which sucks for meetings :-)
<elfy> I'm not interested enough to argue the point
<elfy> just so long as you don't all wander along thinking that google hangouts are the best thing since sliced bread ;)
<PabloRubianes> timezones suck too :P
<pleia2> I guess my point is that we *do* have meetings elsewhere too, everyone is welcome at CC meetings and we now even have specific meetings where we ask leaders from the communities to come chat
<pleia2> the leadership hangout is just extra
<elfy> good lord - please read what I say
<pleia2> I don't like hangouts either
<elfy> it's not a leadership hangout - it's a hangout where some people can participate
<pleia2> I give up
<elfy> so do I
<IdleOne> Not trying to stir the pot, but I think what elfy is trying to say is that sometimes it feels like google hangouts is the first comminucation method that is being chosen for ubuntu stuff.
<PabloRubianes> we could use IRC for this meeting
<elfy> IdleOne: yea - more or less - not very well though, it's the end of a long day :)
<IdleOne> elfy: I think the point is that there is no one perfect method/time/day.
<IdleOne> We're all just trying to do our best :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: that doesn't even make sense, we have 24 IRC-based community council meetings per year, we've had 1 leadership hangout ever, I don't see how you could reasonably make that argument at all
<pleia2> if anything the argument should be that IRC has been our favored communication method and we're excluding folks who can't use it or aren't comfortable with it
<IdleOne> pleia2: I didn't mean to imply that the CC seemed to default to hangouts
<elfy> I certainly wasn't talking about CC meetings - but specifically about one - the leadership meetings - which has 100% been done on google hangouts so far :)
<pleia2> I guess I don't really make a distinction
<elfy> the conversation isn't about all of the ubuntu meetings - just the one type :)
<pleia2> so that's the issue, I see all CC meetings as pretty much leadership meetings, I've been trying for a couple years to get more people to come to them, part of the reason we have scheduled check-ins with teams now is so people actually come so we can get caught up, so I always saw the leadership hangout as a CC meeting+
<pleia2> rather than its own distinct thing
<elfy> :)
<pleia2> anyone know how to relaunch the touch intro tour after dismissing it? mhall119?
<pleia2> (prepping for an Ubuntu Hour tonight were an attendee has a flashed tablet, woo)
<jcastro> you can mute video on google hangouts btw
<jcastro> I do it all the time
<pleia2> nm, found someone in -touch
<mhall119> pleia2: there's a long command you can run to reset it....I don't recall what it is though
<mhall119> pleia2: try asking in #ubuntu-touch
<pleia2> see above :)
<mhall119> ah, cool :)
<pleia2> thanks though
<bkerensa> jcastro: you can mute the video but the voice is still captured and sent to NSA :)
<bkerensa> g+ is spyware!
<bkerensa> oh thats right I use g+
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> need to go to the vet, text me if there's anything important
<dholbach> linkedin just told me that I've been working at Canonical for 8 years now :)
<dholbach> holy cow - how time flies
<smartboyhw> dholbach, wow
<smartboyhw> Nice
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> I have an idea
<cjohnston> scarier words have never been said
<cjohnston> What's up jcastro ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: exactly my thought :P
<jcastro> well for documenting the API part of developer.u.c
<nigelb> cjohnston: where in the world are you?
<jcastro> marcoceppi: are you around?
<nigelb> (.. today)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: aye
<cjohnston> nigelb: Lexington right now
<jcastro> what's up nigelb!!
<cjohnston> I think
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ok check this out
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/gj3WVIVV7Q
<jcastro> so I am documenting the "get-relation" and so on
<nigelb> cjohnston: :)
<cjohnston> /23/36
<nigelb> jcastro: just dropping by and saying hi :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: lol
<marcoceppi> jcastro: cool
<mhall119> jcastro: what's your idea?
<jcastro> mhall119: so what I was thinking
<jcastro> was get this skeleton up now
<jcastro> so I can get people to fill in the blanks
<mhall119> ok...
<jcastro> let me file up a few things
<jcastro> hold on
<mhall119> jcastro: you can just give them your etherpad link and have them fill it in there
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but I was thinkign if we can get a skeleton up on 91.whatever it'll help visualize to people what we are trying to do
<jcastro> "hey guys go fill in this etherpad" ... marco will be like, what? Lame.
<jcastro> mhall119: or do like, one, I just need an example
<mhall119> I gave you an example
<mhall119> in the etherpad
<jcastro> no I mean it rendered
<jcastro> on the site
<mhall119> oh. give me the pad link agian and I'll grab what's there
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/gj3WVIVV7Q
<jcastro> top one is fine
<jcastro> the rest I'll "flesh them out a little bit"
<jcastro> heh, see what I did there?
<mhall119> jcastro: wow, that sounded like management :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: are these meant to be accurate?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> that's a template
<marcoceppi> okay
<jcastro> what I am doing is making the template so you guys can fill it in
<marcoceppi> ack
<jcastro> or ... if you know how to find the flags and shit to each one
<jcastro> I can do that too
<marcoceppi> jcastro: debug-hooks in to a unit, trip a hook, run the command with the --help flag
<mhall119> wow that kind of ugly, actually
<mhall119> http://91.189.93.79/api/Charms/13.10/Juju/juju_log/
<marcoceppi> ya'll need some css
<mhall119> marcoceppi: anthony dillon gave me some already, I need to integrate it with the current codebase
<mhall119> I also need to refactor some data models to fit juju better
<jcastro> mhall119: oh, I stupidly forgot to close some H2s
<jcastro> fixed
<mhall119> jcastro: ok, that looks better :)
<jcastro> marcoceppi: so I need to figure out how to find the flags and arguments for each one, any idea how to do that?
<jcastro> thumper gave me some pointers but it's all "first learn go, then go here", then 45 minutes of him talking to himself
<marcoceppi> jcastro: debug-hooks in to a unit, trip a hook, run the command with the --help flag
<mhall119> jcastro: also I need to know how Juju tracks versioning, is it per-Ubuntu-release or do you have your own versioning that you refer to?
<jcastro> own versioning
<mhall119> so what's the current version/
<mhall119> ?
<jcastro> 1.13 is unstable, 1.12 and 1.14 are stable
<marcoceppi> mhall119: we have our own versions, however internal tools that are being documented will not change
<jcastro> 1.12 currently, 1.14 will be in saucy
<jcastro> marcoceppi: do I even need to trip a hook?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: atleast not drastically, at best we may add another tool.
<mhall119> jcastro: marcoceppi: link is now http://91.189.93.79/api/Charms/1.14/Juju/juju_log/
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you need to be in a hook environment,the tools are not in path
<jcastro> marcoceppi: excellent, so .. deploy like mysql or something, debug-hooks .... then ?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: one sec, going to make this even easier for you
<mhall119> jcastro: marcoceppi: I need something to distinguish different hooks available in different releases, that's all
<jcastro> that would be <3
<jcastro> mhall119: you probably won't need that from us for a long time.
<mhall119> so if you add a new hook next year, it would have it's own URL space separate from the ones now
<jcastro> but by then we'll sort out how to generate this stuff from juju itself from the versioned docs themselves
<mhall119> jcastro: well I need it for the other APIs, so I need to map Juju to it somehow
<jcastro> I get that
<marcoceppi> bahhh, tools are too smart for now
<jcastro> mhall119: I am giving talks in OLF all day tomorrow, so today is all about just getting the stuff up there.
<jcastro> then on monday I can get yelled at by the core guys.
<jcastro> but that's like, a whole 4 days away
<mhall119> OLF starts tomorrow, not Saturday?
<jcastro> ubucon is tomorrow
<mhall119> ah, ok
<balloons> gl jcastro
<jcastro> gotta hit the road at 6am
<mhall119> fun
<jcastro> OLF is awesome, I need to get around users for a while
<balloons> oh > mi :-p
<jcastro> been in this little bubble too long
<mhall119> up in the clouds
<jcastro> marcoceppi: man, the local provider is so fast now
<jcastro> it's like, I have this half-finished openstack deployment in like 15 containers ...
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you on 1.13.3?
<marcoceppi> or 1.15?
<jcastro> 1.13.3
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I can do whatever unholy thing you need if it helps
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you're going to have to use debug hooks, it's just a fact of life
<marcoceppi> jcastro: just want to make sure I give you the right information
<jcastro> yeah that's fine, I don't mind doing the legwork
<jcastro> just as long as the output is correct
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ok I am in debug hooks
<marcoceppi> jcastro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097098/
<jcastro> dude ... !
<jcastro> mhall119: dude, thumper was wrong
<jcastro> they _DO_ document it right there
<jcastro> ok ... that's good to know for long term
<marcoceppi> jcastro: for future reference, get in to debug hooks, run juju set mysql/0 tuning-level='fast', inthe config change hook, run the commands with --help
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, they have help output for all of their commands, but you can't run those 8 commands without being in a hook environment
<jcastro> GOT IT.
<mhall119> jcastro: it's only because thumper hates you and is anti-community :)
<jcastro> it's because canonical hates the community
<marcoceppi> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/YSVmR32.gif
<mhall119> marcoceppi: lol
<jcastro> marcoceppi: oh, I need to be in not 0 in tmux
<mhall119> I *heard* that jingle too, in my head
<jcastro> argh, how do you move to the next tab in raw tmux?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Ctrl + A, Space
<smartboyhw> jcastro, let me paste that everywhere, and see how people treat you:)
<jcastro> hmm, still not in the path, I am in myaql/0:config-changed
<marcoceppi> jcastro: they are definitely there, try running unit-get --help
<jcastro> oh duh
<jcastro> I don't need the ./
<jcastro> marcoceppi: AWESOME, I am all set. thanks!
<jcastro> mhall119: I should have this done in an hour or so
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, I was in /var/lib/juju/tools/1.13.*/, just so I knew all the commands
<jcastro> yeah so this is way better than reading the source code
<marcoceppi> jcastro: duh ;)
<jcastro> mhall119: how flexible am I with the headers
<jcastro> like if I want to change "arguments" to "options"
<jcastro> I mean flags to options
<marcoceppi> jcastro: mhall119 due to compatibility issues, these will almost always be the same, so it's the same options as it's been since like 0.3 of juju.  There have been a few enhancments, but there will never be a compatibility break
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so I think I can trim down my sections to just
<jcastro> Usage and Examples, and Options
<mhall119> jcastro: you can do whatever you want in that chunk of HTML
<mhall119> but if you use an iframe I will find you, and I will kill you
<jcastro> marcoceppi: my examples will be badass too
<marcoceppi> jcastro: they better be.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I am just searching for each one in the store and stealing from real hooks
<mhall119> marcoceppi: surely you will add more hooks at some point in the future
<marcoceppi> mhall119: these aren't hooks, they're tools used in hooks. I don't forsee new ones being add in the near future
<marcoceppi> mhall119: but it's fiesable. Though it'll always be additions, never subtractions
<mhall119> right
<jcastro> these are more like busybox than bash
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> that's how I think about it
<jcastro> marcoceppi: check out my open-port examples son
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/gj3WVIVV7Q
<jcastro> lines 57-69
<marcoceppi> dayumn
<jcastro> examples with other commands.
<jcastro> that's like a new thing in unix tools. COMMON SENSE.
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you should link those other commands to their help pages
<marcoceppi> jcastro: for total pwnage
<jcastro> oooh, where are their help pages?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: arent' you making them right now?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> oh, you mean cross-links?
<marcoceppi> yes
<jcastro> mhall119: oooh, I can do that right?
<jcastro> or will each page show on the sidebar anyway?
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ok after I get them all done and deployed, then I'll get fancy
<mhall119> jcastro: which pages are you talking about?
<jcastro> the ones I am writing
<jcastro> when they are split into individual pages
<mhall119> for wordpress or the API site?
<jcastro> API
<mhall119> you can cross link, but the full URL path isn't final yet
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> you should be able to link to peer-level pages though
<mhall119> using relative paths
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> after I get the initial cut done I'll do that next
<mhall119> so ./open-port/ from juju-log would work
<jcastro> marcoceppi: lol: pub_addr=`unit-get private-address`
<mhall119> though you can't use hyphens currently, I need to fix that
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ha, perfect example
<jono> hey dpm
<dpm> hi jono
<jono> what is the current status of the d.u.c Landing/Overview pages?
<jono> that I mailed about yesterday
<dpm> jono, I'm still on it. I'm updating the get started sections to be overview and now I'm working on the Apps landing page
<mhall119> jcastro: marcoceppi: hyphens are allowed now: http://91.189.93.79/api/Charms/1.14/Juju/juju-log/
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> only 4 commands left!
<jcastro> then my API section is D O N E.
<jcastro> mhall119: when this goes live, we can give ubuntu teams write access right?
<jcastro> so if I do like "ok I've got basic examples of most of the commands, but I need you guys to fill in some brutal advanced examples" they can do so?
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> thanks dpm
<mhall119> jcastro: no, these parts should be statis and auto-generated going forward
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> ok, so we'll just make them commit the examples to the --help sections then
<mhall119> jcastro: *but*, the new site will allow community additions, such as extra advanced examples
<mhall119> snippets, tutorials, etc
<jcastro> actually, it's stupid of me to even bring it up the first time, nm.
 * jcastro nods
<dpm> jono, you should see more visible updates in a couple of hours. I've also been coordinating with the Scopes, Cloud (and later on today) Web/HTML team around the requirements to get their docs on d.u.c. You should see the status on the document I shared.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hah kill me
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I wrote up a bunch of examples
<jcastro> and just stumbled on mims' way awesomer than mine examples I could have just ripped off
<marcoceppi> jcastro: that's what you get for trying too hard
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/gj3WVIVV7Q
<jcastro> done.
<jcastro> dpm: ok, what page is next?
<jcastro> for Cloud?
<mhall119> jcastro: http://91.189.93.79/api/Charms/1.14/Juju/
<marcoceppi> jcastro: your htmlneeds a little more love
<jcastro> http://91.189.93.79/api/Charms/1.14/Juju/relation-get/
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I see that
<marcoceppi> use <pre> instead of <code>
<mhall119> use both, actually
<marcoceppi> jcastro: pre is preformatted and will display as a block element, code is inline-block
<jcastro> mhall119's template had <code>
<mhall119> <pre><code></code></pre>
<jcastro> oh dude!!
<jcastro> got it
<marcoceppi> mhall119: not semantic
<marcoceppi> mhall119: and not recommended
<marcoceppi> last I checked
<mhall119> marcoceppi: probably not, no
<jcastro> mhall119: I can just fix it in WP
<mhall119> it's not in WP jcastro
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ok, so you want me to fix it in etherpad?
<jcastro> also, would it be easier to push this to lp or something?
<marcoceppi> I guess <pre><code> is okay, the internet is still divided on this
<marcoceppi> jcastro: do whatever mhall119 says to
<jcastro> marcoceppi: that debug-hooks thing saved me so much time you have no idea!
<mhall119> marcoceppi: I think the CSS for the main developer portal makes <code> display: block anyway
<mhall119> but it doesn't preserve whitespace
<marcoceppi> mhall119: that's not the case in the page you linked
<jcastro> he hasn't added the CSS yet
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ah
<mhall119> yeah, working on functionality first
<jcastro> marcoceppi: don't ask too many questions, you might end up assigned to fix everything you point out
<jcastro> Welcome to Ubuntu!
<jcastro> :p
 * marcoceppi slinks back to working on packaging
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so <pre><code></code></pre> for each code block?
<smartboyhw> marcoceppi, same as me here (packaging)
<mhall119> jcastro: that works for now, yes
<jcastro> mhall119: ok all set
<jcastro> ah, I need some <p>'s in there
<mhall119> jcastro: are you editing the django entry or the etherpad?
<jcastro> django
<jcastro> man, it's so hilarious how horribly spoiled Markdown makes you
<jcastro> http://91.189.93.79/api/Charms/1.14/Juju/relation-get/
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so I've <p>'ed up the stuff, but there's a lack of whitespace after the codeblocks, is that a CSS fixable thing?
<mhall119> jcastro: you mean spacing below the code block?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> yeah, I can fix that in CSS later
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so how's that look?
<mhall119> jcastro: looks great!  thanks man
<jcastro> hey dpm I kind of have 2 Landing pages
<jcastro> http://91.189.93.79/cloud/get-started/
<jcastro> http://91.189.93.79/cloud/what-is-a-juju-charm/
<jcastro> not sure which one should be the real landing page
<mhall119> /cloud/ is your landing page
<dpm> jcastro, as Mike says: the landing page is /cloud
<dpm> jcastro, get-started I'm going to rename to overview to be consistent with the rest of the site
<jcastro> ok
<dpm> and we can merge what-is-a-juju-charm into overview
<dpm> let me do this real quick to give you something to start on
<popey> does anyone else on saucy get double notifications?
<jcastro> dpm: yeah but it's important to remember that overview isn't just for charms
<jcastro> it'll be for simplestreams, MAAS, and charms, and whatever else we're working on
<dpm> jcastro, ah, I thought we were just doing charms on d.u.c. In any case, could you sync with evilnick? After our call this morning he told me he didn't know we were moving those docs to d.u.c
<jcastro> I am syncing with him now
<dpm> cool
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<dpm> jcastro, sorry, I got sidetracked and never answered your question on landing page. Can we have a call once you're done with lunch?
<dpm> and I can't write either. I meant on the /cloud/ landing page
<jcastro> dpm: fire it up! I'm ready
<dpm> ok, cool, setting up the hangout
<dpm_> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cb747b5837d16513c965faf0cbdf2dfa0ce87e01
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hello dholbach, Happy Friday the Thirteenth ;)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> yes
<AskUbuntu> Where can I submit or read reviews for hardware components? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345008
<smartboyhw> http://hk.digitalfreedomfoundation.org/sfd2013/schedule \o/
<daker> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119: can you point me to someone who can me fix the packaging for my app
<daker> i can't build it for armhf
<daker> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/+recipe/rad.io-daily
<mhall119> daker: see #ubuntu-touch, I'll try and get you some help
<daker> ok thanks
<daker> smartboyhw: congrats!!!!!
<smartboyhw> daker, if you are meaning for the SFD, thank you
<smartboyhw> Oh, not that-.-
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<dholbach> hugs hugs hugs
<jose> marcoceppi: yeah, can update it for sure, can you give me the details, please?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-14
<linuxtech> jose: Today the calendar showed Juju Charm School at http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ and that didn't happen...  marcoceppi pointed me to https://juju.ubuntu.com/events/ to find the upcoming events.
<linuxtech> jose: Jono Bacon @ home is listed at  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ on Wednesdays and the details link shows it being hosted on Ustream, and it is no longer broadcast here.  Can you fix that one also?
<linuxtech> s/here/there/
<daker> smartboyhw: congrats for joining the kubuntu dev team
<jose> linuxtech: thank you for the details. I needed the heads-up on the charm school time change, and about Jono's one, it's being hosted at ubuntuonair :)
<jose> marcoceppi: are you still hosting the ubuntuonair sessions regularly? and are you doing it on #juju or #ubuntu-on-air? the latter has a questions bot
<marcoceppi> jose: we do them every two weeks, directing everyone to go to #juju
<marcoceppi> jose: we rarely get questions, so we don't need a question bot per se
<jose> ok, so I'll change the channel to #juju and make sure webchat is set to #juju before leaving for school on fridays :)
<marcoceppi> jose: thanks!
<jose> sure :)
<chilicuil> happy ubuntu global jam =D
<smartboyhw> Happy Ubuntu Global Jam indeed
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, smartboyhw \o/
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: =D
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, smartboyhw  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20130914#preview
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: yep, we've work to do!
<SergioMeneses> I think so
<AskUbuntu> Community Not There | http://askubuntu.com/q/345531
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-15
<smartboyhw> mhall119, nice post. Salute for jose!
<jose> did mhall post something?
<smartboyhw> jose, yes, in Google+. I quickly reshared his post:)
<smartboyhw> https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/idnavoUjny5
<jose> oh, thanks mhall119!
 * popey hugs jose 
 * jose hugs popey back
<jose> by the way, if anyone feels like supporting my LoCo Council application, testimonials can go at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jose
<mhall119> jose: :)
<jose> jcastro: ping
<bkerensa> I encourage folks to leave jose a testimonial for LoCo Council https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jose
<jose> :)
<jose> thanks, bkerensa
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<nigelb> hello dpm, dholbach :)
<dpm> hi nigelb :)
<dholbach> hi dpm, nigelb
<dholbach> dpm, hey hey - how are you doing? how was your trip?
<dpm> dholbach, it was great, I'll post some pictures this evening. But now I need a new holiday to recover from the holiday ;)
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine - it's always a bit of a shock coming back :)
<dholbach> I look forward to seeing the pictures
<elfy> I'd suggest 52 weeks a year holiday - but I've done that and it's not all it's cracked up to be :)
<elfy> hi nigelb - long time no see - how are you?
<nigelb> elfy: I'm always around, just not talking in here much.
<nigelb> I've been good :)
<elfy> can't say that I say much in here either :p
<nigelb> :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
 * popey returns from dropping the kids off at school. Peaceful house!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> pleia2: cheers the reinstall command seems to have helped
<czajkowski> now I just need to figure out what is happening chromium on start up it keeps having an issue with my settings s none of my sign in to any pages are working :/ most odd
<dholbach> brb
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> balloons: any luck getting me added to the schedule? I need to inform employer about links asap, and having that fixed would help :)
<balloons> pleia2, I've been bugging Bryan and I just sent him a message again today. He said he would do it today after he got back from the airport
<pleia2> thanks <3
<balloons> pleia2, also is tomorrow or Weds better for us to have a quick sync on things?
<pleia2> tomorrow, wednesday I'm on plane all day
<balloons> pleia2, ok what time works for you?
<pleia2> most times after noon eastern
<balloons> after the ubuntu women's meeting?
<balloons> aka, 24.5 hours from now :-)
<pleia2> actually, that's the one time that's not good ;)
<balloons> lol..
<pleia2> have work meeting at 1900
<pleia2> can do after that though
<pleia2> 25.5 hours from now :)
<balloons> invite sent.. thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, pictures uploaded? :)
<dpm> not yet, not yet :)
<jose> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, popey, balloons: just to confirm my cal is right, Q&A in ~15mins?
<balloons> jose, now 12 :-)
<jose> awesome, thanks! :)
<popey> balloons: who's starting the hangout?
<balloons> I guess I will
<popey> ok, jose do we need to fiddle with pages on ubuntuonair?
<jose> what? me?!
<popey> jose: what?
<popey> I'm asking if pages on ubuntuonair.com still need editing?
<jose> aah, yes
<popey> it shows "Ubuntu Engineering Live!" for me
<jose> you need to edit those manually
<balloons> I got it.. updating now
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<hggdh> cjohnston: an invite for canonical-support to join Bug Control has been sent to the canonical-support team administrators
<cjohnston> hggdh: I got it. thanks much
<pleia2> balloons o/
<balloons> pleia2, o/
<pleia2> hangouts is telling me "This party is over..."
<balloons> it's a wild afternoon!
<balloons> sorry, I'm not yet in the hangout
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> hoping this will be a quick discussion :)
 * balloons hopping in
<balloons> hmm, it fails for me too
<balloons> let's make a new one
<pleia2> ok
<mhall119> balloons: pleia2: http://pad.ubuntu.com/wqrfJaFMgi
<mhall119> feel free to work it around however works for you
<mhall119> just keep the panel at the end, and keep mine in the same order
<balloons> I guess we go first, or I simply don't worry about it
<balloons> I think this order is fine. It's likely we won't take 1.5 hours, so we'll have more time for panel setup
<balloons> and/or end early, do something spontaneous, etc
<mhall119> balloons: you can end talking about Global Jam and encouraging people to get together in small groups and bang out some contributions before the panel
<balloons> ^^ this is why he gets the big bucks folks
<balloons> lol
<mhall119> :-P
<balloons> perfect mhall119
<pleia2> cool, wfm
<mhall119> cool, I'll send it to Bryan
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: will be arriving there Friday afternoon :) hope to catch you for a tea or coffee
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> Will be in Mitte area mostly... Not sure which area of Berlin you stay :)
<elfy> morning peeps
<bkerensa> elfy: morning
<popey> dholbach: i have my eventbrite ticket for xda
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> dholbach: but it looks like the hotel has no more concession rooms, so we have to pay full price
<dholbach> popey, let me take a look - in a recent mail they said it was extended to the 12th
<dholbach> popey, yep, just forwarded you the mail
<dholbach> popey, if this doesn't help, I'll talk to Jeremy once he's up
<popey> k
<dholbach> brb, relocating to the office
<dholbach> popey, you are a hero
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> ☻
<popey> dholbach: I'm going on the train on friday, and leaving on sunday evening
<dholbach> popey, I'll arrive 18:25 on Friday and head out on Sunday at 18:05
<popey> perfect
<dholbach> so we get to hang out quite a bit in the next time :-)
<popey> \o/
<jose> awesome, 5226 visits to ubuntuonair.com during the last month! \o/
<belkinsa> \o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> o/ florida
<pleia2> it's like 103243 degrees here D:
<popey> haha
<popey> dammit, i was supposed to be in bed
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-11
<balloons> pleia2, welcome :-)
<mhall119> welcome pleia2
<mhall119> and yes, it's ungodly hot here
<mhall119> but don't worry, it'll rain in the afternoon
<mhall119> then it'll be ungodly hot *and* wet
<balloons> pleia2, mhall119 I will be there mid-morning sometime, so I'll miss part of your opening session mhall119.
<mhall119> balloons: I'll be sure to blame you for everything until you arrive :)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: I heard UbuCon was good... Jeff sent some photos
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, it was awesome!
<SergioMeneses> I am working on a report about it
<SergioMeneses> I hope to send it this weekend
<bkerensa> Nice well I will be meeting with Guillermo our LatAm Community Manager this weekend and I will encourage him to make sure we are there next year too.
<SergioMeneses> sure
<SergioMeneses> let me know if you need something
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hello, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey jose
<jose> how's it going?
<elfy> morning guys and gals
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<jose> hey elfy!
<jose> I'm good, getting ready to leave soon :)
<jose> can't wait to jump on a plane again!
<elfy> lol
<popey> Morning all.
<popey> and jono
<elfy> morning popey
<dholbach> brb
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> yep
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, things took a bit longer at the "Meldeamt" today
<dholbach> I was there at 7:20 and a long queue was already standing there - nuts :)
<dholbach> but since today I officially live in the new place :)
<dpm> dholbach, \o/
<dpm> I know exactly how that is :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> brb
<mhall119> jose: I think I have a monitor that will work, bringing it with me this morning
<dholbach> all rightie - have a great weekend everyone!
<dholbach> hugs!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<czajkows1i> Aloha
<popey> ooh, apparently we're sponsoring https://twitter.com/dconstruct/
<popey> in brighton
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<czajkowski> popey: lovely way to find out :) happens me as well, someone in the company sponsors something local to me and I'm not told!
<czajkowski> popey: are you heading down to it ?
<popey> not sure, probably not. need to figure out who is going, apparently we get 12 tickets
<popey> I assume there's some recruitment going on there
<czajkowski> nice sponsorship to get 12
<czajkowski> popey: OMG Sam has gotten so big and grown up looking, not a baby any more
<popey> yeah
<popey> well, i assume 12 as that's what it says on their sponsor doc
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> trying to see if our MObile advocate can go as he's local and based in Brighton
<czajkowski> mum is over this weekend or I'd go down.
<popey> I can't go on Saturday, Sophie's birthday. She's 12!
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> a week apart in them
<czajkowski> didn't know that :)
<czajkowski> ah saturday I'm doing wedding dress shopping in London with mum. need to pick a dress and I cannot decide and need her to, plus she's yelling to be more involved
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> ifI have to buy an orange dress this would be a lot easier
<czajkowski> done :)
<czajkowski> white less so
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> welcome back popey!
<popey> Ya! Long time no see!! :)
<dpm> :-)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hello
<davidcalle> dholbach, small fix for the 1transaction branch around l192 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306992/
<davidcalle> currently if you do page_resolver.get_page_queryset_from_path(self.docs_namespace)[0] on an empty db, it out-of-ranges
<davidcalle> dholbach, other than that, that's a big +1 from me :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, I'll do a separate MP for that
<dholbach> davidcalle, good fine
<dholbach> ah no, you have it already fixed
<dholbach> great :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, pushed
<davidcalle> dholbach, \o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, acked
<dholbach> thanks! feel free to land :-D
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, np
<davidcalle> Landed
<dholbach> yes!
<dholbach> now let's see if it makes things work on staging again :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, how did the branch work on your staging-like test system?
<davidcalle> dholbach, fine :)
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm, popey, mhall119, I won't be able to join today's meeting, my cat is being picked up for repairs
 * popey read that as "my cat is being pickled"
<davidcalle> car* ! (cat is fine)
<davidcalle> popey, that's tomorrow
<popey> My bad
 * popey notes "Tuesday is pussy pickling day"
<czajkowski> popey: coming to devrel conf at the end of the month in london?
<czajkowski> popey: you even know some of the speakers :) http://london-2015.devrel.net/
<dholbach> popey, hey hey... do you have a link to the branch which has the libreoffice build thing for docviewer-app?
<popey> czajkowski: :) maybe
<popey> dholbach: eh?
<dholbach> ah https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/+junk/get-click-deps/files/head:/? :-)
<popey> thats part of it
<popey> thats the bit that pulls libs into a click
<dholbach> ah ok
<popey> what exactly you after?
<dholbach> I was just chatting with dpm about it and how docviewer's build might be a nice test-case for snapcraft
<popey> oh, we build lo in a ppa, and then pull that with the script above
<popey> that script above will get integrated into the docviewer build
<popey> so during docviewer build it yanks the debs, unpacks and stuffs the lib* in the docviewer directory for building
<popey> I have done similar for filemanager
<dholbach> nice
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-click-deps/+merge/270287
<popey> thats what I have been fighting this morning ;)
<dholbach> thank you
<popey> np
<popey> I am not a cmake expert :)
<czajkowski> popey: feel free to share inside the bluefinn
<czajkowski> 1st time london conference could do with some support
<popey> will do
<czajkowski> Does anyone know if it's possible when scheduling hangouts on air in advance to use UTC as the prefered timezone?
<popey> why would you do that?
<popey> Surely you just set the time and it's set to whatever time it is where the person who set it is
<popey> everyone else sees their own local time
<czajkowski> popey: because we keep running into issues setting it
<dpm> yeah, I think that's how it works, at least for the community team Q&A when I schedule a hangout it appears in my local time
<czajkowski> and confusing different people - leading to much hair pulling :)
<czajkowski> I was scheduling them my time and then it was resuling in the Us folks not having it right
<czajkowski> pesky timezomesz
<czajkowski> *timezones
<czajkowski> perhaps as I log onto it via the company page ? and not my personal page
<popey> yeah, i just set it to whatever time _I_ know it as, and it appears fine for everyone
<czajkowski> ah smart
<popey> WOOOO HOOOOO!
<popey> My cmake stuff works
<czajkowski> read that as cake
<czajkowski> I really want some cake
<popey> we have more birthday cake than we need
<czajkowski> popey: well if you come on Wednesday - do te needful and bring some :D
<czajkowski> always have a tea break and only so many knobs Dom can eat :)
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I'm out for today
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey willcooke
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey hey
<dholbach> any news from webops?
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> davidcalle, did they manage to repair your cat? ;)
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> dpm, yep, ready for pickling!
<popey> \o/
<popey> Pickles, the 21lb cat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bptXd6cevpY
<davidcalle> dholbach, there is progress with webops: they are updating juju on the (precise) production server, then trying a deployment.
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<davidcalle> popey, :)
<dpm> Seems after mycroft was funded the next Ubuntu-based project comes up :) https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/erle-spider-the-ubuntu-drone-with-legs#/story
<dholbach> yeah :-)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<balloons> good morning all!
<popey> hey balloons, nice long weekend?
<dholbach> hey balloons
<balloons> something like that :--)
<dholbach> dpm, do you think we should probably start the promotion machinery again? :)
<dpm> yeap :)
 * dpm starts posting on FB
<dpm> posted on G+ and FB
<dholbach> Posted on Twitter
<dpm> dholbach, could you send the new reminder in ~15 mins on the social networks? I'm starting a call now
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have the link to the standalone markdown→dev.u.c script again?
<dholbach> I feel like I'm asking for umpteenth time :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors/+junk/snappy-docs/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I had a hard time finding it as well :)
<popey> 08:30 < davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors/+junk/snappy-docs
<popey> grep ftw :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I was looking at ~davidc3
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> and I was looking at ~developer-ubuntu-com-dev
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ grep markdown -A 5 -B 5 irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-community-team.log
<popey> irclogs ftw
<davidcalle> dholbach, I see that it needs a small tweak to learn how to deal with md tables, let me push it
<dholbach> cool
<davidcalle> dholbach, pushed
<davidcalle> dholbach, is it for the rst -> md thing?
<dholbach> davidcalle, no, I'd like to update the snapcraft docs as a new change just landed today
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: are you in SF the week of the 21st september
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> czajkowski: I should be
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: I'm invading for the week, should be in our mission st office on the Friday
<pleia2> czajkowski: oh, actual SF? :)
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> popey: who runs and sets up meet up likes https://insights.ubuntu.com/event/juju-cassandra-london-meetup/
<dholbach> the article was written by James Donner and Samuel Cozannet seems to be speaking
<dholbach> both work for Canonical
<czajkowski> ah interesting
<czajkowski> so canonical are doing more meet ups in london
<czajkowski> which is great to see
<czajkowski> I was going to get them t post to the Ubuntu UK list as that could be great to get the loco involved and attending
<popey> czajkowski: feel free :)
<czajkowski> popey: cool can do, but it would be good for them to know that any ubuntu events like meet ups that are open to the public they can post to the Ubuntu UK list, unless they A) dont  know about it b) want a difference audience or c) they're not sure they can post there
<dholbach> brb
<popey> czajkowski: sent
<czajkowski> popey: thanks :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you!
<davidcalle> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-10
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-11
<pleia2> hm, no dholbach and no UDS announcement :\ is someone else planning on sending it out?
<pleia2> er UOS
<balloons> pleia2, I was just looking at his mail again
<balloons> I don't think we had any objections really
<pleia2> yeah, he said he'd announce today
<balloons> but yes, daniel is away atm
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> I'll remove the placeholder for the announcement in UWN and wait until next week then
<balloons> We can make sure we announce on Monday
<balloons> sorry pleia2 :-(
<balloons> you could just UWN steal the story..
<pleia2> no worries, just wanted to make sure it got it in before the cutoff on sunday if it needed to go in
<balloons> you heard it here first, UWN News, giving you the cutting edge updates on the ubuntu scene
<pleia2> yeah, that's not really what we do ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> what are we waiting for?
<popey> can someone else do the announce? does it have to be dholbach?
<balloons> of course not. I don't think we heard any objections, but not sure if Daniel did and we didn't hear about them
<balloons> popey ^^
<popey> i dont know either, dpm ?
 * popey is afk for a bit
<dpm> popey, pleia2, balloons, hm, this is something I didn't catch up with Daniel, but happy for UWN to announce it first. Give me a minute to double-check my e-mails...
<dpm> so it seems Daniel didn't get any objections internally (i.e. sprint or event clashes), at least in the thread I was involved in. I think we should be safe to announce
 * dpm bbl's
<pleia2> dpm: we don't really announce things, we link to announcements
<pleia2> just need to have the announcement before 0000 Monday UTC
<popey> pleia2: dpm happy to blog it over the weekend and ping pleia2 the link if that's any use.
<pleia2> or can announce on ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com and we can put it on the fridge
<pleia2> I think dholbach sends the announcement to community-annonce, ubuntu-dev, ubuntu-community-team too
<pleia2> community-announce too
<pleia2> now with the proper spelling!
<popey> :)
<popey> happy to do that too :)
<dpm> sounds good
<dpm> ok, off for today, have a nice weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-12
<pleia2> good grief, how did *that* thread turn into flamebait?
 * pleia2 headdesk
<hggdh> well, he is quite known on bugsquad/control
<nigelb> pleia2: what? where?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-13
<pleia2> nigelb: ubuntu-community-team mailing list, it got worse even after I looked on Friday x_x
<pleia2> there's a bit difference between "just do it" and making decisions and changes that impact the whole team without actually ever talking to the team about it
<pleia2> s/bit/big
<pleia2> anyway, I'm done with the threads, behavior like this from members of our community is what's been burning me out
<pleia2> it's not what I signed up for in Ubuntu (in fact, it's what I came to Ubuntu to get away from in other communities)
<popey> :(
 * popey hugs pleia2 
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 too
<popey> pleia2: mail sent about UOS.
<belkinsa> pleia2, sorry.
 * belkinsa hugs pleia2
<belkinsa> Wait, pleia2, I shouldn't be sorry for anything!
<belkinsa> But still you need that hug.
<belkinsa> And also....
 * belkinsa hugs popey
<pleia2> thanks popey, nigelb and belkinsa, you all are awesome <3
<pleia2> popey: thank you re: UOS announcement! adding to fridge and UWN
<pleia2> fowarded to community-announce too
<belkinsa> Aww, not a problem, pleia2.
<popey> np
<popey> doh, knew I'd missed a list
<pleia2> it's ok, always happens :)
<czajkowski> aloha
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<czajkowski> so much for taking a brak from ml over the weekend, lordie that's depressing
<czajkowski> *break
 * pleia2 hugs
<czajkowski> pleia2: on a good news side of things I got star wars baby grows for future niece
<czajkowski> and the star wars book for a princess
<czajkowski> had to read it before I gave it, hilarious!
<pleia2> :D :D
<czajkowski> I have also just had CODE as a response to a wedding invite
<czajkowski> it's hilarious
<pleia2> haha
<czajkowski> Message:
<czajkowski> ---
<czajkowski> - hosts: jon_and_laura
<czajkowski>   tasks:
<czajkowski>   - name: read rsvp
<czajkowski>     message: delighted=true honoured=true attending=true drunk=probably
<czajkowski>   notify:
<czajkowski>      - NAME and NAME2
<czajkowski> how nerdy is that :)
<czajkowski> but also flipping cool!
<pleia2> nice :)
<czajkowski> I wish times like this before decisons are made it's actually put to the community team to discuss and roll out
<czajkowski> downside to LP being so easy to use to create a team on a whim which is great 99.99999999% of the time
<czajkowski> also stuff like this on the weekend when not enough people are around to weigh in or get people to pause before they go off and do stuff is really demotivating to come back to
<popey> that might be beneficial
<popey> means people have a nice relax before mailing on monday morning
<popey> of course sometimes it all burns out before they get to
<czajkowski> popey: inded, but lordie I'm only half way through this ml and I'm outta steam
<popey> indeed, I tried to reply many times, then went to bed and replied in the morning when it had gone worse
<czajkowski> :(
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<czajkowski> I've been on mothership duty and now looking
<czajkowski> I've been offline since thursday - although clearly the memo didn't reach CA office as they kept calling on Friday >:(
<nhandler> mhall119: Very nice proposal
<belkinsa> +1 for the proposal and yeah, I lost steam and the willpower to say anything to those threads.
<mhall119> thanks, wish I had addressed that thread sooner, but I only just now read it all
<czajkowski> I do think the other option of deleting the lp team should be on the table tbh
<mhall119> czajkowski: I agree, but I was trying to propose a middle ground that both side could perhaps agree on
<popey> pleia2: awww, softpedia beat you to it :) http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-online-summit-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-takes-place-on-november-3-5-2015-491614.shtml
<czajkowski> pleia2: anyone you know out in http://sfist.com/2015/09/13/valley_fire_emergency.php#photo-1
<hggdh> you now have been witness: how someone full of enthusiasm can share a whole structure
<hggdh> s/share/shake
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-12
<dholbach> hery hey
<svij> hery dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<dpm> good morning everyone
<svij> hey dpm
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dpm> o/
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<tsimonq2> hery dholbach :P
<tsimonq2> o/ svij dpm Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> o/ tsimonq2
<knome> long overdue, but here it is: http://open.knome.fi/2016/09/12/code-in-winners-san-francisco/
<knome> pleia2, tip for the UWN again...
<pleia2> knome: thanks
<popey> mhall119: turns out it was in /r/facepalm :) https://np.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/4viwbx/everybody_would_love_to_ride_a_2014_dixon/d5yz6ak
<mhall119> oh now there's a rabbit hole if ever I saw one
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<jose> svij: will ubucon europe include breakfast?
<svij> jose: yep
<jose> woot woot, thanks!
<svij> or let me check, we have food until 4pm
<svij> finding old emails on mobile sucks, if I said something wrong, I will correct that later
<jose> no worries, thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-13
<dholbach> hey hey
<dpm> good morning all
<svij> hey all
<dpm> o/
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> mhall119, you and me on the Q&A later today?
<mhall119> dholbach: yup, with jouni
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> shall I set up the HO and the site already?
<mhall119> yes please, then I'll blast it out to social media at about 14:45
<mhall119> dholbach: Saviq will be joining us today too! \o/
<dholbach> oh cool
<dholbach> I'll update the description and stuff again
<dholbach> mhall119, http://ubuntuonair.com/ updated
<dholbach> mhall119, on which social media are you posting it?
<mhall119> dholbach: G+ facebook and twitter Ubuntu accounts
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> jose: can I delete the UbuConLA planning meetings from our calendar?
<jose> mhall119: yes please
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-14
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> marcoceppi, are you still in the CC channel?
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ you too
<dholbach> can you invite me?
<dholbach> for some reason I can't get in because it's invite only
<czajkowski> popey: are you going to the meetup this evening?
<popey> czajkowski: no.
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> was tempted to head up at 5
<popey> Too much to do at home unfortunately
<popey> feel free to re-share it :)
<czajkowski> aye just did
<popey> thanks :)
<mhall119> dholbach: marcoceppi: you should both have invites
<dholbach> call time, you hippies
<dholbach> all right my friends, I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
<popey> Sounds like a plan
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> Greetings from the Ubuntu UK meetup
<czajkowski> .c
<mhall119> czajkowski: o/ everyone having a good time?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> plus it's nice to be back here
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-15
<hggdh> mhall119: there?
<mhall119> hggdh: yup
<hggdh> mhall119: I intend to send out an email on the ~ubuntu-community-team imbrogglio statins that the team is dead. Against?
<mhall119> hggdh: I have no objection, but you should probably send the proposal to the full CC first
<dholbach> hey hey
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hi all
<dpm> good morning-ish
<tsimonq2> hey hey dholbach
<tsimonq2> o/ czajkowski dpm
<dpm> hi tsimonq2
<svij> hello all
<tsimonq2> o/ svij
<svij> hey tsimonq2
<svij> dpm: hey, do you want to create the ubucon europe event on meetup? (and did you do the other tasks?)
<svij> popey: can you submit your talk details soon? Yours is still missing.
<dpm> hi svij. As our meetup is LoCo-based, I don't think we can create global events unless they come from a particular LoCo. E.g. for UbuCon Summit the event came from the California LoCo. I think it might be worth discussing with the German LoCo team to see if you guys want to create a meetup group under the Ubuntu organization, and the event could then be created from the German LoCo meetup
<svij> ah, right
<svij> I'll talk to toddy next week, he's on holidays
<dpm> ok
<svij> I've also added linux-magazin/ubuntu user as a media sponsor to our sponsors page
<dpm> awesome
<svij> they'll send us a bunch of magazines and will put our banners on their pages, after someone made something
<svij> not sure if you saw it in the telegram group, but nextcloud is our first silver sponsor :)
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<dpm> svij, I'd not seen it, nice one!
<svij> still need to chase some others, I thought dpm is already hard to chase, but those microsoft guys are worse :P
 * dpm pretends not to have heard it
<svij> dpm: haha :D, if you register now than there is one reason less to chase you :P
<dholbach> have a good one everyone - see you tomorrow!
<ahoneybun> anyone else seeing this "anubhav dahiya" on the mailing lists?
<ahoneybun> asking for contact details?
<tsimonq2> me too
<tsimonq2> yup ahoneybun
<mhall119> ahoneybun: hey, who was it that was working on the inkscape snap?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: not sure of the name, I just find it on the LP builder
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~inkscape-uploader/+snap/inkscape/
<mhall119> thansk ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np bear inmind of the really bad LP download speeds lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-16
<mhall119> ah, I think maybe that's ted gould
<popey> Morning
<belkinsa> pleia2 and jose, you guys are going to OLF, right?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> you?
<belkinsa> Yup.
<pleia2> woo :D
<jose> yeah me too
<jose> see you there!
<belkinsa> You too!
<belkinsa> Will it be your first time to it?
<pleia2> my first time
<belkinsa> Same here.
<belkinsa> And first time to (boring) Ohio?
<jose> first time for me
<pleia2> never been to ohio
<belkinsa> For OLF, jose and also Ohio?
<belkinsa> Well.
<jose> yep
<belkinsa> Which city are you flying in to?  Columbus?
<jose> yep\
<belkinsa> And ar eyou driving?
<belkinsa> are you*
<pleia2> boo driving
<belkinsa> Yeah, boo driving.  I have drive from the Greater Cincy area up.
 * belkinsa lives in West Chester
<jose> driving where?
<jose> isn't the conference in Columbus?
<belkinsa> It is, but the airports are a bit away from downtown and the hotel
<jose> oh, I'm gonna have to take an Uber then
<pleia2> yeah, I'm grabbing a cab with a friend of mine who is coming in around the same time
<belkinsa> Alright, just giving you a heads up on where the hotel is in relation to the airports.
<belkinsa> And how long are you both staying in the city?
<pleia2> I'm flying home at 8AM on Monday
<pleia2> I hear the Columbus Zoo is not one to miss so I'm ... not going to miss it :)
<pleia2> (going on Sunday)
<belkinsa> I was planning to hit the Gardens.
<belkinsa> Franklin Park Conservatory and Botanical Gardens*
<belkinsa> But I could join you.
<pleia2> that would be fun :)
<pleia2> another friend is tagging along too
<belkinsa> And I can drive us to the zoo, as I'm driving from the Southwestern part of Ohio.
<pleia2> that's convenient, I had made sure Uber serves the area around the zoo ;)
<pleia2> we should chat more closer in, I have two trips before ohio /o\ kinda scatterbrained
<belkinsa> Sure, you are always welcome to PM me here.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<mhall119> pleia2: have you ever been to the zoo in Tampa?
<pleia2> mhall119: no, but the Miami Zoo is wonderful
<pleia2> and have been to the Disney Animal Park a few times
<mhall119> Lowry Park is Tampa is really very nice
<mhall119> growing up, my neighbor was one of the big ape trainers there
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-17
<belkinsa> I lived like down the street to the Cincinnati Zoo when I was growing up.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-12
<jose> I'm a bit late, but naming conventions, ubuntu-co is for Colombia, and you'd have to use -us-fl
<wxl> hey is there anyone on the cc that can help with a loco council meeting? i appear to be the only member about
<wxl> hggdh: marcoceppi: sgclark: can any of you help?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-13
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-17
<ahoneybun> mhall119: why are there 7 spots for UCC but Mark has one for sure?
<ahoneybun> So would there would only be 6, no?
